# [Q] ZTE Nubia Z5S a good choice?



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## sweetsour (Jan 2, 2014)

jasonx3 said:


> im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.
> 
> 5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this phone sold in country, or are you going to import it from china? Because if not, I would not recommend you a chinese phone. If it is defective you'll have a hard time returning it (if you can at all) etc.

Btw, if you come from iPhone, I strongly recommend you Google-listed devices (assume you live in the US, it would be HTC One, Nexus 5,  SGS4) that come with the stock Android UI. They are updated as soon Google pushes out updates, which is closer what you experience on the iPhone.

Since chinese phones except for Huawei ones are rarely supported in XDA (they lack documentation, source etc) I would not recommend you a chinese phone if you want to try out new ROMs.

If you are ready to take the risks there you go. But as a first time Android user, no way I would go with that phone.

My recommendation for you is the Nexus 5. Hope this helps.


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

i have to import from china. im a symbian user  im sorry i forgot to mentioned where i live. im from sri lanka and no play store available. no way to get a nexus 5. even if somehow managed get my hands on a nexus 5 it would costs me around 550-600$.


----------



## sweetsour (Jan 2, 2014)

jasonx3 said:


> i have to import from china. im a symbian user  im sorry i forgot to mentioned where i live. im from sri lanka and no play store available. no way to get a nexus 5. even if somehow managed get my hands on a nexus 5 it would costs me around 550-600$.

Click to collapse



If it has to be a chinese phone then I suggest you the Xiaomi Mi3. Great User Interface (MIUI), great update support and best hardware for little money. Xiaomi is also highley popular, it is being regarded like Apple in china.


----------



## nikosblade (Jan 4, 2014)

Go straight for Nubia, it has the best specs out there and far away the best price. I just order it btw.


----------



## canizares (Jan 11, 2014)

jasonx3 said:


> im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.
> 
> 5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good question, in deed I just got a Nubia z5s 3 weeks ago.
(I used to be a Moto supporter, but got disappointed by Moto's sales policy - however, CDMA users can hardly have so many choices as others. forget HTC, bad quality.)
Somebody mentioned Xiaomi, I don't think it's a good option. Nubia's hardware spec is almost the same as Xiaomi, but Xiaomi's shipment and sales policy will drive you crazy. You have to attend to a luck draw first, then could have a chance to buy one!

Regarding the *experience*, herein I only talk about my experience.

1. *BATTERY*:
From 7am to 10pm, medium use, about 75% is consumed. 

2. *DISPLAY*:
Much better than MOTO X :laugh: , 1080p. Also, the color is not so cold as Samsung.

3. *VOICE&MESSAGE*:
Fairly clear, however the location of Mic is just under USB port. sometimes your finger could swipe it when picking up.
As CM user, very delighted to see vibrate setup in "settings", SMS also designed with popup

4. *CAMERA*
I didn't test too much. However, the respond speed is satisfying.

5. *SOFTWARE*
a. I have to acknowledge that the UI design is lower than my expectation, especially the icons. Styles in default apps and system UI are not actually unique. But most Androider will change the launcher at soonest, am I right? (ps. I really hate Samsung's UI and the screen density!)
b. Furthermore, the system compatibility...there's no surprise, also no fetal bugs.  
c. Seemed Nubia team learnt a lot from CM team. They just released *source CODE *on their website.
d. It can be *ROOTED *easily.
e. Some local team has ported *CWM RECOVERY* on it. Nice job!
f.  It's said *MIUI *by local team is on the way. Also, some guy is working on its *AOSP *now.

6. *AUDIO*
Sorry but I never play songs via cell phone. Somebody has idea?

7. *DESIGNING*
I spent almost one week to get familiar with the weight - it's too light

8. *NETWORK*
GSM/TD/CDMA, not sure if it can be used in Verizon network? 

In conclusion, it didn't disappoint me. I'd be delighted to see more improvements or 3rd party's works on ROMs in near future.


----------



## zuukgOO (Jan 11, 2014)

Guys, is this phone suitable for the dutch network and.if flashed with multi language you can use dutch language?

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 11, 2014)

canizares said:


> As CM user, very delighted to see vibrate setup in "settings", SMS also designed with popup
> In conclusion, it didn't disappoint me. I'd be delighted to see more improvements or 3rd party's works on ROMs in near future.

Click to collapse



thank you. this answered lots of questions i had. specially custom roms.

and im assuming  "As a CM user" u meant cyanogenmod? can u provide me with the links. i've been searching google, here and cyanogenmod site for sometime now and all i was able find was how to root it. its it was all in chinese 



> Guys, is this phone suitable for the dutch network and.if flashed with multi language you can use dutch language?

Click to collapse



Z5s supports following bands

2G: GSM 850/900/1800/1900MHz
3G: WCDMA 2100MHz TD-SCDMA BAND 34/39
CDMA2000 1X EVDO: 800MHz 
TD-SCDMA: 1900M/2000M 

as for the netherland bands depends on which carrier you are using so check them with what frequency they use. below is the list of bands used in your country (source gsmarena)
2G capabilities	GSM 900, GSM 1800
3G capabilities	UMTS 2100
4G capabilities	LTE 800, 1800, 2600


----------



## ballgear (Jan 12, 2014)

Great news guy's! Get mine this weak bought at liaow ( great service they root it before shipping) 
Grtz Ballgear 
Sent via Mi2s


----------



## bananaday (Jan 16, 2014)

*how do you root the zte nubia z5s*

Hi could you show me how you rooted the zte nubia z5s?
and how you installed clockworkmod on it
thanks


----------



## ballgear (Jan 17, 2014)

As far as i know there is no cwm for it ( not yet)  
To root it search for vroot I 

Sent via Nubia 5Zs


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 17, 2014)

ballgear said:


> As far as i know there is no cwm for it ( not yet)
> To root it search for vroot I
> 
> Sent via Nubia 5Zs

Click to collapse



how is your experience?  

and ZTE just released upgraded Z5sn 32GB model


----------



## ballgear (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey Jasonx3
Its a great phone i think the hardware is a good mix Meizu/Xiaomi
The software/firmware could be beter but thats something Zte is working on, had the phone for a day & there was already a update available ota 
The n version is i think the best model of the nubia $600,- ( liaow.com) Must say im very happy with it 
Grtz Ballgear
Sent via Nubia Z5S


----------



## Ssamf (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi there,

I just bought mine . But I can't put a CWM recovery into it  Does anybody have any ideas...?

Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## Tinus81 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ssamf said:


> Hi there,
> I just bought mine . But I can't put a CWM recovery into it  Does anybody have any ideas...?
> Thank you very much!!!!

Click to collapse



Hi,

Do you like it? Will you let us know about your experience with the phone? Things like battery usage, performance, camera, gps speed etc etc 

Thanks!


----------



## Ssamf (Jan 24, 2014)

Tinus81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you like it? Will you let us know about your experience with the phone? Things like battery usage, performance, camera, gps speed etc etc
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Oh, I do like it  I just don't have any idea how to root it .... 

As soon as I found it out I will let you know!


----------



## ballgear (Jan 24, 2014)

Ssamf said:


> Oh, I do like it  I just don't have any idea how to root it ....
> 
> As soon as I found it out I will let you know!

Click to collapse



Look for Vroot ore htcui.com, cwm recovery is also available... 
Like this phone  very much! 

Grtz Ballgear


----------



## Tinus81 (Jan 24, 2014)

ballgear said:


> Look for Vroot ore htcui.com, cwm recovery is also available...
> Like this phone  very much!
> Grtz Ballgear

Click to collapse



And do you have Play Store installed?


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 24, 2014)

im still waiting for my phone to arrive, but i have seen CWM and Rooting  on official Nubia forums. everything is in Chinese. if someone can translate and post here.


----------



## ballgear (Jan 24, 2014)

Google play works just install gapps 4.2.2 ( you need google framework ) 
For the Chinese forums use google translate thats how it works 4 me !
The kingnubia rom is recommended it got it all in 1 rom !
Grtzz


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 24, 2014)

yeah i used google translate, but translated words like cattle and brush doesn't make any sense, wish someone make a kitkat rom


----------



## ballgear (Jan 24, 2014)

I think the Miui rom would be great! 

Sent via Nubia Z5s


----------



## Ssamf (Jan 24, 2014)

ballgear said:


> Look for Vroot ore htcui.com, cwm recovery is also available...
> Like this phone  very much!
> 
> Grtz Ballgear

Click to collapse



I managed to root it with Vroot. I put on a Chinese CWM, and I found a Spanish forum which showed more or less which line means what in the recovery.
I think I have fallen in love with this phone 

If anybody wants some links pm me, couse I cant copy links in here...


----------



## ballgear (Jan 24, 2014)

Enjoy this great phone really amazing scores ! 
Had a Meizu mx & mx2 and a Xiaomi Mi2s but this is really really amazing


----------



## HitNrun_ (Jan 24, 2014)

i have seen a video in youtube with this phone scoring over 34k antutu score but in other blogs they have fotos where the z5s scores about 28k. is that diference from the lte and no lte version or was the 28k score just a test on the prototype and they improved it?


----------



## ballgear (Jan 24, 2014)

I think its the same processor only the lte has more extra futures just like the Z5sn but all 3 phones are great! It's just what u need & use 
Grtzz


----------



## itzikd1 (Jan 24, 2014)

i got the honor 2 phone of huawei im thinking of upgrading to this phone just a few question
how much time does battery last with screen on? (try to use phone as much as possible and take a picture of "display" so i can see how many hours screen was on please) or use gsam battery monitor if possible and take a screeshoot once battery goes from 100% to 0%.
this is really importent for me i want to know this before buying
and how are pictures at night taken like in a club or something?
and how are speakers compared to galaxy 2/3/4?


----------



## HitNrun_ (Jan 24, 2014)

ballgear said:


> Enjoy this great phone really amazing scores !
> Had a Meizu mx & mx2 and a Xiaomi Mi2s but this is really really amazing

Click to collapse



which one of the 3 is this? (z5s, z5sn or z5s lte?) 
and could you please link me a trustfull site to order it?


----------



## ballgear (Jan 24, 2014)

This is the Nubia Z5s if u want more features the Z5sn ore the Lte for 4G 
Bought mine at liaow.com ( very good service )
Grtz Ballgear


----------



## HitNrun_ (Jan 24, 2014)

ballgear said:


> This is the Nubia Z5s if u want more features the Z5sn ore the Lte for 4G
> Bought mine at liaow.com ( very good service )
> Grtz Ballgear

Click to collapse



i have ordered many times phones from aliexpress, from a store named eternal team. they are 2nd in sales in aliexpress and they have the 32gb nubia z5s 387$. i will probably buy it from there, i just want to be sure that the one with the 34k antutu is this version. thank you for helping me


----------



## Tinus81 (Jan 25, 2014)

HitNrun_ said:


> i have ordered many times phones from aliexpress, from a store named eternal team. they are 2nd in sales in aliexpress and they have the 32gb nubia z5s 387$. i will probably buy it from there, i just want to be sure that the one with the 34k antutu is this version. thank you for helping me

Click to collapse



All three use the same chipset, so I'm expecting high antutu scores on all three. I think the 28k score you see on Google images are from z5s mini (snapdragon 600 indeed scores around that number). 

Also I seen that Ali express page, almost bought the phone there, but then saw the feedback... 
Watch out for disappointment


----------



## HitNrun_ (Jan 25, 2014)

Tinus81 said:


> All three use the same chipset, so I'm expecting high antutu scores on all three. I think the 28k score you see on Google images are from z5s mini (snapdragon 600 indeed scores around that number).
> 
> Also I seen that Ali express page, almost bought the phone there, but then saw the feedback...
> Watch out for disappointment

Click to collapse



i watch close on feedbacks, but there are no feedbucks on those phones. i know how aliexpress works, if you get dissapointed you can send the phone back with full refund which i have done many times or just keep it and get a part of the money back. but tbh this store i mentioned is trustfull, they got many sells and they got no back feedback for their product, the most of the bad feedbacks are about shipping time, if it takes too long some times because the most people dont know the holidays of china which are many xD. thank you for the information tho


----------



## itzikd1 (Jan 26, 2014)

just wondering what's better on z5s then z5s mini? Exept for snapdragon 800vs 600 and screen HD vs full HD , the mini looks better
better price
sd card
screen 4.7 is perfect for me

is there anything I missed that the z5s is better at? Talking about z5s not z5sn

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ssamf (Jan 26, 2014)

Well I have it for 3 days now. I'm using KingNubia ROM. The recovery is Chinese. The ROM installer as well, which can bit a bit annoying, but I have Google translator, and a girlfriend with Chinese language skills 

So far the phone is fab.  It's looks great. The screen is very bright! The battery seems a little small for me, but I didn't configure it yet the way it should be so I'm counting on some improvement. 

I think for the price, this is a very, very, very good selection! :good:

When I have more experience with it I'll let you know.


----------



## robgee789 (Jan 26, 2014)

ballgear said:


> Google play works just install gapps 4.2.2 ( you need google framework )
> For the Chinese forums use google translate thats how it works 4 me !
> The kingnubia rom is recommended it got it all in 1 rom !
> Grtzz

Click to collapse



what the best way to do this mate and would it work for the mini version?


----------



## ballgear (Jan 26, 2014)

Think its only for the Z5s won't work with mini but if you go to needrom.com there are a few roms for the mini! 
Grtz Ballgear


----------



## robgee789 (Jan 26, 2014)

All I need would be the playstore mate so could I root it with vroom and then what would be the best way to get the framework and playstore installed

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

I've been looking around and I was wondering if this would work http://www.oppoforums.com/threads/get-gapps-without-even-flashing-anything-just-install-an-apk.4186/


----------



## Ssamf (Jan 27, 2014)

Phone works fine. Battery life is not that bad after all. You have to be careful with the brightness settings 

The other thing I have problem with is I can not sync ma contacts with Facebook, or Google+ I have no idea why.... I imported them from the SD card. but stilll it's fustrating. Any suggestions anybody ? 

Thx!


----------



## robgee789 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ssamf said:


> Phone works fine. Battery life is not that bad after all. You have to be careful with the brightness settings
> 
> The other thing I have problem with is I can not sync ma contacts with Facebook, or Google+ I have no idea why.... I imported them from the SD card. but stilll it's fustrating. Any suggestions anybody ?
> 
> Thx!

Click to collapse



Have you got the playstore installed mate

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssamf (Jan 27, 2014)

robgee789 said:


> Have you got the playstore installed mate
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All Google apps are installed and working fine. A managed to sync my contacts with Facebook too. Google+ doesn't want to do the same yet... 

http://htcui.com/2094.html    <- links here


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## ballgear (Jan 27, 2014)

robgee789 said:


> All I need would be the playstore mate so could I root it with vroom and then what would be the best way to get the framework and playstore installed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> I've been looking around and I was wondering if this would work http://www.oppoforums.com/threads/get-gapps-without-even-flashing-anything-just-install-an-apk.4186/

Click to collapse



You dont have to root it just install cwm recovery and look for gapps 4.2.2 ,then flash gapps via cwm and your google play will work 
Grtz Ballgear

Sent via Nubia Z5s


----------



## robgee789 (Jan 27, 2014)

I've read that site but it all gets confusing lmao even with Google translate it's hard to understand exactly what they mean

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssamf (Jan 30, 2014)

ballgear said:


> You dont have to root it just install cwm recovery and look for gapps 4.2.2 ,then flash gapps via cwm and your google play will work
> Grtz Ballgear
> 
> Sent via Nubia Z5s

Click to collapse



I Couldn't install gapps, without rooting for some reason....


----------



## hake199 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ssamf said:


> I Couldn't install gapps, without rooting for some reason....

Click to collapse



guys, will it have custom roms like cyanogen etc. and how it works in gta san andreas?


----------



## lampisd (Feb 2, 2014)

hello guys i am from greece and i have buy from aliexpress a nubia z5s 32gb.The guys who have already the phone its possible to tell me if the phone have nfc and infrared?


----------



## itzikd1 (Feb 2, 2014)

just wondering what's better on z5s then z5s mini? Exept for snapdragon 800vs 600 and screen HD vs full HD , the mini looks better
better price
sd card
screen 4.7 is perfect for me

is there anything I missed that the z5s is better at? Talking about z5s not z5sn

anyone?

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## retaliate (Feb 5, 2014)

This Nubia Z5S is great after you had root, installed google framework, google services & google play store.  Performance wise is great and on par with Samsung Note 3. But it do have 1 serious weakness to me so far as it will encounter Error 911 in play store where it will not able to download any apps that have bigger than 50mb file size straight from Play Store. SO far i had not found any solutions to this yet after tried to clear the cache, data on play store, remove google account and etc. 

until I found the solution to this, i will rate this phone as 8.5/10 where the battery of 2300mah is actually sufficient for my daily usage of some gaming, whatsapp, facebook, wechat, web browsing and phone calls.

Beside that it also have a weakness to anyone who need 3G call (video calls) as it didnt support direct video call through phone line. However, you could video call using apps like skype & etc. 

Feel free to ask me on this phone if any of you having problem in reading chinese. By the way, there is test MIUI ROM available that compile by user (not official from MIUI). but there are still lots of bugs which i not suggested. For better roms, i will suggest all Z5S user to wait till April as by April there will be LEWA ROM available for this phone. LEWA is another popular 3rd party ROM Developers in China which its standard is on par with MIUI.


----------



## Tinus81 (Feb 5, 2014)

retaliate said:


> where the battery of 2300mah is actually sufficient for my daily usage of some gaming, whatsapp, facebook, wechat, web browsing and phone calls.

Click to collapse



This is great news for me. Do you have 3g enabled all day? Or do you connect to wifi often?


----------



## mirceat (Feb 5, 2014)

Many are complaining about the "small" 2300mah battery on Nubia Z5S. No worries, it fits perfectly its CGS NM2 display. Unfortunately gsmarena states this phone has IGZO display. Checking on the nubia.cn site, we can find out the truth:
- ZTE Nubia Z5S sports a CGS NM2 panel (continuous grain silicon process, new mode 2 technology) , a variant of LTPS
- ZTE Nubia Z5S mini sports the cheaper IGZO panel
A compilation from extremetech.com and other sources:
IGZO stands for indium gallium zinc oxide and it will replace the popular amorphous silicon (a-Si) used on current mass displays. Low-temperature polycrystalline silicon (LTPS) is another alternative to a-Si, but LTPS is difficult and expensive to manufacture. You can find it on Kindle Fire HDX and Nexus 7 2. 
LTPS is fast, but CGS is even faster: 3x the electron mobility of LTPS. With a resolution of 443 ppi electrons need to move around faster for a flicker-free visual experience and CGS gets the job done better than LTPS, IGZO, or a-Si.
CGS means less power consumption with less backlight, better visibility in sunlight, thinner screen, better color saturation.
PS I had to totally change my previous post, after finding out gsmarena was wrong with the IGZO panel on ZTE Nubia Z5S.


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 5, 2014)

retaliate said:


> This Nubia Z5S is great after you had root, installed google framework, google services & google play store.  Performance wise is great and on par with Samsung Note 3. But it do have 1 serious weakness to me so far as it will encounter Error 911 in play store where it will not able to download any apps that have bigger than 50mb file size straight from Play Store. SO far i had not found any solutions to this yet after tried to clear the cache, data on play store, remove google account and etc.
> 
> until I found the solution to this, i will rate this phone as 8.5/10 where the battery of 2300mah is actually sufficient for my daily usage of some gaming, whatsapp, facebook, wechat, web browsing and phone calls.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your Google play problem is down to lack of system space so if you delete some system apps it should fix you problem mate, but could you check with titanium backup and see how much system you have and how much is free please and also did you remove and of the Chinese bloatware? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## IceTea7 (Feb 5, 2014)

Today, I have ordered a ZTE Nubia Z5S from Aliexpress seller Eternal Team, too. They told me that the Google PlayStore is preinstalled. I hope that they don't lie. 
But with 2gb RAM there shouldn't be a problem with to many system apps. I think there is another error than that because why should the free apps work and the paid ones not.


----------



## mirceat (Feb 5, 2014)

Eternal team shipped my Z5S 16GB on Jan 13, stock ROM v1.16 (now 1.22), no root, no Google apps on it at all. I don't think they do any customization.


----------



## Tinus81 (Feb 5, 2014)

mirceat said:


> Many are complaining about the "small" 2300mah battery on Nubia Z5S. No worries, it fits perfectly the IGZO display.
> Selective quoting from an article on extremetech.com:
> IGZO stands for "indium gallium zinc oxide, is the future of high-resolution displays, allowing for significantly higher pixel densities and reducing power consumption. IGZO will replace the popular amorphous silicon (a-Si) used on current mass displays. Low-temperature polycrystalline silicon (LTPS) is another alternative to a-Si, but LTPS is difficult and expensive to manufacture. You can find it on Kindle Fire HDX and Nexus 7 2. LTPS will probably stick around in smaller, flagship smartphones and tablets, while IGZO eventually takes the rest of the smartphone/tablet/laptop/desktop/TV market.

Click to collapse



Interesting, thanks!

I just ordered one at liaow, because they root and install Play Store on it


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 5, 2014)

mirceat said:


> Eternal team shipped my Z5S 16GB on Jan 13, stock ROM v1.16 (now 1.22), no root, no Google apps on it at all. I don't think they do any customization.

Click to collapse



thats where i was gonna get mine from


----------



## IceTea7 (Feb 5, 2014)

mirceat said:


> Eternal team shipped my Z5S 16GB on Jan 13, stock ROM v1.16 (now 1.22), no root, no Google apps on it at all. I don't think they do any customization.

Click to collapse



Hmm, I hope they preinstall the PlayStore on my phone as they told me.
If not I need a good tutorial how to install it by myself.


----------



## mirceat (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm good without Play store on my Z5S. Downloading apks from Play store through the APK Downloader Chrome extension, using the device ID from my old android phone. There are alternative apk markets as well. Play store is not really a must, it's just more convenient to use it.


----------



## retaliate (Feb 6, 2014)

Tinus81 said:


> This is great news for me. Do you have 3g enabled all day? Or do you connect to wifi often?

Click to collapse



Yes, 3G or wifi is on always. when i go to the place that got memorize wifi then will switch to wifi, if not my data will always on.

---------- Post added at 02:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:51 PM ----------




robgee789 said:


> Your Google play problem is down to lack of system space so if you delete some system apps it should fix you problem mate, but could you check with titanium backup and see how much system you have and how much is free please and also did you remove and of the Chinese bloatware?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had TOTALLY remove all the CHinese bloatware. The 16gb version will comes with following setup:

Internal Space = 2.5gb (this is the space for you to install apps)
SD Card = 9.78gb (this is the space for you to store anythings else)
System File = 3.72gb (this is the ROM taken space for the system running)

Google Play Error 911 is not lack of system space as I still left Internal Space of 1.5gb & SD Card 6gb+. Is more likely of not fine tune system between the phone system and google setting where there are no 100% solutions yet. Almost all Z5S user had this problems when we install Google Framework & Play Store.

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------




IceTea7 said:


> Today, I have ordered a ZTE Nubia Z5S from Aliexpress seller Eternal Team, too. They told me that the Google PlayStore is preinstalled. I hope that they don't lie.
> But with 2gb RAM there shouldn't be a problem with to many system apps. I think there is another error than that because why should the free apps work and the paid ones not.

Click to collapse



No Issue, if need help in installing Google play store just give me your email, i will email you the required apk. But Must be ROOT before you can install Google Service.

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




robgee789 said:


> thats where i was gonna get mine from

Click to collapse



Did you install Google Play Store and encounter the problem like mine for ERROR 911?

---------- Post added at 03:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------

By The Way, I STRONGLY SUGGEST you guys get the 32GB version as it will cost about 30-40usd extra only and you will get more space for your mp3, photos & etc. The time i bought only 16gb available.

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------




mirceat said:


> I'm good without Play store on my Z5S. Downloading apks from Play store through the APK Downloader Chrome extension, using the device ID from my old android phone. There are alternative apk markets as well. Play store is not really a must, it's just more convenient to use it.

Click to collapse



Ya, but for game lover, PLAY STORE seems is a must.


----------



## mirceat (Feb 7, 2014)

retaliate said:


> By The Way, I STRONGLY SUGGEST you guys get the 32GB version as it will cost about 30-40usd extra only and you will get more space for your mp3, photos & etc. The time i bought only 16gb available.

Click to collapse



according to the official site nubia.cn, the 32GB version should be called Z5SN and sports a better camera with OIS and F/2.0 aperture, while Z5S has only F/2.2. Z5SN might have MHL and Neolink ports. ZTE’s NeoLink technology is meant to display media content on external displays up to 4K resolution
online prices on nubia.cn are 2199 yuan for Z5S and 2999 yuan for Z5SN
somebody with Chinese knowledge might correct or add more to this


----------



## Tinus81 (Feb 7, 2014)

mirceat said:


> according to the official site nubia.cn, the 32GB version should be called Z5SN and sports a better camera with OIS and F/2.0 aperture, while Z5S has only F/2.2. Z5SN might have MHL and Neolink ports. ZTE’s NeoLink technology is meant to display media content on external displays up to 4K resolution
> online prices on nubia.cn are 2199 yuan for Z5S and 2999 yuan for Z5SN
> somebody with Chinese knowledge might correct or add more to this

Click to collapse



They have a 32GB model for sale at liaow.com, model name is also Z5S.


----------



## mirceat (Feb 7, 2014)

yeah, the resellers offer 16GB or 32GB on the same Z5S version.
I'm really wondering what is actually the Z5S 32GB, because there is no Z5S 32GB on the nubia.cn site. Just Z5SN 32GB.

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------

It looks like MIUI has published the first beta ROM for Z5S on http://www.miui.com/thread-1610973-1-1.html
Comments on this thread http://bbs.nubia.cn/thread-112197-1-1.html show there are still bugs, therefore this ROM is not recommended yet.


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## evronetwork (Feb 7, 2014)

nikosblade said:


> Go straight for Nubia, it has the best specs out there and far away the best price. I just order it btw.

Click to collapse



Did you get it mate?

Are you Greek by any chance? if yes: Πόσο το πήρες ρε 'σύ και απο πού; ψήνομαι να τσιμπήσω ένα, γούσταρα ένα xiaomaki αλλά το 64άρι το χτυπάνε στα αυτιά ή δεν το βρίσκεις ετοιμοπαράδοτο

P.S. In case you're wondering what I wrote in Greek I'll make a word-by-word translation to eliminate your curiosity:

"How much did you get it and from where? I'm baked to pinch one, I'd fancy one xiaomi but the 64gigs are hitting it in the ears and you can't find it in stock" hahahaha (yeah it doesn't make really sense but there you go )

I'm between: Xiaomi Mi3 64GB[because 16GB version is not enough and there isn't a microsd slot], ZTE Nubia Z5S 32GB[No microsd slot either], TCL Idol X+(if they release at least 32GB version because there is no microsd slot either) or it's brother Alcatel One Touch Idol X+ 16GB(it has microsd slot up to 32GB so I don't care if it's 16GB). A Chinese cpu might be interesting especially if they release a 2.3GHz version of the MT6595 which would be very powerful even compared to qualcomm cpu's. Anyway the only disappointing factor in all these phones is that CyanogenMOD isn't really doing any development for these phones and also XDA community doesn't have any devs to support these so if you get one.. you'll probably stick to the stock android or play around with some Chinese roms that you may find here and there.. nothing solid, no one to support you if sh*t happen which is a shame as these phones are quite powerful


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 7, 2014)

Alcatel One Touch Idol X+ looks like a very nice phone but just need to find a good place to purchase it from here in the uk


----------



## Bindy33 (Feb 10, 2014)

evronetwork said:


> Did you get it mate?
> 
> Are you Greek by any chance? if yes: Πόσο το πήρες ρε 'σύ και απο πού; ψήνομαι να τσιμπήσω ένα, γούσταρα ένα xiaomaki αλλά το 64άρι το χτυπάνε στα αυτιά ή δεν το βρίσκεις ετοιμοπαράδοτο
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi, I'm also between these two mobiles Nubia Z5s 32GB without LTE and TCL Idol X+ 32GB. I thing that TCL Idol X+ 16GB does not have microCD slot am I right? Because if yes it's better to buy 16GB plus 32GB micro card and it's even cheaper than 32GB version... Do you have some info about photo quality between these two mobiles?


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 10, 2014)

im also thinking about getting the idol x+ but the tcl version doesnt have a sd slot because they ue the space for a second sim, but the europen version which will be released by alcatel with have single sim option which will have the sd slot, but this is just what ive been able to dig up and nothing is 100% yet lol

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## 淡忘_小GG (Feb 11, 2014)

I also nubia Z5S


----------



## Bindy33 (Feb 11, 2014)

robgee789 said:


> im also thinking about getting the idol x+ but the tcl version doesnt have a sd slot because they ue the space for a second sim, but the europen version which will be released by alcatel with have single sim option which will have the sd slot, but this is just what ive been able to dig up and nothing is 100% yet lol
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OK, its good to know :good: But I'm afraid Alcatel will be more expensive than TCL...

---------- Post added at 11:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 AM ----------




retaliate said:


> This Nubia Z5S is great after you had root, installed google framework, google services & google play store.  Performance wise is great and on par with Samsung Note 3. But it do have 1 serious weakness to me so far as it will encounter Error 911 in play store where it will not able to download any apps that have bigger than 50mb file size straight from Play Store. SO far i had not found any solutions to this yet after tried to clear the cache, data on play store, remove google account and etc.
> 
> until I found the solution to this, i will rate this phone as 8.5/10 where the battery of 2300mah is actually sufficient for my daily usage of some gaming, whatsapp, facebook, wechat, web browsing and phone calls.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, can I ask you about the quality of the camera? Now I have Galaxy SIII and I don't want to have less quality camera in my new phone. Could you compare Nubia to some other phone with the same camera quality, or do you know if it's at least the same quality as SIII? I mean pictures, video I take just some times. Thank's for reply


----------



## WhiteDragonNL (Feb 11, 2014)

Anyone seen this error before? I can't install the KingNubia rom, but I have no idea what this means.


----------



## WhiteDragonNL (Feb 11, 2014)

Turns out my rom was corrupt. Installed a freshly downloaded version and it works.

Only problem, I'm sitting next to my router and I have only 1 bar of wifi reception for 2.4Ghz and do not see my 5Ghz signal at all. This worked fine with stock rom.
Any ideas?


----------



## evronetwork (Feb 12, 2014)

Bindy33 said:


> Hi, I'm also between these two mobiles Nubia Z5s 32GB without LTE and TCL Idol X+ 32GB. I thing that TCL Idol X+ 16GB does not have microCD slot am I right? Because if yes it's better to buy 16GB plus 32GB micro card and it's even cheaper than 32GB version... Do you have some info about photo quality between these two mobiles?

Click to collapse



Nubia should have superior camera but not by much



robgee789 said:


> im also thinking about getting the idol x+ but the tcl version doesnt have a sd slot because they ue the space for a second sim, but the europen version which will be released by alcatel with have single sim option which will have the sd slot, but this is just what ive been able to dig up and nothing is 100% yet lol
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Alcatel if it really has a microsd slot(because I hear some rumors that they might ditch it in the final product) it would be great. Another phone that I came across is the Lenovo Vibe Z K910 (I can get it for 330E including shipping, for comparison Nubua Z5s 16GB costs me 330E too while the 32GB version costs me 370E), it has a snapdragon 800 (2.2GHz) but of course the lack of microsd and the 16GB(I believe it would be around 12GB of useful space) is the problem

Mediatek announce the new MT6595 which would be 4 cores of A17 and 4 cores of A7 but they could even run all of the togather! (but this would delay you 2-3 months and 4-5 for the companies to start producing phones) also there would be LTE support in this one and way better gpu

A17 is suppose to bring huge performance gains compared to humble A7's so compared to the 8 core Alcatel/TCL it should be way better but you know, around the corner a new opportunity would come around and if you wait for 4-5 months snapdragon 805 might pop around or something even better 

P.S. If the Alcatel has a microsd slot and we can get some rom updates it would be great (it would be shame to see android 4.5-5 or even 6 and you'd be stuck on 4.2)


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 12, 2014)

evronetwork said:


> Nubia should have superior camera but not by much
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



very true mate but if the price is as they say it will its still worth it i think


----------



## evronetwork (Feb 12, 2014)

robgee789 said:


> very true mate but if the price is as they say it will its still worth it i think

Click to collapse



The prices I've mention are what I find, I can purchase at tha price at this very moment

The only problem is the rom support, I mean with my DHD I get tons of roms.. I'm running 4.4.2 although HTC ditch us at 2.3.7. Imagine having a great phone with great hardware specs and stuck at 4.2 while there is android 6 or even 7 


..yes I'm thinking of the future android


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 12, 2014)

evronetwork said:


> The prices I've mention are what I find, I can purchase at tha price at this very moment
> 
> The only problem is the rom support, I mean with my DHD I get tons of roms.. I'm running 4.4.2 although HTC ditch us at 2.3.7. Imagine having a great phone with great hardware specs and stuck at 4.2 while there is android 6 or even 7
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ive heard rumors that that it will get 4.3 soon but that seems silly to me as 4.4 is out lol but there are miui roms out there that keep things pretty upto date and there is a sales group on aliexpress that will remove all the chinese bloatware root it and add all english apps instead if you ask them too, but it is the tcl version lol http://www.aliexpress.com/item/TCL-...-5-inch-IPS-FHD-1920x1080-2GB/1634509836.html

edit miui is stll at 4.2.2 aswell lol


----------



## evronetwork (Feb 12, 2014)

robgee789 said:


> ive heard rumors that that it will get 4.3 soon but that seems silly to me as 4.4 is out lol but there are miui roms out there that keep things pretty upto date and there is a sales group on aliexpress that will remove all the chinese bloatware root it and add all english apps instead if you ask them too, but it is the tcl version lol http://www.aliexpress.com/item/TCL-...-5-inch-IPS-FHD-1920x1080-2GB/1634509836.html

Click to collapse



AVOID aliexpress if you can, I'm preparing a video about aliexpress and dhl. I've bought 10 power supplies from aliexpress and the seller send the with dhl. I've hear(after they create me an issue with customs) that dhl in Greece does a fraud thing from time to time. The "create" a custom problem then ask you to pay them 100€ to solve you this(and pay extra the customs) to get the 100€

Indeed dhl ask me to give the 100 euros or go to customs myself(420km away from me) for an item that cost me ~50Euros I've cancel the order and expected to get at least some amount of the money back, aliexpress (dandan a guy work in aliexpress) favour the seller and I didn't get anything back and got no parcel!

P.S. The irony? I tried to process the customs thing and dhl told me that Greek customs need the declaration of conformity that the power supplies are safe to use in Europe but the seller(aliexpress) didn't have a proper one, so I couldn't even get the items even if I wanted to. Also DHL told me to provide proof of how much money I've paid to the seller(with seperate shipping costs) ..they actually asked me the paypal transaction and some proof of what involves the shipping fee and what the items (which is not possible first because this wasn't a transaction with paypal and secondly WHERE the heck did they see that?)

Anyway I'm preparing a video against aliexpress(and I inform them about it) ..just waiting to finish all my transactions so I won't have any issue(just to be safe). Also I'll do a video agains Greek DHL, only in Greece DHL is trying to SCR... things up. I've confirm that with other Greek guys who tried to buy rc planes(and didn't have any issue with post office for example)

So to recap AVOID aliexpress ..if anything goes wrong they won't protect you, they need TONS of proof and very solid else you'll loose your money and get nothing.


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 12, 2014)

evronetwork said:


> AVOID aliexpress if you can, I'm preparing a video about aliexpress and dhl. I've bought 10 power supplies from aliexpress and the seller send the with dhl. I've hear(after they create me an issue with customs) that dhl in Greece does a fraud thing from time to time. The "create" a custom problem then ask you to pay them 100€ to solve you this(and pay extra the customs) to get the 100€
> 
> Indeed dhl ask me to give the 100 euros or go to customs myself(420km away from me) for an item that cost me ~50Euros I've cancel the order and expected to get at least some amount of the money back, aliexpress (dandan a guy work in aliexpress) favour the seller and I didn't get anything back and got no parcel!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ahh ok mate i thought they were good but when they said they didnt accept paypal i was having second thoughts lol


----------



## IceTea7 (Feb 12, 2014)

Is there a safe way to root this device and get CWM. All I can find is for the Z5S Mini. I have read that some people have bricked their phone and that's what I am afraid of.
I think I receive my Z5S at the end of this week. Mayve friday or saturday.


----------



## smoe11 (Feb 13, 2014)

*play store*

insert instructions to play store. download framerwork and gaps 4.2.2   from pc or phone? please: Pianto:


----------



## evronetwork (Feb 13, 2014)

robgee789 said:


> ahh ok mate i thought they were good but when they said they didnt accept paypal i was having second thoughts lol

Click to collapse



I thought they were good although I've seen some people moaning about it. I didn't pay attention as I've seen a huge list of products but when I encounter a problem, the aliexpress representative asked me WAY too much proof to support my dispute and if they don't like your proof or you don't have - you pay full price while getting a big nothing - Seller is secure

On the other hand, with paypal you pay a bit more(when you paying with $ for example and you have Euros ..exchange rates are a bit pricy) but when a buyer has a problem paypal DOES research and tries to find where is the problem with the seller. They don't need YOU to provide evidence or anything else.



IceTea7 said:


> Is there a safe way to root this device and get CWM. All I can find is for the Z5S Mini. I have read that some people have bricked their phone and that's what I am afraid of.
> I think I receive my Z5S at the end of this week. Mayve friday or saturday.

Click to collapse



I've no idea, you just got your phone mate.. play it a little bit then try to put recovery(don't brick it 2nd day )



smoe11 said:


> insert instructions to play store. download framerwork and gaps 4.2.2   from pc or phone? please: Pianto:

Click to collapse



What? I've no idead why you said that


----------



## IceTea7 (Feb 14, 2014)

Now I have received my Z5S. It is a really nice phone.
But the phone hasn't come with German language and the PlayStore preinstalled. I will try to fix it.


----------



## giuri97 (Feb 14, 2014)

IceTea7 said:


> Now I have received my Z5S. It is a really nice phone.
> But the phone hasn't come with German language and the PlayStore preinstalled. I will try to fix it.

Click to collapse



where did you buy it?


----------



## Tinus81 (Feb 15, 2014)

I just received my Z5s, rooted and Play Store installed 
Seems like a great phone!

Now time to play and set it to my hand


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## Ssamf (Feb 16, 2014)

mirceat said:


> yeah, the resellers offer 16GB or 32GB on the same Z5S version.
> I'm really wondering what is actually the Z5S 32GB, because there is no Z5S 32GB on the nubia.cn site. Just Z5SN 32GB.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



That's true. No mobile data  Back to KingNubia. Frustrating...


----------



## mirceat (Feb 17, 2014)

There is a remastered MIUI beta ROM at http://www.miui.com/thread-1621074-1-1.html, some major flaws might have been sorted out.
Chinese users are wondering how serious will be the MIUI team support to Nubia Z5S, considering Xiaomi Mi3 is its main challenger.
An apparently MIUI developer replies: no worries, the development is on par for both devices, but the adaptation for Nubia Z5S encountered some problems. The source here http://www.miui.com/thread-1620079-1-1.html
The first MIUI ROM would be expected for early April.
Other new ROMs:
http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-8770872-1-1.html based on official V1.25 (no public release yet)
http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-8767347-1-1.html based on official V1.25, offers some Google apps support
http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-8771844-1-1.html from LeWa team, it looks buggy


----------



## Ssamf (Feb 17, 2014)

mirceat said:


> There is a remastered MIUI beta ROM at http://www.miui.com/thread-1621074-1-1.html, some major flaws might have been sorted out.
> Chinese users are wondering how serious will be the MIUI team support to Nubia Z5S, considering Xiaomi Mi3 is its main challenger.
> An apparently MIUI developer replies: no worries, the development is on par for both devices, but the adaptation for Nubia Z5S encountered some problems. The source here http://www.miui.com/thread-1620079-1-1.html
> The first MIUI ROM would be expected for early April.
> ...

Click to collapse



You know Chinese don't you?  Because the translator is not much help for me....


----------



## mirceat (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't know Chinese, but I can figure it out using Google translate and a little bit of imagination. 
For instance Daniel might stand for Nubia and Millet for Xiaomi. Brush for flash, Le Frog for LeWa. "cowboy electrician" might be the Power manager. No idea about cattle and calf. )
I'm using Google translate for the Russian http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=519418, as well. It works much better for Russian.


----------



## loechie (Feb 18, 2014)

*getting a z5s*

I will get the Z5S next week - a chinese friend will bring it to me  Can't wait. Hope i can find an easy method to root it and put playstore on it ....


----------



## ajftl (Feb 19, 2014)

loechie said:


> I will get the Z5S next week - a chinese friend will bring it to me  Can't wait. Hope i can find an easy method to root it and put playstore on it ....

Click to collapse



ugh i kinda like this phone  sucks it doesn't come with goggle apps  i kinda gave up to rooting and flashing rome and all that crap… then if a ota comes out BOOm u lose gapps again    ate should make a international rom for oversea people  HELLO


----------



## IceTea7 (Feb 19, 2014)

Rooting and installing GAPPS isn't a problem. I will give you instructions on Friday. 
My phone works perfectly with stock rom rooted and installed GAPPS.


----------



## Tinus81 (Feb 19, 2014)

IceTea7 said:


> Rooting and installing GAPPS isn't a problem. I will give you instructions on Friday.
> My phone works perfectly with stock rom rooted and installed GAPPS.

Click to collapse



Do you have ALL the google apps working?
My Z5s is rooted and has Play Store and other GAPPS, but calander and contacts won't sync. Also the Google Settings app gives the message 'incorrect username or password'. I haven't given this a lot of attention yet, but it would be nice to have a solution


----------



## IceTea7 (Feb 20, 2014)

Contact synchronization works on my device. I don't use a calendar, so I can't say something about it.


----------



## WhiteDragonNL (Feb 20, 2014)

Did anyone find a solution for the Play Store "error 911" when downloading apps over 50MB yet? The commonly found solutions (clearing Gapps cache and data) don't seem to work for this phone.

I'm getting this problem on every rom I have tried so far...


----------



## Tinus81 (Feb 21, 2014)

IceTea7 said:


> Contact synchronization works on my device. I don't use a calendar, so I can't say something about it.

Click to collapse



Yesterday I installed CWM, wipe data, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, installed gapps from zip. Now my calander sync works, gmail works, contact sync is not working, as well as Google Settings app.

EDIT -- Contacts do sync now! (I just didn't notice it after reinstalling gapps..) Still have the error in Google Settings App.

See this screenshot: Do you have the same error? Or all is okay in your device?

http://s28.postimg.org/3tbo8om0t/2014_02_21_12_04_51.jpg


----------



## itzikd1 (Feb 22, 2014)

ello guys. i have the huawei honor 2 phone and im thinking of upgrading it to this or to nubia z5s mini but i got a few question.


how is battery life? 
how much screen time do you get at maximum with brightness on lowest? 
can you replace battery?

the only things i dont know why to take nubia z5s or z5s mini is
reasone to take z5s mini has micro sd card whitch is great + its cheaper + snapdragon 600 is fast enought to run anything that's in the playstore (am i wrong about this?)
reasone to take z5s regular is = better screen with less battery draining + bigger battery + faster cpu but higher price but sd card only 16gb whitch is more expensive

whats really importent is to know how is battery life ... thanks! if you can post a screenshoot or write down how much time it holds


----------



## Budongo (Feb 23, 2014)

What is the newest International ROM for the Nubia Z5S?
Where can i get it?


----------



## mirceat (Feb 23, 2014)

The last stock ROM you can get through OTA upgrade is V1.22, located at http://www.nubia.cn/article/57.html#con.
Besides this, there are custom ROM's made from so-called official V1.25 and V1.30.
MIUI has published a beta ROM, still looks buggy after some improvements. LeWa and others have their versions as well.
ZTE might not offer much further official software support for Nubia Z5S, therefore we should rely to third-party ROMs anyway.
Better wait until MUI will publish the first stable ROM. OTA upgrade will be available in this case, I guess.
A collection of ROM links at http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-8772913-1-1.html.
Use the IP address for bbs.anzhi.com when the above link is not working:
210.245.210.204
210.245.210.222


----------



## kralseyit66 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi,
I don't enter to DIAG mode how to enter DIAG mode, what is DIAG mode code...

To give an example; ZTE BLADE 3 DIAG Code is

*983*87274# USBSI USB Switch Test

Please answer me because this is very important


----------



## WhiteDragonNL (Feb 25, 2014)

WhiteDragonNL said:


> Did anyone find a solution for the Play Store "error 911" when downloading apps over 50MB yet? The commonly found solutions (clearing Gapps cache and data) don't seem to work for this phone.
> 
> I'm getting this problem on every rom I have tried so far...

Click to collapse



Does anyone even have this problem still? Any solution?


----------



## jasonx3 (Feb 26, 2014)

does anyone know where can i get my hands on a spare battery for Z5s?


----------



## itzikd1 (Feb 26, 2014)

itzikd1 said:


> ello guys. i have the huawei honor 2 phone and im thinking of upgrading it to this or to nubia z5s mini but i got a few question.
> 
> 
> how is battery life?
> ...

Click to collapse



anyone?

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tinus81 (Feb 26, 2014)

Z5s official ROM 1.30 is available. Did anyone install this yet? I'm wondering if it installs with CWM recovery?


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 26, 2014)

have they started to add gapps to the stock rom yet?


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## Ssamf (Feb 26, 2014)

Tinus81 said:


> Z5s official ROM 1.30 is available. Did anyone install this yet? I'm wondering if it installs with CWM recovery?

Click to collapse



I don't think so... :/


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 26, 2014)

So there is still no gapps on stock then? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonx3 (Feb 26, 2014)

isnt gapps banned in china?


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 26, 2014)

Kind of but there are ways around it, if they release an international rom then they can get away with it like zopo have on there zp998 and the zp990+

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk


----------



## mirceat (Feb 26, 2014)

When upgrading to the official 1.30 please pay attention to the ROM description at http://www.nubia.cn/article/57.html#con.
According to Google translate:
Name:	nubia Z5S & Z5Sn V1.30 version of the SD card Brush Pack
Published:	2014-02-24
V1.30 version of the main changes are described as follows: 
Due to the large support exfat easy to store, if you upgrade to the 1.30 version, do not paint the back V1.16 or V1.22 version, if you brush back from the 1.30 version V1.16 or V1. 22 version, will cause your phone memory data loss. Therefore, we will delete official website V1.16, V1.22 Brush package. 
1, optimize SD card / FOTA upgrade program; 
2, increasing exfat features (large-capacity 4G supports read and write files) back up data to a PC or other storage device, and then format the memory space to store the phone modify the exFAT format. Operation: After a successful upgrade to version 1.30, the menu Settings -> Storage -> Clear data stored in the phone -> Format phone memory after formatting is successful, your system supports FAT32 and exFAT file format. 
3, change the default phone ring tones as Nubia Mile; 
4, bluetooth, wifi address written modify, without restoring the factory settings that take effect; 
5, optimizing sound and volume multiple scenarios; 6, repairing small probability can not open wifi problems; 
7, update international APN parameters; ; 
8, edit the message center number to increase the function of Question 
9, repair open data services, probabilistic time is not automatically updated (non-CDMA networks); 
10 OTG connection optimization, reducing abnormal error; 
11, optimized Dolby effects and settings menu; 
12, optimize plant self-test mode; 
13, to repair part of the telecommunications card can not send MMS issues; 
14, Wuxi Telecom card evdo not fix the Internet problem; 
15, can not be repaired using Tianyi Lottery problems connected; 
16 upgrade nubia electrician, infrared remote control applications, Baidu input method; 
17, repair cool dog, everyday sounds, such as third-party player can bypass the lock screen unlock pattern directly into question the standby interface; 
18, enhanced low light photo brightness and color saturation under; 
19, easily optimize the center of the dark light reddish, yellowish under certain scenarios the overall problem; 
20, green color outdoor objects strengthened; 
21, optimized front camera headman face yellowish phenomenon ; 
22, improved autofocus speed. Z5Sn: 
1, repair recording function in multiple mode recording silent problem; 
2, optimized es325 call each scene in the sound; 
3, increase slimport function. Firmware optimize content including but not limited to the above listed items.


----------



## mirceat (Feb 27, 2014)

Nubia team has opened a thread concerning upgrade precautions for V1.30 on http://bbs.nubia.cn/thread-121074-1-1.html.
It asks to backup your phone on the cloud or whatever, remove root permissions, restore factory settings and just then run the upgrade.
There are ROM upgrade instructions on the same thread or on a Chinese pdf document stored at http://pan.baidu.com/s/1sjPg3hF. 
Have noticed many negative feedbacks: extremely slow FOTA upgrade, bugs, crashes... Bad situation.


----------



## dozycat (Feb 27, 2014)

it was slow the upgrade but finally I got 1.30.
Now is a lot louder.
but a lot of new messagse in chinesse I think.


----------



## lampisd (Feb 27, 2014)

I buy the phone from the eternal team with multilanguage menu.But when the download for the update complete,the phone reset to cwm what its possible to can to update the official rom?

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------

my friend the remote control work or freeze in 1.3?


----------



## dozycat (Feb 27, 2014)

lampisd said:


> I buy the phone from the eternal team with multilanguage menu.But when the download for the update complete,the phone reset to cwm what its possible to can to update the official rom?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 PM ----------
> 
> my friend the remote control work or freeze in 1.3?

Click to collapse



the remote control worked in 1.22, I need to create a new controller after the update it erased my controls.


----------



## dozycat (Feb 27, 2014)

the ir control works perfect with my sony lcd.


----------



## itzikd1 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello guys. i have the Huawei honor 2 phone and I'm thinking of upgrading it to zte nubia z5s or zte nubia z5s mini but i got a few question.

How is battery life? 
How much screen time do you get at maximum with brightness on lowest? 

the only thing i don’t know is if to take the nubia z5s or z5s mini:
reason to take z5s mini has micro sd card which is great + its cheaper + snapdragon 600 is fast enough to run anything that's in the playstore (am i wrong about this?)
reason to take z5s regular is = better screen with less battery draining + bigger battery + faster cpu but higher price and sd card only 16gb which is more expensive

what's really important is to know how is battery life ... thanks! if you can post a screenshot or write down how much time it holds gsam monitor is a great app
also, does the zte nubia z5s mini have option to record video in slow motion?


----------



## defcomg (Mar 1, 2014)

*Orderd*

Oderd the Z5sn from liaow can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## loechie (Mar 1, 2014)

Just got mine  Checkin it out ...


----------



## jasonx3 (Mar 1, 2014)

just saying Eternal team has it for 517$ but its upto you


----------



## lampisd (Mar 1, 2014)

hello.any guy do you have the 1.30 version to download?the official link is very very slow!!!


----------



## wishnew (Mar 2, 2014)

*ZTE Nubia Z5S*

Hi I just got mine... wonder how to use play store and google sync.
what should I done first?
please help


----------



## mirceat (Mar 2, 2014)

lampisd said:


> hello.any guy do you have the 1.30 version to download?the official link is very very slow!!!

Click to collapse



Have you tried the official http://www.nubia.cn/article/57.html#con ?
Download and install update.zip from Settings.
Pay attention to the ROM description and final notes down on the page.


----------



## Tinus81 (Mar 2, 2014)

mirceat said:


> Have you tried the official http://www.nubia.cn/article/57.html#con ?
> Download and install update.zip from recovery.
> Pay attention to the ROM description and final notes down on the page.

Click to collapse



Will it work with custom recovery? And how do we unroot our phone??


----------



## mirceat (Mar 2, 2014)

WhiteDragonNL said:


> Does anyone even have this problem still? Any solution?

Click to collapse



Read here http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=519418&st=1120#entry29607900
According Google translate:
_Treated by switching to a different firmware either 1.22 from ET, or 1.25 my build or beta miui. _


----------



## lampisd (Mar 2, 2014)

mirceat said:


> Have you tried the official http://www.nubia.cn/article/57.html#con ?
> Download and install update.zip from recovery.
> Pay attention to the ROM description and final notes down on the page.

Click to collapse



the official link is very very slow


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## mirceat (Mar 2, 2014)

Tinus81 said:


> Will it work with custom recovery? And how do we unroot our phone??

Click to collapse



I'm still on V1.22, waiting for a real ROM from MIUI, hope to happen on a couple of weeks.
Read these 2 posts
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=519418&st=1160#entry29641274
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=519418&st=1160#entry29647216
The second states something like:
_1) after flashing, when you restart the phone, CWM will ask you (in Chinese), if you want to keep the existing recovery. Select the second item from the top. 2) or wait until I publish a modified stock, there I cut stock recovery.
_
The modified update.zip is on a hidden link from this post http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=519418&view=findpost&p=29716086.

Unroot might be done running VRoot again with your rooted phone connected to PC, I guess. See http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2602290


----------



## Ssamf (Mar 2, 2014)

Tinus81 said:


> Will it work with custom recovery? And how do we unroot our phone??

Click to collapse



In system crashed after the new update. so dont use it unless you have the unrooted phone...


----------



## lampisd (Mar 2, 2014)

its possible to tell me a method to flash the clockwork?o try many times
the last time write segmentation fault...what is this?


----------



## defcomg (Mar 2, 2014)

jasonx3 said:


> just saying Eternal team has it for 517$ but its upto you

Click to collapse



yeah but shipping to my country takes way too long only Singapore post so chose the quickest way but might get a case for the z5s.

I Made a thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50766261 where I will add Tom's that I find you guys may add stuff to the thread apparently there is a cm11 rom available will try and find it I think it maybe that anzi link but can't connect to it.

Could you guys post some camera samples


----------



## jasonx3 (Mar 3, 2014)

this thred will help you acess anzi.com

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2522601


----------



## IceTea7 (Mar 3, 2014)

Do you have the same issue with youtube app? When I watch some videos the screen often gets completely blue and I have to reboot the phone to be able to use it again.


----------



## WhiteDragonNL (Mar 3, 2014)

mirceat said:


> Read here http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=519418&st=1120#entry29607900
> According Google translate:
> _Treated by switching to a different firmware either 1.22 from ET, or 1.25 my build or beta miui. _

Click to collapse



Hmm, tested his 1.30 build and that doesn't fix it. Might consider MIUI or see if i can downgrade to 1.25.

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## lampisd (Mar 4, 2014)

in the 1.30 version when i speak 4-5 minutes with the phone in my ear the microphone stop work and work again when i choice speaker.Any other have this problem?


----------



## lampisd (Mar 5, 2014)

did you try the new version from eternal?


----------



## evronetwork (Mar 5, 2014)

This time is a weird period,

Z5S costs about the same as Xiaomi Mi3, or as LG G2 but non of them have microsd slot

In a month or so, S5 would start selling, same as oppo find 7 and LG G Pro 2, so phones like Z5S, Mi3, G2 should get a huge price cut

..just my 2 cents(I'm waiting for this , I'd love a G2 with removable battery+microsd or lg g pro 2 if it's cheap enough(although its a bit big for my taste))

Hint: We will sometime in the near future Mediatek's 8 core cpu with LTE support, with even better performance  (and lower prices too, if it turns out well)


----------



## IceTea7 (Mar 5, 2014)

Why don't you buy the Mini version?


----------



## mirceat (Mar 5, 2014)

evronetwork said:


> ...
> Hint: We will sometime in the near future Mediatek's 8 core cpu with LTE support, with even better performance  (and lower prices too, if it turns out well)

Click to collapse


_do not let “cores” become the new “megapixel”_ states this article http://www.ubergizmo.com/2013/08/are-more-cores-better/
There are serious concerns that Android wouldn't benefit too much from multi-cores.


----------



## evronetwork (Mar 6, 2014)

mirceat said:


> _do not let “cores” become the new “megapixel”_ states this article http://www.ubergizmo.com/2013/08/are-more-cores-better/
> There are serious concerns that Android wouldn't benefit too much from multi-cores.

Click to collapse



I've got a Sony Alpha SLT-A57 so don't worry I check the data before I purchase :silly:

BigLittle architecture would be used in the new MediaTek 8 core LTE processor, much like Exynos architect so it's not just 8 cortex A7 cpu's 

I'm not expecting SUPER performance, I expect better battery life.. running cooler and costing less than Qualcomm


----------



## Irfalas (Mar 6, 2014)

*Wifi issue*

Hi,

I have just received my Z5s that I've ordered in Eternal team on Aliexpress. I have received it rooted. Everything is working except...the WIFI.

First I couldn't find any WIFI and then after a factory reset, I could find some wifi but not everything. By example in my laboratory, the general WIFI of the school appears (and is working) but not the wifi of my lab...

I tried to create a hotspot with another phone, my Z5s finds the wifi, but 2 hours later I try again and the Z5s doesn't find it anymore.

Do you think it is more probably a software issue or a hadware issue ?

I have an update available in "About phone", however at the end of the download, the phone restarts in CWM recovery mode which is in Chinese :/ . 
So i've just restarted my phone, I didn't dare to try anything to install the update...

Any help would be very welcome !

EDIT: I have finally created a new thread for this question -> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=50887093


----------



## HitNrun_ (Mar 10, 2014)

hi everyone. I have some issues with the eternal team rom, remote control is not working and the 3g signal is very very poor. I tryed to install zip from sd with the recovery the phone has but i get an error which i dont know what it is because its in chinese. The phone is rooted, could it be the reasson why the phone stops the installation?


----------



## jasonx3 (Mar 10, 2014)

HitNrun_ said:


> hi everyone. I have some issues with the eternal team rom, remote control is not working and the 3g signal is very very poor. I tryed to install zip from sd with the recovery the phone has but i get an error which i dont know what it is because its in chinese. The phone is rooted, could it be the reasson why the phone stops the installation?

Click to collapse



have you tried to contact eternal team? there is a link to translate some where in this 14 pages on how to flash with chinese


----------



## HitNrun_ (Mar 10, 2014)

jasonx3 said:


> have you tried to contact eternal team? there is a link to translate some where in this 14 pages on how to flash with chinese

Click to collapse



i know the steps i have to take with the chinese recovery, i just dont know what this error is. It stops the installation and i get an error in chinese which i cant read. i have contacted with them and they dont know what this could be... im trying right now to instal it but unrooted. give me a min ill come back with commends xD

---------- Post added at 07:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 AM ----------

same error again... asser failed: (getprop("ro.product.device")=="NX503A"&&getprop("ro.product.model") and some chinese


----------



## mirceat (Mar 10, 2014)

There is a MIUI English recovery based on CWM 6.0.3.7, it might work with any custom Nubia Z5S ROM based on Android 4.2, but not sure about stock ROMs.
Original post: http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-8783327-1-1.html
Direct download: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1kT7HJrp
Google drive mirror http://goo.gl/El8qSh

When you start recovery install on your PC, it displays a Chinese menu like this:

*Select the operation:
1. Flash recovery
2. Reboot phone into recovery
*
Press 1, then Enter to flash the recovery.
Next it will display something like:

*waiting to properly connect your phone to the computer
please check:
1. the phone has ROOT privileges
2. whether the phone is switched on
3. whether USB debugging is enabled
4. whether the ADB driver is installed correctly
If confirmed, press the Enter key to continue
*
Press Enter again, when ready.
The window will get closed in 10 sec.
You can then reboot your phone into recovery and you get an English menu.
Have installed it, it works, see attached pics.
The post with the Recovery Chinese menu translation is at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50207948&postcount=8

*Later edit*: ADB driver for Nubia Z5S has been attached to this post.
*Later, later edit*: Rooted users could flash MIUI English recovery (or other compatible images) using Flashify. 
Extract recovery.img from the Anzhi forum or download and extract it from the splitted archive hereby attached "recovery MIUI CWM 6.0.3.7.part1.rar" and "recovery MIUI CWM 6.0.3.7.part2.rar". 
Copy the extracted recovery.img into a convenient folder on your phone. Then launch Flashify on your phone, choose Flash/recovery image and select the previously copied recovery image. When done, app menu allows to reboot into recovery, when needed.
Flashify has been tested on my Nubia Z5S and it looks to be compatible. Avoid menu options related to TWRP and regular CWM recovery, since these are not yet compatible to Nubia Z5S.
*Later, later, later edit*: Google drive mirror http://goo.gl/PjAtxM


----------



## HitNrun_ (Mar 11, 2014)

i installed the miui 4.3.3 latest version and the phone has a bit better signal, its not what it should be but it works better now, i guess something with 3g wasnt working good. i just installed cpu z and saw something i see first time. i had the tcl idol x mtk6589t and the cpu load was allways at 2-7% now my nubia z5s is at lowest 18% and goes to 50% cpu load sometimes. is this a problem, is it normal or not? can someone check his phone if its normal to go like this?


----------



## giuri97 (Mar 12, 2014)

*MIUI*

I have the nubia z5s 32gb version and I've installed MIUI and it's a lot better now... the phone works perfectly no bugs and the battery isn't bad.
With stock rom I've had problem with whatsapp sync but now works fine I really recommend it!!!:good:


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## lampisd (Mar 12, 2014)

giuri what version of miui do you install?


----------



## giuri97 (Mar 14, 2014)

*MIUI version*

i installed the 4.2.28 but tomorrow i'll install the 4.3.7


----------



## mirceat (Mar 14, 2014)

MIUI ROM is still in closed beta tests, just leaked ROMs have been published. No official MIUI ROM yet, therefore the leaked ROMs should be really carefully flashed.


----------



## defcomg (Mar 14, 2014)

Got my Z5sn Yay here's a recent miui rom http://share.weiyun.com/271070c88bb73704c0e3da8505386c07 

my z5s still on 1.22 I took the camera decompiled I see it has the ability to take defocused images is this option enabled in the latest update?

Overall this phone is awesome the ringtone trim feature is a feature every phone should have


----------



## nickutd (Mar 17, 2014)

I've got both z5s and idol x+ (mtk octacore).
Except from the videocamera Idol X+ is a better phone imho.
Better wifi signal
Better audio during phone call
Better gsm and 3g signal
Less battery draining

What’s your experience with z5s? Are you satisfied on wifi/gsm/3g? (I’m not!)
Any possibility to improve at least wifi/gsm/3g signal?


----------



## mirceat (Mar 17, 2014)

Main drawback on Z5S is the stock firmware, therefore many complaints on Chinese forums on wifi/gsm/3g.
Audio on phone calls has been improved on stock v1.30 and there is more room for improvements, this is my impression.
Chinese forums display possible workarounds, but Z5S definitely needs a better ROM. MIUI looks to be the most promising contender on this Z5S ROMs scene. There are leaked MIUI beta builds available, still buggy, first official MIUI ROM might be published in a week or such. Patience is the solution for now.


----------



## dozycat (Mar 17, 2014)

mirceat said:


> Main drawback on Z5S is the stock firmware, therefore many complaints on Chinese forums on wifi/gsm/3g.
> Audio on phone calls has been improved on stock v1.30 and there is more room for improvements, this is my impression.
> Chinese forums display possible workarounds, but Z5S definitely needs a better ROM. MIUI looks to be the most promising contender on this Z5S ROMs scene. There are leaked MIUI beta builds available, still buggy, first official MIUI ROM might be published in a week or such. Patience is the solution for now.

Click to collapse



I hope so, I am only getting 2g, but worse are the messages in chinesse.


----------



## defcomg (Mar 18, 2014)

dozycat said:


> I hope so, I am only getting 2g, but worse are the messages in chinesse.

Click to collapse



That's Very Weird what country are you from and what carrier I'm from South Africa Using Cellc HSDPA+ works I was download two files simultaneously @ 1.5mb/s it could be your carrier does not use 2100mhz spectrum for 3g/HSDPA.


They Z5S does allow manual focus and manual shutter speed I enabled manual shutter speed will try figure out how to enable manual focus if I can't will try port vivo xplay 3s / mi3 camera app as they have those enabled by default


----------



## dozycat (Mar 18, 2014)

defcomg said:


> That's Very Weird what country are you from and what carrier I'm from South Africa Using Cellc HSDPA+ works I was download two files simultaneously @ 1.5mb/s it could be your carrier does not use 2100mhz spectrum for 3g/HSDPA.
> 
> 
> They Z5S does allow manual focus and manual shutter speed I enabled manual shutter speed will try figure out how to enable manual focus if I can't will try port vivo xplay 3s / mi3 camera app as they have those enabled by default

Click to collapse



I am from south america, We don't use 2100.


----------



## dozycat (Mar 21, 2014)

dozycat said:


> I am from south america, We don't use 2100.

Click to collapse



anyone is using the z5s in at&t?

In south America, movistar uses the same frequencies.


----------



## Aturik4 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hey Guys, 

I´ve ordered the Z5s from Etotalk with the Etotalk Mod Rom, because it said it would be multilanguage but it isn´t...
The reason for buying the Phone was 4k and SlowMo and now with the Mod Rom the Stock Camera App didn´t work and with other Apps I can´t record in Slow Mo and 4k. 

Can someone just upload the working Camera Application, or can I flash my Phone to Stock in any way?

Thanks,
Aturik


----------



## mirceat (Mar 26, 2014)

Try to install as system app the modded stock camera from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=51209937&postcount=11
It features many unlocked settings, not available in the stock camera. The downloaded apk will install Camera, Gallery and Video apps.
Or get just the latest stock camera from here http://nuvision.app.nubia.cn/apk/nubia_camera_v1.0.28.apk. Install it as user app.


----------



## auto456 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, if install the first APP I get the message APP can't be installed. The first time I got the message "Problem parsing package" 

With the second APP I can't choose Slowmo and 4K


----------



## mirceat (Mar 27, 2014)

auto456 said:


> Well, if install the first APP I get the message APP can't be installed. The first time I got the message "Problem parsing package"
> 
> With the second APP I can't choose Slowmo and 4K

Click to collapse



Yes, the stock app has no slowmo and 4K, not sure how it was on the stock Gallery2.apk
How to install the modded Gallery2.apk as system app:
- assuming you have root permissions on your device, look into system/app folder and make a backup copy of your current Gallery2.apk, if any exists
- copy the modded Gallery2.apk into system/app
- change permissions for Gallery2.apk to rw-w--w-- (code 0644)
- reboot your device, it will say something about upgrading and you'll get the Camera, Gallery and Video apps
- if you have any camera crashes, open Gallery in an app manager that can access system apps and clear data and clear cache
Use for app install a file explorer like ES File Explorer or Root Browser from ROM Toolbox.


----------



## Aturik4 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks, but if I restart my Phone there is no upgrading Apps and the App doesn´t install.
In the /system/app folder there is also a Gallery2.odex file, can I delete this?


----------



## mirceat (Mar 27, 2014)

Aturik4 said:


> Thanks, but if I restart my Phone there is no upgrading Apps and the App doesn´t install.
> In the /system/app folder there is also a Gallery2.odex file, can I delete this?

Click to collapse



The odex file might be the problem, unfortunately I'm not Android developer.
I'd move the odex file to a backup location, leaving just the new Gallery2.apk in system/app. Then reboot and cross the fingers.


----------



## drgonzo84 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, I bought this phone from a guy here in Italy. The first thing I've done is to reset the device to the factory settings. Then I've tryed to do the update to the version 1.3 of the firmware (in the phone that was not rooted and there were already installed google play store and the italian language). When i try to do the update appears on the screen a page with the android logo with 3 options written in chinese language and I don't know what option take! There's also another problem, every time I reboot the phone, after the normal graphics that appear when you start the phone, I've to wait a minute because the phone said "optimizations of the applications for android" every time! is it normal? do you have a guide in wich I could know which option click to update the phone? the info on my phone said "kernel version 3.4.0-gff584c0" and the build number "nx503a wwwlenovohomenet" , and band version "nx503a_z0_cn_asppl1dd14f122" and i could'nt know if the phone is already updated or not!!!! Beacuse the phone find an update if I search it but after I download it with chiense language i could not understand if the software is updated or not! please help me!!!


----------



## mirceat (Mar 28, 2014)

It looks like you have a v1.22 ROM, modded probably by the retailer.
Maybe your device has been rooted, you should check this. This is why you get the Chinese text, asking you to chose some option by update, I guess.
If you want to update to the stock V1.30, you have to unroot and restore the factory settings. See http://www.nubia.cn/article/57.html#con.
The message "optimizations of the applications for android" is not normal.


----------



## drgonzo84 (Mar 28, 2014)

I ve restored the factory settings!it was the first thing i made while arrived the phone! If i LL do that now ,it will erase the root?or first i ve tu unroot and then do the restore to the factory settings?


----------



## mirceat (Mar 28, 2014)

drgonzo84 said:


> I ve restored the factory settings!it was the first thing i made while arrived the phone! If i LL do that now ,it will erase the root?or first i ve tu unroot and then do the restore to the factory settings?

Click to collapse



no matter the order, they are not related
just unroot with VRoot


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## drgonzo84 (Mar 28, 2014)

mirceat said:


> no matter the order, they are not related
> just unroot with GetVRoot"]VRoot[/URL]

Click to collapse



I ve restored the fa tory settings but it's always the same, the phone let me choose the italian language band when it starts google apps are already installed in, how can I restore the device to the initial factory settings so I could after install the 1.3 firmware? i ve tried to use vroot but when install it in my Cell it is in chinese language and I don't understand show to unroot, is there a way to know what kind of ROM si installed in the device, erase it and restart the primitive factory settings???


----------



## mirceat (Mar 28, 2014)

You should have an exact status of your phone and then decide the next steps.
- is it rooted?
- has it the stock recovery or third party recovery?
- are there gapps already installed? you say yes
- are there other third party system apps?
I'm assuming your ROM is highly modded, you have some CWM recovery and therefore first choice would be to go to the retailers site and look for his V1.30, then flash it.
Second choice would be to take another modded rooted ROM V1.30 from Chinese forums.
Third choice: cleanup you device, unroot, factory reset and then flash the ROM update. 
If you get VRoot from mgyun.com/en/GetVRoot, you'll have the English version. Uninstall the Chinese version if you have it on your PC and install the new one.
When you connect the phone to PC and start VRoot, you get a window like in attachment. This is for the case the phone is already rooted. When not, you get a Root button.
Most important, read basic stuff on root, recovery, flashing ROMs before you get into trouble.


----------



## drgonzo84 (Mar 28, 2014)

mirceat said:


> You should have an exact status of your phone and then decide the next steps.
> - is it rooted?
> - has it the stock recovery or third party recovery?
> - are there gapps already installed? you say yes
> ...

Click to collapse



I've opened the recovery menu and i found that in my phone a CWM recevery it's installed in. Now how could I install the firmware 1.3 on the cwm recovery? is it a version of it? i've tried to install form recovery the file update.zip of the firmware 1.3 but it didn't changed anything on the phone...I've always the 1.22 version of the rom. And the other problem it's that the cwm recovery is in chinese language so I couldn't understand wich option choose from recovery menu...anyone could help me to solve this problem?


----------



## mirceat (Mar 28, 2014)

You should get rid of Chinese stuff, you can get into trouble choosing wrong options.
See this post on another thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=51417663&postcount=66
Download and try to install RecoveryInstaller.apk on your phone and then launch the app. I haven't tried it, but the poster yes. I'm assuming it offers you 3 options - root (maybe unroot as well), flash stock recovery and flash MIUI English recovery. 
Try to flash MIUI English recovery from there.
Then I'd recommend you to download the modded ROM v1.30 I'm using too:
http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-8841312-1-1.html - the original post
http://pan.baidu.com/share/init?shareid=430942396&uk=36222897  download link, enter password by download: y16x
Flash it from the new recovery. There will be some Chinese bloatware, uninstall them.
Good luck.


----------



## drgonzo84 (Mar 28, 2014)

mirceat said:


> You should get rid of Chinese stuff, you can get into trouble choosing wrong options.
> See this post on another thread
> Download and try to install RecoveryInstaller.apk on your phone and then launch the app. I haven't tried it, but the poster yes. I'm assuming it offers you 3 options - root (maybe unroot as well), flash stock recovery and flash MIUI English recovery.
> Try to flash MIUI English recovery from there.
> ...

Click to collapse



But after I'll do that I'll have also italian language?


----------



## mirceat (Mar 28, 2014)

sorry, just English and Chinese
you should look maybe on the retailer sites for a multilanguage ROM
maybe this one http://forum.etbuying.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4005&sid=4672c06aaa5b445847734e351317f6c5


----------



## drgonzo84 (Mar 28, 2014)

mirceat said:


> You should get rid of Chinese stuff, you can get into trouble choosing wrong options.
> See this post on another thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=51417663&postcount=66
> Download and try to install RecoveryInstaller.apk on your phone and then launch the app. I haven't tried it, but the poster yes. I'm assuming it offers you 3 options - root (maybe unroot as well), flash stock recovery and flash MIUI English recovery.
> Try to flash MIUI English recovery from there.
> ...

Click to collapse





mirceat said:


> sorry, just English and Chinese
> you should look maybe on the retailer sites for a multilanguage ROM

Click to collapse



this is only for z5s mini

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 PM ----------




drgonzo84 said:


> this is only for z5s mini

Click to collapse



I'll risk to brick the phone if I'll use this recovery! isn't for z5s normal!


----------



## mirceat (Mar 28, 2014)

sure, never flash a ROM for mini on your Z5S
where do you know this is for mini? I mean http://forum.etbuying.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4005&sid=4672c06aaa5b445847734e351317f6c5
It looks to me this is for Z5S.
There are posts called "Nubia Z5S mini Multi-language firmware", those are for mini.
If you mean the recovery, read carefully last posts on this page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2622645&page=7, can't say more.


----------



## drgonzo84 (Mar 28, 2014)

mirceat said:


> sorry, just English and Chinese
> you should look maybe on the retailer sites for a multilanguage ROM
> maybe this one http://forum.etbuying.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4005&sid=4672c06aaa5b445847734e351317f6c5

Click to collapse



this is the retailer that sell me the phone...I'll try to ask him how to do!

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------

I've downloaded and installed this file 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...3&postcount=66

you gave me some posts ago and when i'll open the app it's written "for nubia z5s mini only,or it will brick the device" and then there are the three options "install cwm recovery" "install stock recovery" "reboot to recovery"

so I think it's for the mini version...

I'm talking about the recovery installer

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:19 PM ----------




mirceat said:


> sure, never flash a ROM for mini on your Z5S
> where do you know this is for mini? I mean http://forum.etbuying.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4005&sid=4672c06aaa5b445847734e351317f6c5
> It looks to me this is for Z5S.
> There are posts called "Nubia Z5S mini Multi-language firmware", those are for mini.
> If you mean the recovery, read carefully last posts on this page http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2622645&page=7, can't say more.

Click to collapse



so the recovery could work also on the z5s normal?!?! sorry but I'm not so good understanding english language 

---------- Post added at 05:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




drgonzo84 said:


> this is the retailer that sell me the phone...I'll try to ask him how to do!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried to tap "install stock recovery" and the phone said me "only for z5s mini!" so it doesn't works for normal


----------



## mirceat (Mar 28, 2014)

1. I've installed RecoveryInstaller.apk on my phone and it really says it is for Z5S mini. Weird, the original poster says it has found it on his Z5S phone and he had used it wihout issues. Maybe this apk is really compatible to Z5S, but don't risk uselessly.
2. Try to flash MIUI English recovery from this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50965141&postcount=138.
You need the ADB drivers for Z5S and make sure USB debugging is enabled on your device.
Connect your device to PC, start Z5S_MIUI_recovery.exe, press 1, then Enter and wait until the DOS windows closes itself.


----------



## drgonzo84 (Mar 28, 2014)

mirceat said:


> 1. I've installed RecoveryInstaller.apk on my phone and it really says it is for Z5S mini. Weird, the original poster says it has found it on his Z5S phone and he had used it wihout issues. Maybe this apk is really compatible to Z5S, but don't risk uselessly.
> 2. Try to flash MIUI English recovery from this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50965141&postcount=138.
> You need the ADB drivers for Z5S and make sure USB debugging is enabled on your device.
> Connect your device to PC, start Z5S_MIUI_recovery.exe, press 1, then Enter and wait until the DOS windows closes itself.

Click to collapse



and after i'll do that I could install the 1.3 firmware? it seems it is also a cwm recovery, not the stock one.....thank you


----------



## mirceat (Mar 28, 2014)

Flash the MIUI recovery and then you can flash any custom ROM, take for instance that multilanguage ROM from etbuying.com.
Enter into recovery mode, wipe data/factory reset and then install zip. Read more details about flashing ROMs, if you need.


----------



## drgonzo84 (Mar 28, 2014)

mirceat said:


> Flash the MIUI recovery and then you can flash any custom ROM, take for instance that multilanguage ROM from etbuying.com.
> Enter into recovery mode, wipe data/factory reset and then install zip. Read more details about flashing ROMs, if you need.

Click to collapse



thank you so much! you're fantastic! I'm trying to install nubia driver but I've installed the first part of driver and its autorun with no problem, the second part of the driver said me that the autorun.exe file its broken and doesn't let me start the second autorun file


----------



## mirceat (Mar 28, 2014)

driver.part1.rar and driver.part2.rar are a single archive actually.
I had to split the archive in 2 files because I'm not allowed to upload archives larger than 8MB.
Therefore you have to unpack just driver.part1.rar and you'll get 3 files
autorun.exe
autorun.ico
autorun.inf
That's all.
I don't know what is your second autorun.exe. 
Maybe the driver is already installed and you can start flashing the recovery.


----------



## drgonzo84 (Mar 28, 2014)

mirceat said:


> Flash the MIUI recovery and then you can flash any custom ROM, take for instance that multilanguage ROM from etbuying.com.
> Enter into recovery mode, wipe data/factory reset and then install zip. Read more details about flashing ROMs, if you need.

Click to collapse



I've done this things with miui recovery (open recovery, press 1, after press enter and after enter) but the phone doesn't seem that have changed something...debug usb is activated...but the phone doesn't reboot or also...do i've done the right things?!


----------



## mirceat (Mar 29, 2014)

do you can reboot into recovery?
do you see the same Chinese menu in recovery or is there an English menu?
these can tell if you really succeeded or not

Sent from my ZTE Nubia Z5S


----------



## IceTea7 (Mar 30, 2014)

Can someone tell me how to enable the pulsating Homebutton for WhatsApp? Because it only pulsate when I have missed a call or have received an SMS but not when I have received a WhatsApp message or an Email. 
And there is an issue with WhatsApp, too. I think it was mentioned in this thread before. If I have closed WhatsApp in the Taskmanager it doesn't start automatically like on other phones and this is why I only receive messages when I click on the WhatsApp icon and start the App. Can someone please help me. Is it fixed in a newer Rom? I'm still on stock rom.


----------



## phoinixtk (Mar 30, 2014)

yeah same problem here...
i only get the notifications when i open the app...
same goes for go weather widget, fb and so on...


well the pre-installed task killer does this... it doesnt let the apps running in the backroun... but how do i remove it? or put exceptions?


----------



## defcomg (Mar 30, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> yeah same problem here...
> i only get the notifications when i open the app...
> same goes for go weather widget, fb and so on...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



drag it down/pull down you will see a padlock icon when you kill all apps it should remain active . about the breathing light I had a look at it it's hard coded to check SMS MMS and Calls it uses the content://sms to query the SMS count it requests an int  then runs through this if statement if(oldsms < requested int) it sets mMissMsg Boolean to true the it starts to pulsate . three possible solutions write an exposed module to pulsate for all or specific events or modify the nubia.jar framework or modify whatsapp to invoke the pulsating light directly via this method BreathinglightManager.setBreatheLight(8,true); to enable and 8,false to disable


----------



## phoinixtk (Mar 30, 2014)

defcomg said:


> drag it down/pull down you will see a padlock icon when you kill all apps it should remain active .

Click to collapse




yeap that did the trick.. thnx


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## IceTea7 (Mar 30, 2014)

defcomg said:


> drag it down/pull down you will see a padlock icon when you kill all apps it should remain active .

Click to collapse



Sorry, but I don't understand what I have to do. What do I have to pull down?


----------



## phoinixtk (Mar 30, 2014)

IceTea7 said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand what I have to do. What do I have to pull down?

Click to collapse



when you press the main button for a long time you can see you open apps...
if you pull them up they close... if you pull them down they lock so that task killer wont close them by clicking...


----------



## IceTea7 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you very much. Now I got it. It is the first time that I see that the app doesn't close.


----------



## kianoush_jooon (Mar 31, 2014)

IceTea7 said:


> Thank you very much. Now I got it. It is the first time that I see that the app doesn't close.

Click to collapse



hi
plz help 
I have nubia z5s & it crashed
my rom could not be load even the logo not shown
& it just go into the recovery...
the problem is it has no any external memory card & I have no nothing in sd card to flash...!!!
is there any programm like flash tool to flash the stock rom in my PC?
plz help i'm realy depressed...


----------



## phoinixtk (Mar 31, 2014)

try holding vol up, vol down and power button for like 20 seconds... while the phone is connected on to your computer...

eventually your computer will recognize like 10 new hard drives...  only one of them is the corect one (you will findthe right one because the others have like 0 gb)


it worked for me


----------



## mirceat (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm assuming your phone still has the stock recovery.
First step would be to flash a custom recovery allowing you to mount the SDCard through USB, then copy an appropriate ROM on it and flash it from recovery.
Look for instance to this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=50965141&postcount=138 and notice there is a mirror for needed stuff on a Google drive mirror http://goo.gl/PjAtxM
1 Download and install on a PC the ADB driver for Nubia Z5S
2 Download and run MIUI English recovery on your PC with the device connected to it - enter 1 when prompted, then Enter
3 Reboot into recovery - run the above script and enter 2
4 In recovery mode go to advanced/mount USB storage
5 Copy your ROM to SDCard
6 Flash the ROM from recovery
This is the short story, better double check when in doubt.
There is a modded rooted ROM v1.30 on the above Google drive mirror, in case you don't have any handy.
Later edit - this will work only if the phone has USB debugging enabled.

---------- Post added at 03:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




phoinixtk said:


> try holding vol up, vol down and power button for like 20 seconds... while the phone is connected on to your computer...
> 
> eventually your computer will recognize like 10 new hard drives...  only one of them is the corect one (you will findthe right one because the others have like 0 gb)
> it worked for me

Click to collapse



This means to enter into qhsusb_bulk mode.
Phone must be powered off, USB debugging off.
See details here http://bbs.nubia.cn/thread-130426-1-1.html, read using Google translate, when needed.
When you really still have stock recovery, copy to your device and flash the stock ROM from www.nubia.cn/article/57.html#con, then try to flash the custom recovery from above.


----------



## defcomg (Apr 1, 2014)

anyone have a download link for this http://translate.googleusercontent....bile=2&usg=ALkJrhgWWEW3hseMWPoj4eFCrMrlYUSntw it apparently improves battery life I really need an improvement in this department I think after updating to v1.30 my battery drains like 10% every 30min while web browsing.

Also something weird I flashed miui recovery cwm did back up but when I tried booting into it yesterday it booted into stock nubia recovery weird..


----------



## mirceat (Apr 2, 2014)

defcomg said:


> anyone have a download link for this http://translate.googleusercontent....bile=2&usg=ALkJrhgWWEW3hseMWPoj4eFCrMrlYUSntw it apparently improves battery life I really need an improvement in this department I think after updating to v1.30 my battery drains like 10% every 30min while web browsing.
> 
> Also something weird I flashed miui recovery cwm did back up but when I tried booting into it yesterday it booted into stock nubia recovery weird..

Click to collapse



same ROM http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-8851311-1-1.html
http://pan.baidu.com/s/1eQFu7BG 
download password e9cx


----------



## vanaj (Apr 3, 2014)

*E: cant mount /sdcard*



mirceat said:


> There is a MIUI English recovery based on CWM 6.0.3.7, it might work with any custom Nubia Z5S ROM based on Android 4.2, but not sure about stock ROMs.
> Original post: http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-8783327-1-1.html
> Direct download: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1kT7HJrp
> Google drive mirror http://goo.gl/El8qSh
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello.
After flashing to this recovery I am not able to install anything from my sdcard, beause it reports error (E: can't mount /sdcard).  I also try to mount USB storage from Mounts and Storage Menu, but  when I select it I got there only one option - Unmount.
Can anyone advise what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## mirceat (Apr 3, 2014)

vanaj said:


> Hello.
> After flashing to this recovery I am not able to install anything from my sdcard, beause it reports error (E: can't mount /sdcard).  I also try to mount USB storage from Mounts and Storage Menu, but  when I select it I got there only one option - Unmount.
> Can anyone advise what I'm doing wrong?

Click to collapse



I've used this recovery to flash 2 zip ROM files and some other zip packages, like gapps. Haven't used USB storage mounting and can't try it right now.
Is your phone rooted? No idea what else can be wrong.


----------



## mirceat (Apr 3, 2014)

Weird, there are a lot of topics on "can't mount /sdcard", searching like this http://www.google.com/search?q=cwm+"can't+mount+/sdcard"
Might be your ROM not compatible to this recovery?


----------



## vanaj (Apr 4, 2014)

*flash CWM recovery to stock ROM v1.30*

Thank you for your advice, I have to check it all.  I use stock ROM, which was self updated (via OTA) to V.130.  After that I root it and flash recovery - from  stock english version to MIUI CWM v6.0.3.7.    I think the reason of my problem is that recovery was flashed on stock ROM v1.30. Today I will try to flash stock recovery back and then  flash some previous version of stock ROM  (maybe NX503A_signed_032714_224028). Then I will (re)root and flash CWM recovery again. I hope that I succeed.


----------



## TweetyPeety (Apr 5, 2014)

still no solution for 911 ERROR in Play Store. This is really bugginy me. How could you sell it later to somebody else and tell him. Yeah this phone works fine but you can't download any Game that is bigger than 50MB. Nobody would buy it.


----------



## vanaj (Apr 5, 2014)

*problem "E: can't mount /sdcard" with MIUI CWM v6.0.3.7 on stock ROM v1.30 - RESOLVED*



mirceat said:


> Weird, there are a lot of topics on "can't mount /sdcard", searching like this ..
> Might be your ROM not compatible to this recovery?

Click to collapse



Problem was in the format type of "Internal Storage" partition, (mapped as SDcard) - it was in extended FAT 16, but should be in FAT32.  After re-formating it to FAT32 the CWM recovery begun work properly.


----------



## defcomg (Apr 6, 2014)

TweetyPeety said:


> still no solution for 911 ERROR in Play Store. This is really bugginy me. How could you sell it later to somebody else and tell him. Yeah this phone works fine but you can't download any Game that is bigger than 50MB. Nobody would buy it.

Click to collapse



try this https://play.google.com/store/apps/...m=organic&utm_term=/cache/+download+cache+dir

I decompiled downloadorovider.apk it requests DownloadCacheDir and the path is /cache for some reason on the z5s does not seem to be mounted correctly or some permission issue going on so can't check the actual size anyway the above app should move download cache2sd have not tested it as I'm not near WiFi hotspot to download a file over 50mb . second option to try forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1786497 symlinking download provider  app data cache folder to sd

perhaps

rm -r /data/data/com.android.providers.downloads/cache
mkdir /sdcard/cache/download
ln -s /sdcard/cache/download /data/data/com.android.providers.downloads/cache

run above in shell/terminal


----------



## TweetyPeety (Apr 6, 2014)

first of all thanks, the first one who has a plan. 

tried it in Terminal, worked fine on sdcard/cache/download there is a new File create but if I download Death Trigger 2 (415MB) still 911 Error, also rebootet. Tried also the "marketfix" App, which someone done specially for it, the same, Death Trigger 2 gives the same 911 Error. The worst is that under sdcard/android/obb the system creates all the time files for the whole App, so if you do it for example with Fifa 2014, which has 1.2GB, 5 times, you will get 5 times a 1.2GB file and your space is full. So guys if you have this problem and wondering why your space is going down, delete the obb folder after you got a 911 Error. 

so still the same, nobody a solution, or does the trick with the cache works for somebody ???


----------



## defcomg (Apr 6, 2014)

TweetyPeety said:


> first of all thanks, the first one who has a plan.
> 
> tried it in Terminal, worked fine on sdcard/cache/download there is a new File create but if I download Death Trigger 2 (415MB) still 911 Error, also rebootet. Tried also the "marketfix" App, which someone done specially for it, the same, Death Trigger 2 gives the same 911 Error. The worst is that under sdcard/android/obb the system creates all the time files for the whole App, so if you do it for example with Fifa 2014, which has 1.2GB, 5 times, you will get 5 times a 1.2GB file and your space is full. So guys if you have this problem and wondering why your space is going down, delete the obb folder after you got a 911 Error.
> 
> so still the same, nobody a solution, or does the trick with the cache works for somebody ???

Click to collapse



damn I thought that would work. I see this http://appslova.com/android-fix-google-play-error-911/ it apparently works for error 911. as far as I see the only other thing involved is downloadsprovider.apk perhaps there's something about a non CTS version of 4.2.2 used by zte for the z5s so we could try replacing these files http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1162565 in system/app with the ones from the lg g2 4.2.2 ROM however it may cause package manager to throw signature verification error in that case we would need to either deodex and resign the entire ROM with the new packages or deodex and modify services jar to disable signature verification http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1639439 just do a cwm before in case of a bootloop

---------- Post added at 06:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 AM ----------

forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2614682


----------



## TweetyPeety (Apr 6, 2014)

really, what a ****ty phone. ZTE could have made such a good phone but if you have to do so many thing to get it only work this is bull****. Will throw it away


----------



## jasonx3 (Apr 6, 2014)

TweetyPeety said:


> really, what a ****ty phone. ZTE could have made such a good phone but if you have to do so many thing to get it only work this is bull****. Will throw it away

Click to collapse



phone was intended for china only. ZTE never meant to use it outside of china or play store.why are you crying about it? you bought it knowing there will be zero support for international users.


----------



## usr3010 (Apr 6, 2014)

*...*

.....


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## TweetyPeety (Apr 7, 2014)

there are China Phones that work normal, I am not crying, but I got already maybe 15 China Phones, testing it for a Website and 70% of them worked without any big help, the rest needed a little help, but never got so many problems with one like the ZTE Nubia Z5S. Therefore, I know it is for China only and there is no support, but so big problems I never got with a Smartphone and I developed a couple of Roms and know what I am doing. Finally I got it to work, not the 911 problem, but the phone. Still some small problem, but there will be in my review and about the question "ZTE Nubia Z5S a good choice" I can say NO, NO, NO, don't buy it if you live in Europe or are not really familiar with Android, and even than, NO


----------



## mirceat (Apr 7, 2014)

Right, Nubia Z5S might be a good choice for China, but not for the rest of the world.
There are lot of complaints on Chinese forums as well, therefore ZTE has a problem even on its target market.


----------



## nickutd (Apr 7, 2014)

TweetyPeety said:


> there are China Phones that work normal, I am not crying, but I got already maybe 15 China Phones, testing it for a Website and 70% of them worked without any big help, the rest needed a little help, but never got so many problems with one like the ZTE Nubia Z5S. Therefore, I know it is for China only and there is no support, but so big problems I never got with a Smartphone and I developed a couple of Roms and know what I am doing. Finally I got it to work, not the 911 problem, but the phone. Still some small problem, but there will be in my review and about the question "ZTE Nubia Z5S a good choice" I can say NO, NO, NO, don't buy it if you live in Europe or are not really familiar with Android, and even than, NO

Click to collapse



hey tweety I'm still on your rom on my old defy (my backup phone) so please do something for this Nubia Z5S.

about this Nubia Z5S
I'm not a game player so 911 problem is not so important for me.
I can say that wifi is not so good and that battery drain could be better...but camera is far better than any other china phone on this range of price.
I'm a china phone user since a couple of year and I expected more from a "snapdragon" phone.

The most serious issues 
audio during phone calls (too metallic) 
battery consumption with 3g enabled 
wifi signal strength

Ideal phone: if TCL will do something for his above average camera on Idol X+ i will be a TCL user next year

I read something on 4pda forum about 2 new kernel. (i'm a new user so I can't post link)
Did anyone try that?


----------



## mirceat (Apr 7, 2014)

Sure, Nubia Z5S has some nice specs and features, but international support is missing and the common user can't rely on random updates from Chinese or Russian forums. 
Chinese users brick their phones, there are reported bricked phones even here on xda.
Enthusiasts like us could try Nubia Z5S on their risk, but the rest should stay away, at least for now.


----------



## chrismast (Apr 7, 2014)

I got the Z5S now rooted with custom recovery and the rom linked in the how-to (solved the mount problem by format sd in fat32). Is anyone aware of any as-close-as stock roms or how to get Playstore fully working (is it even possible?)?. Its my first Chinese phone that I root for a friend (got experience in rooting etc with other phones though.). Thanks for any hint.


----------



## mirceat (Apr 7, 2014)

Switch to the stock launcher and you're done, I guess. 
Or choose a ROM from this list:
http://bbs.anzhi.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=1237&filter=typeid&typeid=14029
You have flashed a ROM based on v1.30, look to specific instructions if you want to downgrade to a ROM based on v1.25 or v1.22.
Playstore is not yet fully working, see the above error 911 comments.


----------



## chrismast (Apr 7, 2014)

mirceat said:


> Switch to the stock launcher and you're done, I guess.
> Or choose a ROM from this list:
> http://bbs.anzhi.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=1237&filter=typeid&typeid=14029
> You have flashed a ROM based on v1.30, look to specific instructions if you want to downgrade to a ROM based on v1.25 or v1.22.
> Playstore is not yet fully working, see the above error 911 comments.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I will have a further look into the link by tomorrow. Regarding playstore I understood that the 911 error only affects big sized apps and smaller once would work? What would be the advantage of downgrading to 1.25 or 1.22?

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## unknown12 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes is a good choice, almost the same specs with g2


----------



## mirceat (Apr 7, 2014)

chrismast said:


> Thanks, I will have a further look into the link by tomorrow. Regarding playstore I understood that the 911 error only affects big sized apps and smaller once would work? What would be the advantage of downgrading to 1.25 or 1.22?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013)

Click to collapse



It looks like affected apps have to download files >=50MB, meaning apk, obb or whatever. No problems for smaller apps.
I don't see advantages on ROM downgrading, but it can happen you choose a ROM based on earlier version. Read carefully the ROM description you want to flash.
Excerpt from http://www.nubia.cn/article/57.html#con using Google translate:
_Due to the large support exfat easy to store, if you upgrade to the 1.30 version, do not paint the back V1.16 or V1.22 version, if you brush back from the 1.30 version V1.16 or V1. 22 version, will cause your phone memory data loss._

v1.25 might be affected as well, it hasn't been officially released, therefore hasn't been mentioned above.


----------



## defcomg (Apr 7, 2014)

mirceat said:


> It looks like affected apps have to download files >=50MB, meaning apk, obb or whatever. No problems for smaller apps.
> I don't see advantages on ROM downgrading, but it can happen you choose a ROM based on earlier version. Read carefully the ROM description you want to flash.
> Excerpt from http://www.nubia.cn/article/57.html#con using Google translate:
> _Due to the large support exfat easy to store, if you upgrade to the 1.30 version, do not paint the back V1.16 or V1.22 version, if you brush back from the 1.30 version V1.16 or V1. 22 version, will cause your phone memory data loss._
> ...

Click to collapse



been looking through commits on omapzoom and android.googlesource.com  http://omapzoom.org/?p=platform/pac...git;a=history;f=src;hb=idea133-weekly-release does the playstore error affect stock based rom if not then it could be downloadprovider.apk


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 7, 2014)

This PlayStore error occures on stock rom.


----------



## robgee789 (Apr 7, 2014)

Can someone with the playstore 911 error please install titanium back up and take a screen shot of the main screen please it might be a memory issue

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## nickutd (Apr 8, 2014)

robgee789 said:


> Can someone with the playstore 911 error please install titanium back up and take a screen shot of the main screen please it might be a memory issue
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can't post picture and I can't post link...but i can write 

my titanium main screen:

system rom: 1.27 gb (488 MB free)
internal: 2.64 gb (1.46 gb  free)
media: 25.9 gb (14 gb free)


----------



## robgee789 (Apr 8, 2014)

Cheers mate its definitely not a memory issue then, have you tried clearing the cache on the playstore, Google services framework and google play services then reboot to see if that helps, also what do you use to the playstore working did you flash it from recovery? 
Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## nickutd (Apr 8, 2014)

robgee789 said:


> Cheers mate its definitely not a memory issue then, have you tried clearing the cache on the playstore, Google services framework and google play services then reboot to see if that helps, also what do you use to the playstore working did you flash it from recovery?
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I simply install gapps from recovery and playstore was there.

after clearing cache notihing change...911 error


----------



## robgee789 (Apr 8, 2014)

nickutd said:


> I simply install gapps from recovery and playstore was there.

Click to collapse



it might be a dodgy version of gapps mate try these i got them straight from the paranoid android page there for 4.2.2
http://goo.im/devs/paranoidandroid/roms/gapps/pa_gapps-stock-4.4.2-20140405-signed.zip


----------



## TweetyPeety (Apr 8, 2014)

robgee789 do you have a Z5S because everybody got this 911 ERROR with the Z5S and the Play Store, and I think we all tried to clean the cache of the Play Store. If you have a Z5S and Stock Rom, 1.25 or 1.30 and can download in the Play Store an App that is bigger than 50MB, for example Death Trigger 2 (450MB) or Fifa 2014 (1.2GB) than you get an medal. It isn't about Gapps or Play Store to be there, it is about the Error 911.


----------



## robgee789 (Apr 8, 2014)

i dont have the phone mate i was thining about it but i got the thc one instead but i was just trying to offer some help


----------



## TweetyPeety (Apr 8, 2014)

no worries, but we tried a lot, this bug is so anyoing and making this phone not worth the buy. Tell somebody you could get a nice phone, top hardware, but you can install only games that are less than 50MB big, so Angry Birds and Co. Than you could also buy a low hardware phone.


----------



## defcomg (Apr 8, 2014)

TweetyPeety said:


> robgee789 do you have a Z5S because everybody got this 911 ERROR with the Z5S and the Play Store, and I think we all tried to clean the cache of the Play Store. If you have a Z5S and Stock Rom, 1.25 or 1.30 and can download in the Play Store an App that is bigger than 50MB, for example Death Trigger 2 (450MB) or Fifa 2014 (1.2GB) than you get an medal. It isn't about Gapps or Play Store to be there, it is about the Error 911.

Click to collapse



I decompiled playstore  apk in the obb smali file it calls getexternalstorage since the z5s has no external storage it should fallback to /storage/sdcard0/ maybe something goes here also the cache dir is inaccessible from shell / rootexplorer but I read its a 4.2.2 thing. out of curiosity does error 911 occur when downloading over 3g/HSDPA connection? 
@tweety try Logcat the error run a log cat app try download a game over 50mb then post the logcat here

Alternative to Play store app
Chrome Extension
https://lekensteyn.nl/apk-downloader/
Amazon Store


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## TweetyPeety (Apr 8, 2014)

i heart also it can sometimtes not apply if you download over 3G, but downloading Fifa 2014 with 1.2GB or NFS Mostwanted with 2GB over my 3G beats my contract


----------



## TweetyPeety (Apr 9, 2014)

i will try logcat, have to figure it out how it was again. But trying it now with the APK Download, yeah this is maybe a possibility. Don't know if I also can download payed Apps, but I will try.


----------



## xiaolong84 (Apr 9, 2014)

With 3g i get the same problem, but the problem is only with playstore, (wifi and 3g ) , with alternative markets all is fine, some weeks ago, with a old market version i tried download of file over 50mb and it worked, ( maybe it was market 3.3.x version,i don't remember it, with last version i get the 911 error)

Inviato dal mio NX503A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Banutu (Apr 9, 2014)

always be cautious with these brands, notice 4.2.2, will probably be stuck to that version for good, they barely bring update of any sort or software support if none, too good to be true deals will always come with compromises, I had a device by the name GoClever Insignia 5, if you check the price tag and the specifications you would think its a safe bet but only after you use it you realize the difference from a no-name brand and a brand who's known in the entire world.


----------



## defcomg (Apr 9, 2014)

Banutu said:


> always be cautious with these brands, notice 4.2.2, will probably be stuck to that version for good, they barely bring update of any sort or software support if none, too good to be true deals will always come with compromises, I had a device by the name GoClever Insignia 5, if you check the price tag and the specifications you would think its a safe bet but only after you use it you realize the difference from a no-name brand and a brand who's known in the entire world.

Click to collapse



Alright but zte is a known brand it's no 4 in amongst all the other handset brands they may not update os version but atleast they give incremental updates for fixes such as camera slim port etc unlike other brands. I'd like 4.3+ for TRIM support and Gles3.0 but so far 4.2.2 is perfectly fine for now even with 4.2.2 it's way smoother than my friends s4 with 4.4

There's a lot of dev related activity on the Chinese forums I wanna register because most if the content such as links are hidden that sucks that is the only thing that bugs me lol.


----------



## TweetyPeety (Apr 10, 2014)

me too, all the get the latest Android 4.4 is a must have. BULL****, what is so better with 4.4. Take the HTC One or S4, they got 4.4 and nothing changed, no new feature, maybe 0.0001 seconds faster, nothing else. Users want all the time the newest Android and if they getting it they even can't tell the difference.


----------



## nickutd (Apr 10, 2014)

there's a new camera apk from nubia 1.0.30. did anyone try it? what's new?

i'm on nubia clear ui 1.5 (meizu style) from anzhi forum and it's a good rom. it's faster than 1.30 stock and has less battery drain.
There's a 1.51 version with 1.25 baseband insted of 1.30 baseband...i will try it and tell you why they put an older baseband!


----------



## defcomg (Apr 10, 2014)

nickutd said:


> there's a new camera apk from nubia 1.0.30. did anyone try it? what's new?
> 
> i'm on nubia clear ui 1.5 (meizu style) from anzhi forum and it's a good rom. it's faster than 1.30 stock and has less battery drain.
> There's a 1.51 version with 1.25 baseband insted of 1.30 baseband...i will try it and tell you why they put an older baseband!

Click to collapse



the standalone nubia camera app is a bit different than stock nubia camera it has a lot of things taken out well options such as zsl are not coded into it what I'd like is to get my hands on the x6 camera app well entire system dump. didn't someone in the previous post mention that downgrading from 1.30 will cause the sdcard to get corrupted or is ClearUi 1.5 based on 1.30 if so could you post a non baidu link that site's downloads are slower than dial up lol


----------



## nickutd (Apr 10, 2014)

defcomg said:


> the standalone nubia camera app is a bit different than stock nubia camera it has a lot of things taken out well options such as zsl are not coded into it what I'd like is to get my hands on the x6 camera app well entire system dump. didn't someone in the previous post mention that downgrading from 1.30 will cause the sdcard to get corrupted or is ClearUi 1.5 based on 1.30 if so could you post a non baidu link that site's downloads are slower than dial up lol

Click to collapse



it's based on 1.30 but has 1.25 baseband (this is what i understand from google translation...so it could be not true:laugh
to overcame the baidu slow download i use flashget 3.7 (it works with firefox)


----------



## drgonzo84 (Apr 10, 2014)

mirceat said:


> sorry, just English and Chinese
> you should look maybe on the retailer sites for a multilanguage ROM
> maybe this one http://forum.etbuying.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4005&sid=4672c06aaa5b445847734e351317f6c5

Click to collapse



I've downloaded this ROM but after I've wipe all data factory in the sd card the recovery does not recognize this file zip (and now it's not again downloadable from the site). I've a problem, the browsers of the phone do not open sites such as bit.ly/etc. , do you have a solution for this problem?! I thought changing the rom to the multilanguage i could resolve the problem but I can't install this rom cause the recovery couldn't file this file on the phone( i've tried lot of times!)


----------



## defcomg (Apr 10, 2014)

Guys I've gone over 50mb on play store do this open app manager look for play store click uninstall updates then delete it from /system/app then install the latest com.vending. apk wipe playstore services cache the viola it should download 

Sent from my NX503A using xda app-developers app


----------



## defcomg (Apr 10, 2014)

You can copy com.vending.apk from /data/app/ before clearing updates

Sent from my NX503A using xda app-developers app


----------



## mirceat (Apr 11, 2014)

drgonzo84 said:


> I've downloaded this ROM but after I've wipe all data factory in the sd card the recovery does not recognize this file zip (and now it's not again downloadable from the site). I've a problem, the browsers of the phone do not open sites such as bit.ly/etc. , do you have a solution for this problem?! I thought changing the rom to the multilanguage i could resolve the problem but I can't install this rom cause the recovery couldn't file this file on the phone( i've tried lot of times!)

Click to collapse



Eternal Team withdrew that ROM apparently and there is a new multilanguage ROM http://forum.etbuying.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4009&sid=b420ee39337300b7605a851a2ccd29bb, maybe this would work.
No idea about the bit.ly/etc links issue.


----------



## tivac (Apr 11, 2014)

drgonzo84 said:


> I've downloaded this ROM but after I've wipe all data factory in the sd card the recovery does not recognize this file zip (and now it's not again downloadable from the site). I've a problem, the browsers of the phone do not open sites such as bit.ly/etc. , do you have a solution for this problem?! I thought changing the rom to the multilanguage i could resolve the problem but I can't install this rom cause the recovery couldn't file this file on the phone( i've tried lot of times!)

Click to collapse



as i remember that zip file was encrypted


----------



## me1mon (Apr 11, 2014)

I'm sorry but I need help with this ASAP

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2713702


----------



## TweetyPeety (Apr 12, 2014)

I got over 50MB everytime, nothing to do with the latest Version of App Store, got it already in the first time. It crahes in the last % not when you are downloading. I downloaded Fifa with 1.2 GB and got to the latest % and than 911 errors comes. 

I don't care anymore, don't play anywhere, but I can't recommend the phone for any european customer who wants to play bigger games.

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:15 AM ----------




me1mon said:


> I'm sorry but I need help with this ASAP
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2713702

Click to collapse



Have a look in about phone on what Version this Multi Rom is based. I think on 1.25, think got it already on my Z5s. Was good, but 1.25 got some bigger bugs that are gone with 1.30.


----------



## defcomg (Apr 12, 2014)

@mirceat do you have a link for this http:// translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=3&nv=1&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.tdbeta.cn/forum.php%3Fmod%3Dviewthread%26tid%3D131315%26extra%3D%26page%3D1%26mobile%3D2&usg=ALkJrhjjSj2fKxOVSOhRcv-Hyu6tLHoP4A /  http://www.tdbeta.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=&extra=&page=1&mobile=2 do you know if it's based on 1.30


----------



## mirceat (Apr 13, 2014)

The link is not usable, but have been able to find the thread http://www.tdbeta.cn/thread-131315-1-1.html, hope I'm right.
Did a search on Google using the ROM title: 第三方省电内核优化官方ROM V10c发布 , short link http://goo.gl/Jn1ky5
It reveals the previous V10b version mirrored on MIUI forum http://www.miui.com/thread-1699766-1-1.html
Download: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1kT7IUZ9    download password: hzrr
Can't find a mirror for the V10c version, I'm not registered on tdbeta, sorry.

On the second question, this ROM looks to be based on stock V1.30, according to this note:
*8. perfect support official ROM exfat file system that supports files over 4G *

Don't try this ROM on your Z5Sn device according to the first 2 lines:
_*PS: only applicable with Z5s 16GB 
NA Z5sn and Z5s 32GB 
*_


----------



## drgonzo84 (Apr 16, 2014)

which one is the best ROM in this moment for z5s? Is there a miui version stable with no bug? or some elses rom?

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




mirceat said:


> The link is not usable, but have been able to find the thread http://www.tdbeta.cn/thread-131315-1-1.html, hope I'm right.
> Did a search on Google using the ROM title: 第三方省电内核优化官方ROM V10c发布 , short link http://goo.gl/Jn1ky5
> It reveals the previous V10b version mirrored on MIUI forum http://www.miui.com/thread-1699766-1-1.html
> Download: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1kT7IUZ9    download password: hzrr
> ...

Click to collapse



is this rom a miui for z5s? does it works without bugs?


----------



## mirceat (Apr 17, 2014)

drgonzo84 said:


> which one is the best ROM in this moment for z5s? Is there a miui version stable with no bug? or some elses rom?
> ---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------
> 
> is this rom a miui for z5s? does it works without bugs?

Click to collapse



this is a rom released by TDBeta team, you should read the thread posts to figure out about bugs. sorry, can't say what would be the  best rom for now.


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## drgonzo84 (Apr 17, 2014)

mirceat said:


> Eternal Team withdrew that ROM apparently and there is a new multilanguage ROM http://forum.etbuying.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4009&sid=b420ee39337300b7605a851a2ccd29bb, maybe this would work.
> No idea about the bit.ly/etc links issue.

Click to collapse



[there's a problem...the downloaded file is a .rar archive...while I try to open the zip file inside the archive and extract it into my pc folder they ask me a password that I don't have...how can i install this rom? while I try to install the rom from zip file in sdcard the archive .rar of the rom doesn't appears! HELP ME]

password found...is ET


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello,
can somebody tell me a solution how to let the home button pulse/light up on every notification (whatsapp, tapatalk,.. and not only at missed calls or sms/mms).


----------



## the_marox (Apr 18, 2014)

*update*

It seems that 23rd april the nubia UI 2.0 come out for the phones


----------



## marquez864 (Apr 18, 2014)

*hello*

anyone know how to create a file called "sahara.xml" is a file that calls me a program to unbrickear


----------



## defcomg (Apr 20, 2014)

*1x1 subsampling*

Guys I managed to get 4:2:2 chroma subsampling the JPEG produced are much better in quality also larger to enable this open up the terminal/shell

run

```
su
setprop persist.camera.snap.format 1
```

edit 
can also add it to the bottom of build.prop save and reboot

persist.camera.snap.format=1

it does make images seem a bit richer in color but there is downside to it, HDR is disabled when 4:2:2 subsampling is used 

Modded Nubia Cam 1.2.6 to test HDR Video and it works will post apk sometime this week


----------



## the_marox (Apr 20, 2014)

defcomg said:


> Guys I managed to get 4:2:2 chroma subsampling the JPEG produced are much better in quality also larger to enable this open up the terminal/shell
> 
> run
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



could you make me an example?


----------



## pgchelsea (Apr 21, 2014)

Guys I would like your advice about buying the ZTE Nubia Z5S mini.

1. How is gaming on this phone. And I'm talking about high-end games only like Asphalt 8(high graphics) and Dark Knight Rises and games like that. Are there even minor lags? Because gaming is my primary concern.

2. How is the touch response on this phone? Because I've seen that the touch lags a tiny bit in most chinese brands.

3. Is the 2000 mAh battery enough for a day of say 3 hours of heavy gaming and rarely any internet/wifi usage with medium brightness? Or should I buy a bigger battery like the one from Nubia Z5 mini...I read it is compatable?

4. How is the build quality of the phone? Is the back cover plastic or rubber textured? Are the buttons strong?

5. How is the after sales service of ZTE? I live in India where ZTE exists but this model isn't there.

Sorry I'm asking a lot of questions but it's the first time I'm investing in a non-Indian model which I cannot even see or test before buying. Thanks in advance for your help :good:


----------



## defcomg (Apr 22, 2014)

the_marox said:


> could you make me an example?

Click to collapse



www.ece.gatech.edu/research/pica/Archive/curr_projects/civp/c_jpeg.html

here's a terminal app
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...oogle&utm_medium=organic&utm_term=terminal+em

open it keyboard will pop up you should see $
then type su the it will display $su then tap enter superuser/supersu/vroot should ask permission if rooted allow it then the $ sign should change to a # sign this means you are executing shell commands as root then next type setprop persist.camera.snap.format 1 , then reboot the device.



 take a picture and view it on the PC you may wanna try it with Wavelet Denoise option disabled if you need to Denise you can do it in post on GIMP/Noise Ninja/Light room/PS


----------



## defcomg (Apr 22, 2014)

HDR video www.mediafire.com/download/4d723slsdlg3d1y/nubia_camera_v1.0.26.apk


MoD Cine Droid App for Z5S
added
UHD4K
OIS Control
HDR Video Switch - For Some weird reason if you disable it or enable it while running the app it does not work so to change on or off check the box restart app it should have taken effect

This app allow to set custom bitrate/fps along with AR Guides


----------



## defcomg (Apr 23, 2014)

pgchelsea said:


> Guys I would like your advice about buying the ZTE Nubia Z5S mini.
> 
> 1. How is gaming on this phone. And I'm talking about high-end games only like Asphalt 8(high graphics) and Dark Knight Rises and games like that. Are there even minor lags? Because gaming is my primary concern.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reply from a Z5s mini user



> 1. Gaming is the same as any other phone with a Snapdragon 600 / Adreno 320 combo. In
> my experience, flawless.
> 2. Touchscreen response is very good, there is nothing cheap-feeling about the phone.
> 3. The battery life is not a strong point of the Z5s Mini. However you should be fine for a
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## pgchelsea (Apr 23, 2014)

defcomg said:


> Reply from a Z5s mini user

Click to collapse



Dude thank you I was waiting for so long for a reply to that post. So look this is the first time I'm buying a phone from China so I'm not sure. Do you recommend I buy this phone? Or should I go the Gionee S5.5 ? 

I must tell you my only concerns are gaming and looks of the phone. And I play mostly high-end games Nova3, Asphalt 8 and stuff.


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 23, 2014)

Have a look for the Oneplus One but it has a 5.5inch screen.


----------



## srslye (Apr 24, 2014)

*Z5s Mini*



pgchelsea said:


> Dude thank you I was waiting for so long for a reply to that post. So look this is the first time I'm buying a phone from China so I'm not sure. Do you recommend I buy this phone? Or should I go the Gionee S5.5 ?
> 
> I must tell you my only concerns are gaming and looks of the phone. And I play mostly high-end games Nova3, Asphalt 8 and stuff.

Click to collapse



Hi I'm the Z5s Mini user that was mentioned. I just checked if I had ever signed up for an account here and it seems I did but forgot.
Anyway:

Z5s Mini <-- vs --> Gionee Elife S5.5
4.7" 720p Sharp IGZO screen <--> 5.0" 1080p Super AMOLED screen
Snapdragon 600 1.7 Quadcore <--> Octacore MediaTek MT6592 1.7
Adreno 320 <--> Mali 400 GPU
2000mAh <--> 2300 mAh

Your questions:
No the IGZO screen doesn't have the same deep blacks and eye-popping saturation/contrast of SAMOLED or a good IPS panel. There is however nothing drastically wrong with it, it has a few down/upsides like any screen technology, but no deal-breakers. 

Look, heavy gaming is going to drain the battery on most phones with an average size battery. In this case the Gionee has a larger screen, and more pixels to push, and only 300mAh more juice, so I think it'll perform around the same or even worse than the Z5s Mini (not to mention the 4 extra cores). Add to that the Mali 400 is not as strong as the Adreno 320, and having to push more pixels, if it's gaming you're after, then I'd go Z5s Mini. 

Data/whatsapp/surfing doesn't kill the battery on mine, so I'm sure you could average out a day if you're careful.

You could consider the Z5s (5.0" CGS+NM2)  (it's only a tiny bit larger than the Mini) which has the Snapdragon 800 / Adreno 330 (more power efficient package) and a 2300mAh battery.

The Mini is my first Android phone, coming from a Nokia 701, so I'm still a mega-n00b. I ordered mine from a Chinese site and paid $40 for DHL. If the Z5s was supported by MIUI I probably would have saved up longer for the Z5sn which has physical OIS.
I'm very happy with the Mini.


----------



## nickutd (Apr 24, 2014)

defcomg said:


> HDR video www.mediafire.com/download/4d723slsdlg3d1y/nubia_camera_v1.0.26.apk
> 
> 
> MoD Cine Droid App for Z5S
> ...

Click to collapse



which of the 2 apps has 4:2:2 chroma subsampling enabled? or they are both for hdr video and have nothing to do with 4:2:2 chroma subsampling?

thanks for the apps


----------



## defcomg (Apr 24, 2014)

nickutd said:


> which of the 2 apps has 4:2:2 chroma subsampling enabled? or they are both for hdr video and have nothing to do with 4:2:2 chroma subsampling?
> 
> thanks for the apps

Click to collapse



Just HDR Video. the difference with CineDroid and Nubia Camera CineDroid Allows 4K HDR Video but I think its capped at 24fps Given that HDR Video actually Shoots at 2x Framerate so max is 48fps also cinedroid is open source so you may modify the program 

For the jpeg subsampling 
type
setprop persist.camera.snap.format 1
reboot and you're done

my z5s shots https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ will start a z5s group for sharing images captured with the z5s


----------



## pgchelsea (Apr 26, 2014)

srslye said:


> Hi I'm the Z5s Mini user that was mentioned. I just checked if I had ever signed up for an account here and it seems I did but forgot.
> Anyway:
> 
> Z5s Mini <-- vs --> Gionee Elife S5.5
> ...

Click to collapse




The Z5S mini seems to be a better choice for me. Although the combination of 5 inch+Snapdragon 800+Adreno 330 is a killer deal...the lack of SD card slot is not a good option for me...and the 32 GB is above my bedget....is there any official MIUI for the Z5S mini?


----------



## tivac (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes, For mini and also for z5s

NX503A cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## pgchelsea (Apr 26, 2014)

Is the Z5S mini dual sim? I can't seem to find any info about that online...


----------



## IceTea7 (Apr 26, 2014)

No


----------



## dozycat (Apr 26, 2014)

pgchelsea said:


> The Z5S mini seems to be a better choice for me. Although the combination of 5 inch+Snapdragon 800+Adreno 330 is a killer deal...the lack of SD card slot is not a good option for me...and the 32 GB is above my bedget....is there any official MIUI for the Z5S mini?

Click to collapse



It looks like there is official miui, at least z5s full has one.

But for games there could be a problem the z5s has error 911, not sure about the mini.


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## pgchelsea (Apr 26, 2014)

dozycat said:


> It looks like there is official miui, at least z5s full has one.
> 
> But for games there could be a problem the z5s has error 911, not sure about the mini.

Click to collapse





What error 911? How's the performance of the Z5S? Is it's battery life better?? I expect gaming is very good seeing the specs.....


----------



## dozycat (Apr 26, 2014)

performance is good.

911 is  one error  you can get if the file of the game es big.


----------



## pgchelsea (Apr 26, 2014)

srslye said:


> Hi I'm the Z5s Mini user that was mentioned. I just checked if I had ever signed up for an account here and it seems I did but forgot.
> Anyway:
> 
> Z5s Mini <-- vs --> Gionee Elife S5.5
> ...

Click to collapse




Is there an call delay bug in the Z5S mini....I keep reading about it everywhere....


----------



## tivac (Apr 26, 2014)

İ an getting 6 hour screen on time with z5s 

NX503A cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## defcomg (Apr 28, 2014)

does this work on miui ROM 
http://www.mediafire.com/?w6ghaaianmddzeb


----------



## zxzyzd (May 4, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying this phone, just one question: Does it support double tap to wake? I read that the screen supports it, but off course the ROM/kernel must support it too to work.


----------



## tivac (May 4, 2014)

zxzyzd said:


> I'm thinking of buying this phone, just one question: Does it support double tap to wake? I read that the screen supports it, but off course the ROM/kernel must support it too to work.

Click to collapse



Yes but you must flas 4.4.2 mokee rom from bbs.anzhi.com

NX503A cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------

http://translate.googleusercontent....le=yes&usg=ALkJrhijYSoTwIMW857Ni083iMQYFczSmg

NX503A cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Marcb (May 6, 2014)

OK... Z5S or Xiaomi Mi3?

I'm more intended to buy the Z5S because of it's size and camera... but I'm afraid it will be forgotten by ZTE... I heard it's gonna receive Kit Kat? Is that so?


----------



## xiaolong84 (May 6, 2014)

Marcb said:


> OK... Z5S or Xiaomi Mi3?
> 
> I'm more intended to buy the Z5S because of it's size and camera... but I'm afraid it will be forgotten by ZTE... I heard it's gonna receive Kit Kat? Is that so?

Click to collapse



Zte said will update z5,z5smini and z5s this month, more news in 15 May, this is official news by ZTE, but they said too that have some problem with kitkat on z5s and z5sLte, just wait some days, Xiaomi will announce New device on 15May too (mi3s???)


Inviato dal mio NX503A utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## nickutd (May 6, 2014)

defcomg said:


> does this work on miui ROM
> http://www.mediafire.com/?w6ghaaianmddzeb

Click to collapse



Official Miui is good except for camera (slow focus and bad color). I will try this one! Thanks

Do you use official Miui? Stock camera or modded camera?


----------



## Marcb (May 6, 2014)

I'm afraid of these problems including Play Store... Has anybody got it installed without issues?

Enviado do meu Nexus 4


----------



## tivac (May 7, 2014)

Marcb said:


> I'm afraid of these problems including Play Store... Has anybody got it installed without issues?
> 
> Enviado do meu Nexus 4

Click to collapse



There is no any problem , i will write a guide asap. At the moment we have cyanogen 11, mokee 4.4.2, miui and modified stock roms and all of them working like a charm with google gapps. At the moment yo can follow this pages, (you have to use google translate at the moment)

http://mobile.donanimhaber.com/showTopic.asp?m=86701949&p=1#86701949

look at the latest pages where is you can find  latest links gapps and apks






Marcb said:


> I'm afraid of these problems including Play Store... Has anybody got it installed without issues?
> 
> Enviado do meu Nexus 4

Click to collapse





Z5S cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## TweetyPeety (May 7, 2014)

This is you solution, a custom Rom which doesn't support everything, has less features, some bugs and even worse not good translation. If you have a solution to get it work on stock Rom which should be the most normal thing, than you can write a guide because the Bug isn't available at Miui or most of the other Roms. 

Gesendet von meinem H30-U10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tivac (May 7, 2014)

TweetyPeety said:


> This is you solution, a custom Rom which doesn't support everything, has less features, some bugs and even worse not good translation. If you have a solution to get it work on stock Rom which should be the most normal thing, than you can write a guide because the Bug isn't available at Miui or most of the other Roms.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem H30-U10 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



http://bbs.anzhi.com/forum.php?mod=forumdisplay&fid=1237&filter=typeid&typeid=14029

please follow this forum. much of these people are producer of official nubia roms. for example mokee 4.4.2 will be published official 4.4.2 rom by zte when it is complated.

latest official version 1.30 and this rom based on 1.30 http://yadi.sk/d/G2bymtNFNrBAP belong to silence star. full functional and without any bug.

you can get 9 hour screen time with mxplayer watch movie with this rom


----------



## defcomg (May 9, 2014)

nickutd said:


> Official Miui is good except for camera (slow focus and bad color). I will try this one! Thanks
> 
> Do you use official Miui? Stock camera or modded camera?

Click to collapse



stock ROM modd should work with non stock roms

edit:
I will upload an update I managed to get raw captured image I added support for our device on dcRaw if anybody needs it I can upload it


----------



## jasonx3 (May 12, 2014)

hi im really in need of a nice guide. i have read many threads posts about installing roms and stuff but i never understood the part where you install CWM. nothing really explained the process or im missing something.


----------



## pageos (May 12, 2014)

do you know about the sar value of nubia z5s?


----------



## tivac (May 12, 2014)

[Guide/How to] introduction to ROOT, RECOVERY, ROM for Zte Nubia Z5S NX503A

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52604964


----------



## pageos (May 12, 2014)

tivac said:


> [Guide/How to] introduction to ROOT, RECOVERY, ROM for Zte Nubia Z5S NX503A
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52604964

Click to collapse



this rom fixes error 911?


----------



## tivac (May 12, 2014)

pageos said:


> this rom fixes error 911?

Click to collapse



İ have never get any error with this rom

NX503A cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## IceTea7 (May 12, 2014)

Is it the MIUI Rom or what is the base of this Rom?


----------



## tivac (May 12, 2014)

IceTea7 said:


> Is it the MIUI Rom or what is the base of this Rom?

Click to collapse



Stock 1.30

NX503A cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jasonx3 (May 13, 2014)

tivac said:


> [Guide/How to] introduction to ROOT, RECOVERY, ROM for Zte Nubia Z5S NX503A
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52604964

Click to collapse



thank you very much. with other guides i never figure out how to install recovery but you explained it nicely


----------



## maroine80 (May 14, 2014)

chrismast said:


> I got the Z5S now rooted with custom recovery and the rom linked in the how-to (solved the mount problem by format sd in fat32). Is anyone aware of any as-close-as stock roms or how to get Playstore fully working (is it even possible?)?. Its my first Chinese phone that I root for a friend (got experience in rooting etc with other phones though.). Thanks for any hint.

Click to collapse



Hi Chrismast,

I just bought the ZTE Nubia Z5S and it didn't have play store installed. The problem I am having is during the CWM install the phone restarted and not stuck on booting LOGO. I can access the android system recovery but when I choose update from sdcard I only see (../) and nothing else. I think it is a mounting problem but I don't know how to solve the problem. Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thank you


----------



## tivac (May 14, 2014)

chrismast said:


> I got the Z5S now rooted with custom recovery and the rom linked in the how-to (solved the mount problem by format sd in fat32). Is anyone aware of any as-close-as stock roms or how to get Playstore fully working (is it even possible?)?. Its my first Chinese phone that I root for a friend (got experience in rooting etc with other phones though.). Thanks for any hint.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52604964

NX503A cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## evronetwork (May 15, 2014)

Considering Oneplus One (it has cyanogenmod so it would be great)

Not that Nubia is bad, the bad thing is the support, I didn't see many cm build around for that

P.S. Same applies to Chinese phones, mediatek processor is good enough but without proper support(roms) it's a hard choice to make


----------



## tivac (May 15, 2014)

Z5s is opensource but the support is only on chinese pages. Now we have kitkat, cyanogen 11, mokee and resurrection remix all of these are 4.4.2 rom and has art support also we have latest trwp and cwm  recovery. There is a kernels have overlock, underclock and powersawer options. İ will add these things too but why not xda supporting this device i dont know
@evronetwork

Z5S cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## evronetwork (May 15, 2014)

tivac said:


> Z5s is opensource but the support is only on chinese pages. Now we have kitkat, cyanogen 11, mokee and resurrection remix all of these are 4.4.2 rom and has art support also we have latest trwp and cwm  recovery. There is a kernels have overlock, underclock and powersawer options. İ will add these things too but why not xda supporting this device i dont know
> @evronetwork
> 
> Z5S cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



if Z5s is opensource you'll see CM official so it will be fine


----------



## tivac (May 15, 2014)

No need, we have unofficial cm 11 without bug, we just need nubia area for better development. @xda @evronetwork

Z5S cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## WhiteDragonNL (May 16, 2014)

tivac said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52604964
> 
> NX503A cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



I still get 911 errors with the rom in that post... Do they still occur with MIUI roms? 

I haven't found a single fully working one yet, but then again, I have only used stock-based roms.


----------



## tivac (May 16, 2014)

WhiteDragonNL said:


> I still get 911 errors with the rom in that post... Do they still occur with MIUI roms?
> 
> I haven't found a single fully working one yet, but then again, I have only used stock-based roms.

Click to collapse



Can u check your partition type, is it fat32 or exfat

NX503A cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## WhiteDragonNL (May 16, 2014)

tivac said:


> Can u check your partition type, is it fat32 or exfat
> 
> NX503A cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



System paritions are labeled as Ext4, sd-card as VFAT by Partition Table app. CWM's log had an note that sdcard0 is non-vfat (but extFAT) though.
I don't really know where to find the correct info. TWRP seems to have a partition table overview, but I have no idea if CWM does or what apps are reliable for this.


----------



## tivac (May 16, 2014)

When you mounth to pc as sd, right click on it from pc and find partition type. İ am talking about partition that including dcim, dovnloads...

NX503A cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## WhiteDragonNL (May 17, 2014)

tivac said:


> When you mounth to pc as sd, right click on it from pc and find partition type. İ am talking about partition that including dcim, dovnloads...
> 
> NX503A cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



FAT32 in that case


----------



## defcomg (May 17, 2014)

Raw Support Incomming http://www.mediafire.com/?siob268j3dada7v

Use Picture Format Option to choose you're desired Format JPEG or Eaw


----------



## jasonx3 (May 18, 2014)

defcomg said:


> Raw Support Incomming http://www.mediafire.com/?siob268j3dada7v
> 
> Use Picture Format Option to choose you're desired Format JPEG or Eaw

Click to collapse



i sold my phone 3 months ago because of too much trouble with software and no support. now after seeing this support from you guys i regret my decision


----------



## tivac (May 18, 2014)

*ZTE NUBIA Z5S NX503A MULTİLANGUAGE CM11 and AOKP*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52754993


----------



## evronetwork (May 19, 2014)

tivac said:


> No need, we have unofficial cm 11 without bug, we just need nubia area for better development. @xda @evronetwork
> 
> Z5S cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Unofficial is good but official should be better..


----------



## tivac (May 19, 2014)

evronetwork said:


> Unofficial is good but official should be better..

Click to collapse



This one realy good, battery life like stock rom with art and smooter

Z5S cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## WhiteDragonNL (May 19, 2014)

So tivac, is FAT32 the right file system?


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## tivac (May 19, 2014)

WhiteDragonNL said:


> So tivac, is FAT32 the right file system?

Click to collapse



Right for partition which is including dcim, music... folders

Z5S cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## WhiteDragonNL (May 19, 2014)

Hmm, that's not going to solve my 911 problem then  Thanks!


----------



## tivac (May 19, 2014)

WhiteDragonNL said:


> Hmm, that's not going to solve my 911 problem then  Thanks!

Click to collapse



For 911 you must install custom rom

Z5S cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## WhiteDragonNL (May 19, 2014)

I have the rom from your tutorial installed currently. That's kind of custom. Or do you mean a non-stock based rom, like MIUI?


----------



## tivac (May 19, 2014)

WhiteDragonNL said:


> I have the rom from your tutorial installed currently. That's kind of custom. Or do you mean a non-stock based rom, like MIUI?

Click to collapse



Please try cyanogenmod 11

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52754982

Z5S cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




WhiteDragonNL said:


> I have the rom from your tutorial installed currently. That's kind of custom. Or do you mean a non-stock based rom, like MIUI?

Click to collapse



İ have never get 911 error, i bought the phone from aliexpress eternalteam and there was a multilang custom rom based stock on the phone. İ have tried several roms but i didnt get this error. İf you give me enough data about this error i am sure i can solve it. İ will ask for it to anzhi.com, i didnt see any chinese forum member who is getting this problem but i will investigate

Z5S cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## WhiteDragonNL (May 20, 2014)

tivac said:


> İ have never get 911 error, i bought the phone from aliexpress eternalteam and there was a multilang custom rom based stock on the phone. İ have tried several roms but i didnt get this error. İf you give me enough data about this error i am sure i can solve it. İ will ask for it to anzhi.com, i didnt see any chinese forum member who is getting this problem but i will investigate
> 
> Z5S cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Mine came from ET as well. I've had this problem with every rom since the beginning. So far I have only tried custom roms that were stock based though, I will try CM11 or MIUI soon. Hope that will solve it...


----------



## evronetwork (May 20, 2014)

WhiteDragonNL said:


> So tivac, is FAT32 the right file system?

Click to collapse



for storage yes :}



tivac said:


> This one realy good, battery life like stock rom with art and smooter
> 
> Z5S cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Art is not a good idea, even google don't support it ..yet(think of it as beta version)


----------



## dozycat (May 20, 2014)

tivac said:


> Please try cyanogenmod 11
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=52754982
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




911 that error appears when downloading big games such as zombies vs plants 2.


----------



## nickutd (May 20, 2014)

dozycat said:


> 911 that error appears when downloading big games such as zombies vs plants 2.

Click to collapse



I've just tried. no error 911 with miui. (i've just installed zombies vs plants 2)


----------



## tivac (May 20, 2014)

i have added script to you you can check it from this link also added turning back to stock rom method
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2749259



@stingeR-


----------



## auto456 (May 21, 2014)

Hey Guys 
My Z5s still runs Version 1.16 and now I want to upgrade to 1.30 (the current version, right?).

Can I just download the update.zip file and flash via the SystemUpdate menu in my phone (Fota-Update), or is there something special I should take care of?

Thanks,
Arthur


----------



## dozycat (May 21, 2014)

go to system, about and chose system updates:

There you can go fota or disk.


----------



## xiaolong84 (May 30, 2014)

*Nubia 2.0*

Waiting 15June for the nubia 2.0 update


----------



## defcomg (Jun 1, 2014)

xiaolong84 said:


> Waiting 15June for the nubia 2.0 update

Click to collapse



Reading that its been moved to June 30th on the Nubia forum I have a bad feeling that we gonna get shafted with the update time to dump this phone the irony I chose this over the g2 because of updates

---------- Post added at 04:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:05 AM ----------

Anyone test this on z5sn http://translate.googleusercontent....bile=2&usg=ALkJrhjXbXPfUWF88xNzFdKSa4asNvIYNA


----------



## IceTea7 (Jun 6, 2014)

If someone is interested in buying a ZTE Nubia Z5S then you can send me a PM. I will sell my phone to someone from Germany.


----------



## tivac (Jun 6, 2014)

IceTea7 said:


> If someone is interested in buying a ZTE Nubia Z5S then you can send me a PM. I will sell my phone to someone from Germany.

Click to collapse



How much

NX503A cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## IceTea7 (Jun 6, 2014)

285€ including shipment in Germany with DHL and trackingnumber. The package includes the original box and accessories, two cases and 10 display screen covers.


----------



## IceTea7 (Jun 11, 2014)

Is anybody interested?


----------



## defcomg (Jun 13, 2014)

UI2.0 Kit Kat is out anybody try it


----------



## tivac (Jun 13, 2014)

defcomg said:


> UI2.0 Kit Kat is out anybody try it

Click to collapse



i am using at the moment with stable art mode. fm radio not wotking yet, others perfect

Sent from my NX503A using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## defcomg (Jun 13, 2014)

tivac said:


> i am using at the moment with stable art mode. fm radio not wotking yet, others perfect
> 
> Sent from my NX503A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



is there a twrp flashble preferably a non baidu link or do I have to reflash 4.2.2 I'm still in 4.4.2


----------



## tivac (Jun 13, 2014)

defcomg said:


> is there a twrp flashble preferably a non baidu link or do I have to reflash 4.2.2 I'm still in 4.4.2

Click to collapse



yiu can install latest twrp form this  bat files

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2749259

Sent from my NX503A using Tapatalk


----------



## the_marox (Jun 13, 2014)

*help*

Someone could tell me how to install the new UI?


----------



## tivac (Jun 13, 2014)

the_marox said:


> Someone could tell me how to install the new UI?

Click to collapse



flash twrp from previous message and install this rom. you must download from baidu and flash it with twrp

bbs.anzhi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=9012632&mobile=yes

Sent from my NX503A using Tapatalk


----------



## defcomg (Jun 13, 2014)

tivac said:


> flash twrp from previous message and install this rom. you must download from baidu and flash it with twrp
> 
> bbs.anzhi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=9012632&mobile=yes
> 
> Sent from my NX503A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



can you upload it to another filehost baidu does not even load try one of these 
http://www.uploadmirrors.com/

http://multiupload.biz/


----------



## tivac (Jun 13, 2014)

defcomg said:


> can you upload it to another filehost baidu does not even load try one of these
> http://www.uploadmirrors.com/
> 
> http://multiupload.biz/

Click to collapse




it is 700 mb, if i begin to upload it will be end tomorrow


----------



## defcomg (Jun 13, 2014)

tivac said:


> it is 700 mb, if i begin to upload it will be end tomorrow

Click to collapse



I will check on 4pda they usually have mirrors


----------



## defcomg (Jun 13, 2014)

tivac said:


> it is 700 mb, if i begin to upload it will be end tomorrow

Click to collapse



can you upload camera.msm8974.so found in system/lib/hw wanna see if there is any new features


----------



## tivac (Jun 14, 2014)

defcomg said:


> can you upload camera.msm8974.so found in system/lib/hw wanna see if there is any new features

Click to collapse



http://multiupload.biz/evr868s5a0do/camera.msm8974_MultiUpload.biz.so.html

http://www56.zippyshare.com/v/85714038/file.html

i am uploading the rom. i can add tomorrow


----------



## Marcb (Jun 14, 2014)

Review and screenshots, please!!


----------



## defcomg (Jun 14, 2014)

tivac said:


> http://multiupload.biz/evr868s5a0do/camera.msm8974_MultiUpload.biz.so.html
> 
> http://www56.zippyshare.com/v/85714038/file.html
> 
> i am uploading the rom. i can add tomorrow

Click to collapse



New Can Features Should be chroma Flash Opti Zoom Manual Focus ISO 3200 Slow Shutter Mode Night Exposure Mode thinking Its Long Exposure Mode High Speed Recording not sure how this differs from High Frame Rate Mode .Manual Shutter Speed has been Removed also OIS Seems to be disabled perhaps Manual Shutter will be added Later Is the camera ui still the same

Edit Found
Manual Exposure Yeah So I guess The Camera Will be Ultimate


----------



## tivac (Jun 14, 2014)

defcomg said:


> New Can Features Should be chroma Flash Opti Zoom Manual Focus ISO 3200 Slow Shutter Mode Night Exposure Mode thinking Its Long Exposure Mode High Speed Recording not sure how this differs from High Frame Rate Mode .Manual Shutter Speed has been Removed also OIS Seems to be disabled perhaps Manual Shutter will be added Later Is the camera ui still the same
> 
> Edit Found
> Manual Exposure Yeah So I guess The Camera Will be Ultimate

Click to collapse



@defcomg
there is a new camera
nubia camera V1.0.34
https://yadi.sk/d/yf6ucT0KSPh2g


and download links for the rom

http://www64.zippyshare.com/v/90562426/file.html
http://www64.zippyshare.com/v/91158002/file.html
http://www64.zippyshare.com/v/10826639/file.html
http://www64.zippyshare.com/v/46399358/file.html
http://www64.zippyshare.com/v/79062022/file.html
http://www64.zippyshare.com/v/73635348/file.html
http://www64.zippyshare.com/v/90420275/file.html
@Marcb


----------



## Marcb (Jun 14, 2014)

tivac said:


> @defcomg
> there is a new camera
> nubia camera V1.0.34
> https://yadi.sk/d/yf6ucT0KSPh2g
> ...

Click to collapse



no screenshot? :laugh:


----------



## defcomg (Jun 16, 2014)

After Reading feedback on Nubia forum cm11 seems more stable than stock kit kat @tivac how would you rate it since you have used both and is it worth flashing it over cm11


----------



## tivac (Jun 16, 2014)

defcomg said:


> After Reading feedback on Nubia forum cm11 seems more stable than stock kit kat @tivac how would you rate it since you have used both and is it worth flashing it over cm11

Click to collapse



latest official beta v2.02

NX503A cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## genialmaniac (Jun 16, 2014)

Who has frozen screens ? If I not isolated, I don't understand why zte let those hardware init failure on touchscreen controller as detected in the dmesg log. I know it s a new hardware but soft here is really bad.

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## water color (Jun 19, 2014)

*frequency of z5s*

Knowing the frequency it supports is 2G= GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 3G= WCDMA 2100 and CDMA2000 1xEv-DO 800, i use 2G= CDMA 800 3G= CDMA2000 1x Ev-DO 800 and have option of 2G= GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900 3G= UMTS 2100. And my CDMA carrier uses a RUIM.
Can i use z5s for voice and data with both bands by just replacing the RUIM/SIM?


----------



## daneilp (Jun 28, 2014)

*"No SIM"*

Hello everyone, 

I've bought a Z5s Mini device, but unfortunately, when I insert my SIM card, it's is not recognized by the phone. It's like there would be nothing in the slot. Every function operates on the phone, except the phone mode...  Do you have any idea what the problem is?

Can somebody provide me a stable ROM for this type of phone? I've tried to update it with several ROMs, but none of them worked, the only exception was the Miui ROM, but it was very unstable.

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
Daniel


----------



## phoinixtk (Jun 29, 2014)

daneilp said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've bought a Z5s Mini device, but unfortunately, when I insert my SIM card, it's is not recognized by the phone. It's like there would be nothing in the slot. Every function operates on the phone, except the phone mode...  Do you have any idea what the problem is?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try to bend the plastik thing a little in which the sim goes in... maybe it is just a contact problem


----------



## tivac (Jun 29, 2014)

*official 4.4.2 ui2 zte nubia NX503A*

official 4.4.2 ui2 zte nubia NX503A

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53767784


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## daneilp (Jun 29, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> try to bend the plastik thing a little in which the sim goes in... maybe it is just a contact problem

Click to collapse



Thanks, i'm gonna try it.


----------



## phoinixtk (Jun 29, 2014)

tivac said:


> official 4.4.2 ui2 zte nubia NX503A
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53767784

Click to collapse



it is still beta version...


----------



## tivac (Jun 29, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> it is still beta version...

Click to collapse



There is no bug and has new features


----------



## phoinixtk (Jun 29, 2014)

tivac said:


> There is no bug and has new features

Click to collapse



well still just mention it that it is in beta... because that means that eventually they are going to release one more... and propably with some fixes


----------



## Tinus81 (Jun 29, 2014)

tivac said:


> There is no bug and has new features

Click to collapse



It's a great rom, all works and finally all my google services work properly 
Thanks for uploading!


----------



## tivac (Jun 29, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> well still just mention it that it is in beta... because that means that eventually they are going to release one more... and propably with some fixes

Click to collapse



This one like stable. Of course they find somethings to add. İ am one of old i9000 user. İ have tried 2-3 roms in a day. İ know differences between rc, beta and stable versions very good. İ flashed this and tried, did you flash "no". İ am surely say that this rom like stable. No bug, no error


----------



## phoinixtk (Jun 30, 2014)

any improvements in battery life?


----------



## tivac (Jun 30, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> any improvements in battery life?

Click to collapse



Try


----------



## phoinixtk (Jun 30, 2014)

3 days ago i fully installed miui rom so i am still playing with that one...

i just want to hear from you who already tried it....


----------



## Tinus81 (Jun 30, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> 3 days ago i fully installed miui rom so i am still playing with that one...
> i just want to hear from you who already tried it....

Click to collapse



I only installed the ROM yesterday so I can't tell you so much about battery life... So far it seems to be okay, I'm now on 50% with almost 2 hours screen time.


----------



## tivac (Jun 30, 2014)

Tinus81 said:


> I only installed the ROM yesterday so I can't tell you so much about battery life... So far it seems to be okay, I'm now on 50% with almost 2 hours screen time.

Click to collapse



Mine at %80 1 hour and 10 minute screen time


----------



## nickutd (Jun 30, 2014)

hi I've got a probleme with new ui (both 202 and 204). 3g data doesn't work. I can't connect at all. Any suggestion?
I didn't have any problem with old roms!


----------



## tivac (Jun 30, 2014)

nickutd said:


> hi I've got a probleme with new ui (both 202 and 204). 3g data doesn't work. I can't connect at all. Any suggestion?
> I didn't have any problem with old roms!

Click to collapse



Did you set correct apn and gsm settings at first opening


----------



## nickutd (Jun 30, 2014)

tivac said:


> Did you set correct apn and gsm settings at first opening

Click to collapse



I search for network and choose my operator network but APN still empty.
I will try to write it manually!


----------



## tivac (Jun 30, 2014)

nickutd said:


> I search for network and choose my operator network but APN still empty.
> I will try to write it manually!

Click to collapse



Yes, mine was manuelly also


----------



## nickutd (Jun 30, 2014)

tivac said:


> Yes, mine was manuelly also

Click to collapse



ok thanks. now it's working!


----------



## defcomg (Jul 3, 2014)

ballgear said:


> Great news guy's! Get mine this weak bought at liaow ( great service they root it before shipping)
> Grtz Ballgear
> Sent via Mi2s

Click to collapse



awesome shop that's where I got mine


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 5, 2014)

*official 4.4.2 ui2 zte nubia NX503A*

Hy!
I'm new here!
Trying to get flash this ROM:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53767784
I'we get to the syhost Z5S TWRP recowery but when i try to wipe phone wipe cache, wipe dalvik cache etc. i get this message:

"Updating partition details...
E: Resource type (font) failed to load
Full SELinux support is present.
Running boot script.

Finished running boot script."


Dunno what i'm doing wrong, can somebody help me about this ?


----------



## tivac (Jul 5, 2014)

yooskoo said:


> Hy!
> I'm new here!
> Trying to get flash this ROM:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53767784
> ...

Click to collapse



İf you have twrp of svyhost you must flash the recovery that given the op of 4.4.2


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 5, 2014)

tivac said:


> İf you have twrp of svyhost you must flash the recovery that given the op of 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Phone sreen does not work on twrp recowery, freezed at xda developers screen 

Firtstly flash with twrp then in recowry flash the syhost recowery right?

I'we did thath but i cant use the screen, why ?


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## tivac (Jul 5, 2014)

yooskoo said:


> Phone sreen does not work on twrp recowery, freezed at xda developers screen
> 
> Firtstly flash with twrp then in recowry flash the syhost recowery right?
> 
> I'we did thath but i cant use the screen, why ?

Click to collapse



İn russian 4pda forum, they are talking about problems like this. As they say some of z5s has different parts and causing this kind of problems. So you must use full official sources. Firstly install original recovery from bat file, flash 4.2.2_to_4.4.2_recovery.zip and flash official 4.4.2 rom with new official 4.4.2 recovery


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 5, 2014)

tivac said:


> İn russian 4pda forum, they are talking about problems like this. As they say some of z5s has different parts and causing this kind of problems. So you must use full official sources. Firstly install original recovery from bat file, flash 4.2.2_to_4.4.2_recovery.zip and flash official 4.4.2 rom with new official 4.4.2 recovery

Click to collapse



So after original recovery i flash the "NX503A_UI2.0_0627_signed.zip" with install zip command in recovery, then i get the 4.4.2 recovery?
After that in new recovery wipe the data/sytem/cache, then agian flash the "NX503A_UI2.0_0627_signed.zip" and got the rom working?

Or from the zip i get the recovery folder then zip it in then flash thath zip file just with te recovery folder?


----------



## tivac (Jul 5, 2014)

Not this rom and recovery,  i will write here what i am talking about. But now i can give link from anzhi.com

---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------




tivac said:


> Not this rom and recovery,  i will write here what i am talking about. But now i can give link from anzhi.com

Click to collapse



http://bbs.anzhi.com/forum.php?mod=...age=1&filter=typeid&typeid=14029&typeid=14029

use google translate, i am doing same thing


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 6, 2014)

tivac said:


> Not this rom and recovery,  i will write here what i am talking about. But now i can give link from anzhi.com
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this rom english or multilang? And the recovery? Dont see they saying anywhere.
If not i think i stop trying, but im interested the rom you posted here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2749259
You think i can flash that rom without any problem?
And 1 more: Can i maybe flash CM11?
Thank you for your help so far!


----------



## nickutd (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm using new nubia rom 2.04 and everything is good.
I've just have a problem with camera.
I use stock camera apk since the beginning but in this new rom the picture I take have too bright color almost fluorescent especially with pink red and green. Any suggestions?

I tried also google camera but color still not "real"!
thanks


----------



## Truck'n Hemi (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey guys, it seems the Z5S mini already got the 4.4.2 from what I just read in this threat. So I have some questions?

*The 4.4 update comes in the Nubia 2.0, right?
*If yes how is the Nubia 2.0? The new features are useful?


----------



## tivac (Jul 9, 2014)

Truck'n Hemi said:


> Hey guys, it seems the Z5S mini already got the 4.4.2 from what I just read in this threat. So I have some questions?
> 
> *The 4.4 update comes in the Nubia 2.0, right?
> *If yes how is the Nubia 2.0? The new features are useful?

Click to collapse



This is for z5s nubia nx503a, there is a video about futures

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=


----------



## Truck'n Hemi (Jul 9, 2014)

tivac said:


> This is for z5s nubia nx503a, there is a video about futures
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply but I'm afraid you miss the thread number, when opening the tab from the link it appears "thread not specified"


----------



## tivac (Jul 9, 2014)

Truck'n Hemi said:


> Thanks for the reply but I'm afraid you miss the thread number, when opening the tab from the link it appears "thread not specified"

Click to collapse



forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53767784


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 11, 2014)

*Bluetooth low energy*

Hy everybody!
Anybody know roms that supports Bluetooth low energy (BLE)?
Want to buy a heart rate chest belt but they saying only android 4.3 can use this devecies.
Tryed to find rom but no luck i think. Would be awsome if somebody can help me!
Thank you!


----------



## reneftw (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello. I am interested in purchasing this phone for my girlfriend. Is it a good choice? Does it have any problems with the hardware? I read that it is difficult to install play store and you cannot download files over 50 mb, but those reviews were kinda old. Are these problems still present? Any software bugs?


----------



## genialmaniac (Jul 14, 2014)

reneftw said:


> Hello. I am interested in purchasing this phone for my girlfriend. Is it a good choice? Does it have any problems with the hardware? I read that it is difficult to install play store and you cannot download files over 50 mb, but those reviews were kinda old. Are these problems still present? Any software bugs?

Click to collapse



Just dont, take the brand new mini z7 for example, or a OPO from china if you can spend a little bit more. after all, if you speak Chinese, go get a Nubia, np  Nubia forums are really populated not like here...

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## defcomg (Jul 14, 2014)

Flashed 2.06 all I have to say is Awesome!! that's my review


----------



## reneftw (Jul 16, 2014)

Hello. I'm going to get a z5s in a few days. Can anyone that is sure his phone is real post some screenshots from cpu-z please?


----------



## 5KKKKK (Jul 16, 2014)

I think nubia z7 series（z7,z7 Max,z7mini） are better choices,（Max and mini are even cheaper than z5s），you can Google them. and it will be sold very  very soon.

of course,my this phone（zte s291） is good too.

sorry for my bad English

Sent from my ZTE Grand S II LTE using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## reneftw (Jul 16, 2014)

One problem is that the phones aren't available yet and another that the phone must be completely white, as it is for my girlfriend. As I can see, z7 mini comes with a white back and black front. Anyhow, she doesn't care for hardware stuff, the design was the thing that mattered most. She liked 2 phones, z5s and allview x2 soul, that is a gionee elife s5.5 rebranded by a  romanian company. The software support for allview kinda is inexistent, so I guess z5s can't beat that. As I can see, it already has a software update, 2.0. Also, as long as it doesn't have any bugs, she really doesn't care if the phone runs android 4.2 or 4.4.4.


----------



## loechie (Jul 18, 2014)

tivac said:


> official 4.4.2 ui2 zte nubia NX503A
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53767784

Click to collapse



i flashed this rom already sometime ago. Works perfect and it even got my GPS to work perfect 
But why it takes so long to get an official update from Nubia.cn ??
On their website it is still on v1.30....


----------



## tivac (Jul 18, 2014)

loechie said:


> i flashed this rom already sometime ago. Works perfect and it even got my GPS to work perfect
> But why it takes so long to get an official update from Nubia.cn ??
> On their website it is still on v1.30....

Click to collapse



They are publishing beta everyweek, but i doont have a time to share. Now i am using  ui2.0 beta 2.0.6


----------



## IceTea7 (Jul 18, 2014)

Youtube App still not working on my Z5S.


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 18, 2014)

tivac said:


> They are publishing beta everyweek, but i doont have a time to share. Now i am using  ui2.0 beta 2.0.6

Click to collapse



Is this multilang rom ? Or just english-chines? Saw it on bbs.anzih. Dont know how to searc multilang roms there!
Battery life ? Im using now original 4.4.2 mokee-syhost rom but itt kills fast the baterry, and bad wifi and 3g signal.
Tryed the batery saver rom silent-star 4.4.2?


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## tivac (Jul 18, 2014)

yooskoo said:


> Is this multilang rom ? Or just english-chines? Saw it on bbs.anzih. Dont know how to searc multilang roms there!
> Battery life ? Im using now original 4.4.2 mokee-syhost rom but itt kills fast the baterry, and bad wifi and 3g signal.
> Tryed the batery saver rom silent-star 4.4.2?

Click to collapse



Multi and battery life best of all


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 18, 2014)

tivac said:


> Multi and battery life best of all

Click to collapse



Nice thank you! 
Works the flashing with the syhost twrp recowry ?


----------



## tivac (Jul 18, 2014)

yooskoo said:


> Nice thank you!
> Works the flashing with the syhost twrp recowry ?

Click to collapse



You must read instruction info, i am sure there is writing. İ didnt flash silent star s rom. İ am using davidking one


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 19, 2014)

tivac said:


> You must read instruction info, i am sure there is writing. İ didnt flash silent star s rom. İ am using davidking one

Click to collapse



Ok but just nut sure about this, if i do this gonna work?: 
Fash the new cwm rec (6.0.4.9) from windows with the exe file
Phone restart in recovery mode.
Then in recovery wipe data/factory reset 2times (Thats the double clear? This is what im sot sure)
Than flash the new 【davidking】NX503A~v2.0.6. rom?

Tryed with the syhost twrp, but when the rom start i'we get a chines error report (something systemUI report) that i cant get on, has 2 buttons tried all of them but not can jump on it. Maybe becuse i dont brushed the cwm first ?


----------



## tivac (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes this way working for davidking, i used same way. Dont erase anything from zip file, flashing rom will take about 10 minute

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------

Not twrp, use new cwm


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 19, 2014)

tivac said:


> Yes this way working for davidking, i used same way. Dont erase anything from zip file, flashing rom will take about 10 minute
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------
> 
> Not twrp, use new cwm

Click to collapse



I'we get a chines error report (something systemUI report) that i cant get on, has 2 buttons tried all of them but not can jump on it. Stuck on that error . Dont know why. Cant find problem like this on bbs.anhzi
When im reboot system after flashing. choose 2times no to the 2 question (Restor recovery. Root) 
Did everything like i wrote befor.
Any thougts maybe ?


----------



## tivac (Jul 19, 2014)

yooskoo said:


> I'we get a chines error report (something systemUI report) that i cant get on, has 2 buttons tried all of them but not can jump on it. Stuck on that error . Dont know why. Cant find problem like this on bbs.anhzi
> When im reboot system after flashing. choose 2times no to the 2 question (Restor recovery. Root)
> Did everything like i wrote befor.
> Any thougts maybe ?

Click to collapse



There is a pach for this error at the davidking page you must flash it too


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 19, 2014)

tivac said:


> There is a pach for this error at the davidking page you must flash it too

Click to collapse



Ok thougt on that.with Google translet i thougt thats for the speed status-bar remover. Gonna try it tomorrow. Thanks anyway!

Update: Rom is working and its nice, but i have bad wifi and 3g signal, is there any way to improve it?
On my first rom was perfect no problem at all, the rom's zip is still on the phone, can i somehow flash that roms wifi and 3G setting for this rom?


----------



## loechie (Jul 20, 2014)

tivac said:


> Multi and battery life best of all

Click to collapse




i'm using NX503A V2.04  (nubia UI V14.06.27) now for 2 or 3 weeks.
Always worked perfect but now since a few days, my battery drains so fast ...
I wanted to flash to V2.06 but I cannot access the Anzhi website (i am using Imac)

Anyone can post V2.06 here or give me a solution ?

Thanks


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 21, 2014)

loechie said:


> i'm using NX503A V2.04  (nubia UI V14.06.27) now for 2 or 3 weeks.
> Always worked perfect but now since a few days, my battery drains so fast ...
> I wanted to flash to V2.06 but I cannot access the Anzhi website (i am using Imac)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Had the same problem yesterday but now i can get on Anzhi again!
Tried again? I can upload somewhere maybe tomorow if you want to!


----------



## loechie (Jul 21, 2014)

yooskoo said:


> Had the same problem yesterday but now i can get on Anzhi again!
> Tried again? I can upload somewhere maybe tomorow if you want to!

Click to collapse



Still no acces to Anzhi. I would appreciate your upload :good:


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 21, 2014)

loechie said:


> Still no acces to Anzhi. I would appreciate your upload :good:

Click to collapse



Gonna upload tomorrow! Have slow upload speed, it gonna take some time!


----------



## loechie (Jul 21, 2014)

yooskoo said:


> Gonna upload tomorrow! Have slow upload speed, it gonna take some time!

Click to collapse



Thank You for the reply - in fact i'm just downloading V2.06 now (through FOTA on my phone).

So I don't need it for hte moment (maybe someone else can also use it ?)

Thanks again


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 22, 2014)

*Davidking NX503A V2.06*

Link to Davidking V2.06 Rom

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4eDAh1ieBFfOVRza3lPX0dLSGc&usp=sharing
1 Install from windows z5s_Recovery_6.0.4.9.exe (Usb debug) Type in 1 and enter wait for phone to restart
2 In CWM wipe data/factory reset 2 times
3 Flash Davidking~NX503A~V2.06~0711.zip 
4 After that flash Fc.zip (Patch file)
5 (Opcional) Flash pa_googlekeyboard-module-4.4.4-20140716-signed.zip file for google keyboard
6 Restart phone. Select No 2 times (Root, Replace original recovery)

Original link:
http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-9072349-1-1.html


----------



## pepinto (Jul 22, 2014)

*nubia z5s trouble with rooting*

Hello Guys!

I have a weird problem with my nubia z5s. I wanted to install google play, and other gapps, but because it's a chinese phone, it wasn't succesfull. Then i found a very good, understandable manual to root, install mutli-lang, and gapps. I did everything right, and everything was fine, no error messages etc, until the last reboot. The phone booted, the starting options (language settings, time, etc, like when u first start your phone) appeared, but the touchscreen is not responding to any touches. All the physical buttons work, and the screen also shows things (i push volume, and it appears on the screen) but if i want to touch it, nothing happens. I couldn't even access to the memory, because i should choose from a menu how i want to connect my phone to pc. The pc recognizes when i plug in the cable (there is this typical windows sound) but no driver shows up..

Is there any chance that i can repair my phone? I really want it back, please help me Android Angels


----------



## loechie (Jul 23, 2014)

yooskoo said:


> Link to Davidking V2.06 Rom
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4eDAh1ieBFfOVRza3lPX0dLSGc&usp=sharing
> 1 Install from windows z5s_Recovery_6.0.4.9.exe (Usb debug) Type in 1 and enter wait for phone to restart
> ...

Click to collapse



Installed Davidking V2.06 and it works perfect 
Except ... No Gps signal at all... With GPS TEST there are nog gpssignal in view, like it is not even on !
The GPS co,f. file looks ok
Any solutions ?


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 23, 2014)

loechie said:


> Installed Davidking V2.06 and it works perfect
> Except ... No Gps signal at all... With GPS TEST there are nog gpssignal in view, like it is not even on !
> The GPS co,f. file looks ok
> Any solutions ?

Click to collapse



Dont know sorry, but its interesting, my gps signal is far better with this rom then ever, much more accuret and has better speed finding signal.
I have some problems with the data/wifi connection, dont know why.
Try searching on anzhi forum:
http://bbs.anzhi.com/forum-1237-1.html
Large collection of roms,tutorials and everything you need. Use google translet. Had to be a member to see downlad links

Sorry i dont saw you cant get on anzhi.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2749259&page=2
Maybe here.


----------



## loechie (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for your answer.

I flashed a GPS fix from Tiviac and everything works fine now :laugh:

hope batterylife is better then 2.04






yooskoo said:


> Dont know sorry, but its interesting, my gps signal is far better with this rom then ever, much more accuret and has better speed finding signal.
> I have some problems with the data/wifi connection, dont know why.
> Try searching on anzhi forum:
> http://bbs.anzhi.com/forum-1237-1.html
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## reneftw (Jul 23, 2014)

What is the best ROM for z5s for a girl (so I don't care about games). I'll receive one for my gf and I don't know what ROM to flash.


----------



## haim3307 (Jul 24, 2014)

Can anybody give me working Gapps package for UI2.06?


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 24, 2014)

haim3307 said:


> Can anybody give me working Gapps package for UI2.06?

Click to collapse



I'm using one of this, works perfect:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942


----------



## IceTea7 (Jul 24, 2014)

Is youtube working, too? 
Can I easily make the update from 2.04 to 2.06 via OTA?
That's what I have at the moment.


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 24, 2014)

IceTea7 said:


> Is youtube working, too?
> Can I easily make the update from 2.04 to 2.06 via OTA?
> That's what I have at the moment.

Click to collapse



If you using offical rom i think you can. The linked apps works perfect. Used the youtube app, hangouts, playstore, maps. Everything seems run good, no problems yet, but not used too much


Sent from my NX503A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IceTea7 (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't know if it is the official rom. I have it from @tivac thread and have flashed it via twrp.


----------



## genialmaniac (Jul 24, 2014)

IceTea7 said:


> I don't know if it is the official rom. I have it from @tivac thread and have flashed it via twrp.

Click to collapse



Most of time, custom rom means no ota, but you can usually flash over your current one without wipe anything (in particular there where changes are mainly ui related.

BTW can you please post results of "adb shell getvent" or something like that ? It s to know if some ppl are like me having that old synaptic touchscreen controller and not the new cypress one. Zte indeed released a lot of hardware version of touchscreen apparently and it creates issues with some ROMs...

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## loechie (Jul 26, 2014)

There seems to be a new update to V2.07
Downloaded via OTA but cannot seem to update it through ota.
Anyone can post it or a link ?

Tanx


----------



## phoinixtk (Jul 27, 2014)

i have installed the new recovery fom nubia
and then installed the 2.07 rom

i see that my device is not rooted... but i can not root it with vroot
and i now cannot install the cwm to install the gapps

any suggestions?


----------



## pepinto (Jul 29, 2014)

*problem solved*



pepinto said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I have a weird problem with my nubia z5s. I wanted to install google play, and other gapps, but because it's a chinese phone, it wasn't succesfull. Then i found a very good, understandable manual to root, install mutli-lang, and gapps. I did everything right, and everything was fine, no error messages etc, until the last reboot. The phone booted, the starting options (language settings, time, etc, like when u first start your phone) appeared, but the touchscreen is not responding to any touches. All the physical buttons work, and the screen also shows things (i push volume, and it appears on the screen) but if i want to touch it, nothing happens. I couldn't even access to the memory, because i should choose from a menu how i want to connect my phone to pc. The pc recognizes when i plug in the cable (there is this typical windows sound) but no driver shows up..
> 
> Is there any chance that i can repair my phone? I really want it back, please help me Android Angels

Click to collapse




I managed to solve the problem with finding the suitable ROM. it wasn't easy, looks like my Nubia doesn't like most of the ROMs.


----------



## reneftw (Jul 29, 2014)

pepinto said:


> I managed to solve the problem with finding the suitable ROM. it wasn't easy, looks like my Nubia doesn't like most of the ROMs.

Click to collapse



And that is? Maybe somebody else has that problem too.


----------



## pepinto (Jul 29, 2014)

reneftw said:


> And that is? Maybe somebody else has that problem too.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2749259 this guy linked the perfect rom for z5s. i just somehow missed it in the flow of ROMs.


----------



## genialmaniac (Jul 29, 2014)

We should have official update on the 8th of August, it will mainly be based on the h207. I don't know if it will be a multi language or not.... Also, even if zte released multiple kind of digitizer on the  z5s they don't talk about any synaptic and/or Cyprus compatibility fix. Which is  the most important for me because of that frozen screen issue with the synaptic flavor.

Source: bbs.Nubia.cn/forum.php

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IceTea7 (Jul 29, 2014)

Is it possible to flash the newest rom with an English CWM instead of Chinese Twrp? 
If yes, where do I get the CWM and the 2.06 Rom?


----------



## reneftw (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello. I got the Davidking 2.0.7 ROM and the newest bilingual CWM recovery. It's an executable file, and unfortunately the .exe is in Chinese. Can anyone tell me what are the 3 options I have?


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 29, 2014)

reneftw said:


> Hello. I got the Davidking 2.0.7 ROM and the newest bilingual CWM recovery. It's an executable file, and unfortunately the .exe is in Chinese. Can anyone tell me what are the 3 options I have?

Click to collapse



With the Daviking 2.0.6. Rom i'we used the first option. Type 1 then enter. It was the z5s_Recovery_6.0.4.9.
Then the phone gets the recovery.


----------



## reneftw (Jul 29, 2014)

Thank you. Maybe someone who speaks Chinese could tell us what the 3 options are.


----------



## yooskoo (Jul 29, 2014)

*Bad wifi/3g signal*

So im using the Davidking 2.0.6. Rom and everything is ok expect the wifi and 3g signal.
I dont know thath this roms are updating the phone's firmeware. I'we never updated it only flashed the 2.0.4 and 2.0.6 Davidking Roms.
Where can i check the firmeware version of the phone?
Thanks!


----------



## reneftw (Jul 29, 2014)

Do davidking' rom come with playstore pre-installed? It's this ROM the best option? Or what do you recommend?


----------



## genialmaniac (Jul 29, 2014)

reneftw said:


> Thank you. Maybe someone who speaks Chinese could tell us what the 3 options are.

Click to collapse



Unzip the exe, open the contained ".bat" with office (or any editor supporting Chinese language) and use google translate, that's what I did for my other Chinese phone...

Basically, the three options are:
- Firstly flash custom recovery
- secondly Flash official English recovery
- Lastly reboot to recovery

It should be the same

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## reneftw (Jul 29, 2014)

genialmaniac said:


> Unzip the exe, open the contained ".bat" with office (or any editor supporting Chinese language) and use google translate, that's what I did for my other Chinese phone...
> 
> Basically, the three options are:
> - Firstly flash custom recovery
> ...

Click to collapse



It is the same. Thank you. 

1. Flash Chinese cwm
2. Flash oficial recovery (I guess nubia original recovery) 
3. Reboot to recovery.


----------



## phoinixtk (Jul 29, 2014)

I am on official 2.07. If i am rooted and update the rom shouldn't the root stay? Why have i lost the root?
  If i downgrade to 1.30 then root.  And then upgrade to 2.07 will i have the root?


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## reneftw (Jul 29, 2014)

I installed davidking's 2.0.7 ROM but still has thing in Chinese. For example, even settings have some Chinese in it. Is it possible to make it all English? Is 2.0.6 the same?


----------



## xiaolong84 (Jul 29, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> I am on official 2.07. If i am rooted and update the rom shouldn't the root stay? Why have i lost the root?
> If i downgrade to 1.30 then root.  And then upgrade to 2.07 will i have the root?

Click to collapse



You need flash a custom rom, like davidking or laoli rom, they created a rom based on the last 2.07, working perfectly, i just flash the supersu from recovery after flash one of these rom, all works fine, use cwm 6.0.4.9 (i used the Chinese version but the English version must work too)


----------



## reneftw (Jul 29, 2014)

xiaolong84 said:


> You need flash a custom rom, like davidking or laoli rom, they created a rom based on the last 2.07, working perfectly, i just flash the supersu from recovery after flash one of these rom, all works fine, use cwm 6.0.4.9 (i used the Chinese version but the English version must work too)

Click to collapse



Does laoli rom still has things in chinese if set to English? I am downloading it now, but it takes me 2 hours. Can you please provice us with the supersu zip?


----------



## xiaolong84 (Jul 29, 2014)

reneftw said:


> I installed davidking's 2.0.7 ROM but still has thing in Chinese. For example, even settings have some Chinese in it. Is it possible to make it all English? Is 2.0.6 the same?

Click to collapse



I have the davidking 2.04  localized in Italian, with same word in English, where do you find the Chinese words? Which settings?

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------




reneftw said:


> Does laoli rom still has things in chinese if set to English? I am downloading it now, but it takes me 2 hours. Can you please provice us with the supersu zip?

Click to collapse



I found it in 4pda forum , https://cloud.mail.ru/public/1896cc612583/UPDATE-SuperSU-v2.00.zip
It works for me with nubia 2.04 davidking, i still didn't find any bug in this version so i didn't upgrade to 2.06/2.07 , i wait 8 August for stable version


----------



## reneftw (Jul 29, 2014)

xiaolong84 said:


> I have the davidking 2.04  localized in Italian, with same word in English, where do you find the Chinese words? Which settings?

Click to collapse



The ROM came with oficial multilanguage (1.3.0 I guess) and I installed davidking's 2.0.7. I even have apps in Chinese. I did not wipe/factory reset 2 times, but only 1. Could that be the problem?


----------



## xiaolong84 (Jul 29, 2014)

I think it's just a bug of new version, my 2.04 settings are in Italian, about that Chinese app, you can delete them all, i just use the anzhi app store and the infrared control, you can delete with clean master or root explore, i see the root super user app, does it work? It's rooted?


----------



## phoinixtk (Jul 29, 2014)

xiaolong84 said:


> You need flash a custom rom, like davidking or laoli rom, they created a rom based on the last 2.07, working perfectly, i just flash the supersu from recovery after flash one of these rom, all works fine, use cwm 6.0.4.9 (i used the Chinese version but the English version must work too)

Click to collapse





my problem is that without root i cannot flash anything... no cwm no new rom no gapps... and i have the official new recovery


i am flashing the 1.30 again to root it... and then install cwm to install daviking... where can i find the latest daviking rom?


----------



## reneftw (Jul 29, 2014)

http://pan.baidu.com/share/init?shareid=1971585696&uk=2971899738

Pass: h1io


----------



## phoinixtk (Jul 29, 2014)

reneftw said:


> http://pan.baidu.com/share/init?shareid=1971585696&uk=2971899738
> 
> Pass: h1io

Click to collapse




thank you very much for the fast reply 

lets get to work


----------



## reneftw (Jul 29, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> thank you very much for the fast reply
> 
> lets get to work

Click to collapse



For me, davidking's 2.0.7 isn't fully translated to English (see a few posts above) . I am preparing to flash his 2.0.6 version. You can find the download link for that a page or two back.


----------



## phoinixtk (Jul 29, 2014)

reneftw said:


> For me, davidking's 2.0.7 isn't fully translated to English (see a few posts above) . I am preparing to flash his 2.0.6 version. You can find the download link for that a page or two back.

Click to collapse



yeap i saw that post... ok i ll try the 2.06...
the only problem i saw on the official 2.07 was in the browser (you can not delete downloaded files) so i think 2.06 wont be so bad
after all i will install all the gapps...

anywayz thnx


does it also need the gps fix?


----------



## reneftw (Jul 29, 2014)

Who uses official browser? 
Somebody posted earlier that it does.


----------



## phoinixtk (Jul 29, 2014)

reneftw said:


> Who uses official browser?
> Somebody posted earlier that it does.

Click to collapse



well at least try the stock apps... maybe they are good... but with nubia i have really given up...

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

everything perfect 

except everytime when i reboot i get a message to set my signal settings...


----------



## phoinixtk (Jul 29, 2014)

problem solved... by itself...


anyone know where to get the nubia stock camera app? google camera is not so nice as the stock...


----------



## canconmod (Jul 30, 2014)

It is worth buying I think, the quaily of ZTE is trustworthy, but the price is a little high, so maybe non cost-effective.


----------



## reneftw (Jul 30, 2014)

I am using go pro sms for my text messages. Anyone knows why I get every message twice? I think one message is from go sms and the other from z5s's default sms app. Anyone knows what is that called? In all other phones I had the app was "messaging" and I use titanium to freeze it, but I do not find it on z5s.

Also, can I get big pictures when somebody calls me? For now it just shows the picture in a small circle.


----------



## phoinixtk (Jul 30, 2014)

reneftw said:


> I am using go pro sms for my text messages. Anyone knows why I get every message twice? I think one message is from go sms and the other from z5s's default sms app. Anyone knows what is that called? In all other phones I had the app was "messaging" and I use titanium to freeze it, but I do not find it on z5s.
> 
> Also, can I get big pictures when somebody calls me? For now it just shows the picture in a small circle.

Click to collapse



Go sms has an option to freeze the stock sms...  If that doesnt work just uninstall the stock sms... 

If you want big pictures just install another caller app...


----------



## reneftw (Jul 30, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> Go sms has an option to freeze the stock sms...  If that doesnt work just uninstall the stock sms...
> 
> If you want big pictures just install another caller app...

Click to collapse



I only found something like uncheck this if stock app is still installed and you receive double messages, but that does now work.
And I cannot uninstall stock sms because I don't know what is called. I kept looking for it with titanium. Usual, it's called simple "messaging", but I could not find it. I think it has something to do with the fact that is integrated in the dialer and it is not a standalone app. Any ideas how it's called or how to uninstall it? I am rooted and on davidking's 2.0.6.


----------



## phoinixtk (Jul 30, 2014)

reneftw said:


> I only found something like uncheck this if stock app is still installed and you receive double messages, but that does now work.
> And I cannot uninstall stock sms because I don't know what is called. I kept looking for it with titanium. Usual, it's called simple "messaging", but I could not find it. I think it has something to do with the fact that is integrated in the dialer and it is not a standalone app. Any ideas how it's called or how to uninstall it? I am rooted and on davidking's 2.0.6.

Click to collapse



yeah that is the option i meant... well if this doesnt work....

1)we have the same rom... i flashed the GOOGLE STOCK PACKAGE http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942
which replaces the stock sms app... and then i just deleted the hangouts (google messaging app)


2)try an app called system app remover (give it root privileges) it will list all your apps and at the bottom it has the apps called "key module" try searching there one of these apps should be the messaging app


----------



## reneftw (Jul 30, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> yeah that is the option i meant... well if this doesnt work....
> 
> 1)we have the same rom... i flashed the GOOGLE STOCK PACKAGE http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2397942
> which replaces the stock sms app... and then i just deleted the hangouts (google messaging app)
> ...

Click to collapse



1. I will install full package of gapps. I only installed modular one as I do not use all Google Apps, but then I will uninstall what I do not need. 

2. Can you please give me a link to the app you mentioned? I found several and I do not know what to install. 

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## phoinixtk (Jul 30, 2014)

reneftw said:


> 1. I will install full package of gapps. I only installed modular one as I do not use all Google Apps, but then I will uninstall what I do not need.
> 
> 2. Can you please give me a link to the app you mentioned? I found several and I do not know what to install.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jumobile.manager.systemapp&hl=en

you dont need to do both... try first with the app remover... and then try the gapps...


----------



## reneftw (Jul 30, 2014)

Ok. So after a little research, I found that nubia sms app is integrated in the dialer and contacts app. So, if you uninstall one, you have to uninstall the others too. I tried dirty flashing that gapps pack, but it did not removed the default messaging apps. So I am stuck with double messages or only the default messages app.


----------



## phoinixtk (Jul 31, 2014)

One more thing i just noticed...  Fm radio app oi missing...


----------



## defcomg (Aug 2, 2014)

reneftw said:


> Ok. So after a little research, I found that nubia sms app is integrated in the dialer and contacts app. So, if you uninstall one, you have to uninstall the others too. I tried dirty flashing that gapps pack, but it did not removed the default messaging apps. So I am stuck with double messages or only the default messages app.

Click to collapse



Goto Settings then More the first Option is default SMS app select Go Sms


----------



## reneftw (Aug 2, 2014)

defcomg said:


> Goto Settings then More the first Option is default SMS app select Go Sms

Click to collapse



This was the first thing I tried, but I doesn't work. Tried with laoli520 ROM also, so I don't think is a bug just for this ROM. Does that setting work for you?


----------



## reneftw (Aug 5, 2014)

I am on davidking's 2.0.6 rom. Does anyone happen that after a while, the phone disconnects itself from the wifi router?


----------



## loechie (Aug 5, 2014)

reneftw said:


> I am on davidking's 2.0.6 rom. Does anyone happen that after a while, the phone disconnects itself from the wifi router?

Click to collapse



Didn't have any problem with that .... I'm now on 2.07 and that works perfect too :laugh:


----------



## defcomg (Aug 6, 2014)

anybody who wants dng raw https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5NJTB9bLPdsaWRCal8wdjVfTE0/edit?usp=docslist_api

G+ https://plus.google.com/app/basic/110648442617437735764


----------



## Vins93 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi to all.. I'm new on this forum and hope that someone can help me. I have a z5s with et  custom rom and software version 1.22 and now i want to update it. I downloaded updates via OTA but i think i won't work because it's rooted. How i can upgrade to new nubia UI and what custom rom i must flash to have multilanguage? Thanks and sorry for bad english


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 7, 2014)

Vins93 said:


> Hi to all.. I'm new on this forum and hope that someone can help me. I have a z5s with et  custom rom and software version 1.22 and now i want to update it. I downloaded updates via OTA but i think i won't work because it's rooted. How i can upgrade to new nubia UI and what custom rom i must flash to have multilanguage? Thanks and sorry for bad english

Click to collapse



Just wait.  Tommorow is the official release of the 2.0 ui...


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 7, 2014)

does anyone know how to change the screen?

has anyone opened the nubia z5s?

i broke my screen and i ordered a new one... but i cannot find any video on how to open the phone...

my problem is that the buttons are surrounded by the one plastic piece that usually opens on most phones


----------



## defcomg (Aug 7, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> does anyone know how to change the screen?
> 
> has anyone opened the nubia z5s?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



check anzhi I think there was picture tutorial on how to open the device


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

jasonx3 said:


> im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.
> 
> 5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nahh far to expensive for that specs !
You should wait on release of the Mi4 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## genialmaniac (Aug 7, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Nahh far to expensive for that specs !
> You should wait on release of the Mi4
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



All xiaomi products are barely available at their release point in time. Without talking about the fact it s always far more expansive than on official xiaomi website if you want to buy one outside china... The phone to buy now is the oneplus one. Even the 40 extra bucks from Chinese version worth it.

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

genialmaniac said:


> All xiaomi products are barely available at their release point in time. Without talking about the fact it s always far more expansive than on official xiaomi website if you want to buy one outside china... The phone to buy now is the oneplus one. Even the 40 extra bucks from Chinese version worth it.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What are the differences between chinese version and official one?
I mean is the phone different?
Can i set other lamguages?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 8, 2014)

so anyone tried the 2.09?

i see it has radio back again....

anyone knows how to flash it and keep root?

ps. i think i found a root tool for the 2.0 ui
http://translate.google.com/transla...dbox=0&usg=ALkJrhgNRp-MwVlcL6SpC7TXkEIofdkZeg


----------



## genialmaniac (Aug 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> What are the differences between chinese version and official one?
> I mean is the phone different?
> Can i set other lamguages?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



No diff. Same phone. Same factory. One plus organize the poor delivery only. End off topic.


Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## loechie (Aug 9, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> Just wait.  Tommorow is the official release of the 2.0 ui...

Click to collapse




Nothing yet .... ???


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 10, 2014)

loechie said:


> Nothing yet .... ???

Click to collapse



no its out http://bbs.nubia.cn/thread-235062-1-1.html


----------



## loechie (Aug 10, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> no its out http://bbs.nubia.cn/thread-235062-1-1.html

Click to collapse



downloaded the update but i get an error when i try to install it... i,m now using davidking v2.07..
maybe because it is rooted ?


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 10, 2014)

loechie said:


> downloaded the update but i get an error when i try to install it... i,m now using davidking v2.07..
> maybe because it is rooted ?

Click to collapse



now i think its because you have cwm recovery...

you have to put the official


----------



## loechie (Aug 10, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> now i think its because you have cwm recovery...
> 
> you have to put the official

Click to collapse



But then I will loose root ??
And how to put back the official recovery ?
Is the V2.09 also multilanguage ?

Thanks


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 10, 2014)

loechie said:


> But then I will loose root ??
> And how to put back the official recovery ?
> Is the V2.09 also multilanguage ?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



yes i think you propably loose root... and i still havent tried a program to root the 2.0 ui... i posted one that maybe works...

i dont know much because i broke my screen and i cannot do anything at the moment...

the 2.07 was multilanguage so i think the 2.09 will also be...


to put back the original there is the programm at the guide of tivac... you have to put that recovery and then update it to the new official that nubia has... and then flash the ui


----------



## loechie (Aug 10, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> yes i think you propably loose root... and i still havent tried a program to root the 2.0 ui... i posted one that maybe works...
> 
> i dont know much because i broke my screen and i cannot do anything at the moment...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer - i will keep it at v2.07 for now (propably not much difference with the v2.09 anyway) since it is working very good. There will be other Rom's that will have root in the future


----------



## elmely (Aug 11, 2014)

*davidking update*

Hi
I using the davidking v2.06, how can i update to the davidking v2.09 ? Just install the rom from the cwm recovery?


----------



## loechie (Aug 13, 2014)

elmely said:


> Hi
> I using the davidking v2.06, how can i update to the davidking v2.09 ? Just install the rom from the cwm recovery?

Click to collapse



Check this link... there is everything you need to know.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2749259


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 13, 2014)

elmely said:


> Hi
> I using the davidking v2.06, how can i update to the davidking v2.09 ? Just install the rom from the cwm recovery?

Click to collapse



do you have a link for the 2.09 daviking?


----------



## elmely (Aug 13, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> do you have a link for the 2.09 daviking?

Click to collapse



Linksan.baidu.com/s/1pJma1Iz Password: 8xso
double-click the bright screen, palm lock screen" patch package
Linksan.baidu.com/s/1hq1NNMW Password: mawc

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:40 PM ----------




elmely said:


> Linksan.baidu.com/s/1pJma1Iz Password: 8xso
> double-click the bright screen, palm lock screen" patch package
> Linksan.baidu.com/s/1hq1NNMW Password: mawc

Click to collapse



Insted  write p


----------



## loechie (Aug 13, 2014)

elmely said:


> Linksan.baidu.com/s/1pJma1Iz Password: 8xso
> double-click the bright screen, palm lock screen" patch package
> Linksan.baidu.com/s/1hq1NNMW Password: mawc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the BOOT2 Zip ? 
Which one should be flashed first ?


----------



## elmely (Aug 13, 2014)

loechie said:


> What is the BOOT2 Zip ?
> Which one should be flashed first ?

Click to collapse



It add double-click  bright screen, palm lock screen to the ROM.


----------



## defcomg (Aug 14, 2014)

elmely said:


> Linksan.baidu.com/s/1pJma1Iz Password: 8xso
> double-click the bright screen, palm lock screen" patch package
> Linksan.baidu.com/s/1hq1NNMW Password: mawc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can someone mirror this I can't even load the baidu page


----------



## yooskoo (Aug 14, 2014)

*Davidking~NX503A~H209~0808  Rom*



defcomg said:


> can someone mirror this I can't even load the baidu page

Click to collapse



https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4eDAh1ieBFfRnBUQ1VobmhVeWc&usp=sharing

Uploaded here!


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 15, 2014)

i still havent understood this with the double click? what does it do?


----------



## defcomg (Aug 15, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> i still havent understood this with the double click? what does it do?

Click to collapse



I think its lost I'm translation its basically tapping on the screen to wake the  device and double tapping on clock area in status bar to put it to sleep and the palm lock basically puts device to sleep when you place hand over the screen these can be found in gestures


----------



## Bradati (Aug 18, 2014)

Does anyone know if the touch screen digitizer is glued to lcd or not?


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 20, 2014)

Bradati said:


> Does anyone know if the touch screen digitizer is glued to lcd or not?

Click to collapse



yes it is glued...


----------



## IceTea7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Which one is the best and stable rom at the moment and where can I download it?


----------



## IceTea7 (Aug 22, 2014)

yooskoo said:


> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B4eDAh1ieBFfRnBUQ1VobmhVeWc&usp=sharing
> 
> Uploaded here!

Click to collapse



Can someone please tell me how to install this rom?
Can I flash it with TWRP Syhost V2.7.1.3?
Do I only need to download the rom or the boot.zip, too?


----------



## xiaolong84 (Aug 22, 2014)

The boot.zip give you some new touch feature, knock knock unlock, 3 knock to lock, just it , you need do the 3 normal wipes, data,cache,dalvik, then flash the room, reboot, go in recovery again to flash gapps or that boot.zip
I use the cwm recovery 6.0.4.9


----------



## IceTea7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Does the boot zip include the GAPPS? 
And can I use TWRP or do I have to use CWM?


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## xiaolong84 (Aug 22, 2014)

You need find gapps for android 4.4.x, i find in anzhi forum, open a rom thread, they give you gapps link too, i think twrp is ok too, but i didn't try it


----------



## IceTea7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Do you use your Z5s with this rom?


----------



## xiaolong84 (Aug 22, 2014)

Yes, last David king rom 2.09 , it's perfect till now


----------



## IceTea7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ok, I will try it out now and let you know if it works or not.

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 PM ----------

I Now I have made a big mistake.
While I made the wipes I have erased the sdcard and now the phone only boots till the nubia sign.
I don't get a connection to the pc so I can't transfer a rom to the storage.


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 22, 2014)

try pressing all the buttons together while connected on usb for a long while... (vol up down and power)


ps. dont go to sdcard on cwm
go to storage/sdcard there are your install zips...


----------



## IceTea7 (Aug 22, 2014)

I will try it.
I have TWRP installed and not CWM.

---------- Post added at 05:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 PM ----------




phoinixtk said:


> try pressing all the buttons together while connected on usb for a long while... (vol up down and power)
> 
> 
> ps. dont go to sdcard on cwm
> go to storage/sdcard there are your install zips...

Click to collapse



Thank you. It worked. Now I hope that my phones starts again.
But the first step worked. I was able to transfer files to the phone.


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 22, 2014)

after installing the davidking 209 from here
i get a atx settings crashed whenever i start the phone... and i cannot enter the atx settings app...
what are they?

btw i see davidking has released a new rom... (209 but newer, i think i saw somewhere compass so i think its got some new stuff) can anyone upload it somewhere?


----------



## tivac (Aug 22, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> after installing the davidking 209 from here
> i get a atx settings crashed whenever i start the phone... and i cannot enter the atx settings app...
> what are they?
> 
> btw i see davidking has released a new rom... (209 but newer, i think i saw somewhere compass so i think its got some new stuff) can anyone upload it somewhere?

Click to collapse



İt is about language settings, if you chose chinese so atx settings work


----------



## IceTea7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Now my phone works again.
I have flashed the davidking rom but only the homebutton and the on/off button work. Back, menu and the volumerocker don't work.


----------



## xiaolong84 (Aug 22, 2014)

I change Chinese, atx works now  but i understand nothing haha, i have last Davidking with compass, download it from baidu,i know it's slow ..but it's the only way


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 23, 2014)

xiaolong84 said:


> I change Chinese, atx works now  but i understand nothing haha, i have last Davidking with compass, download it from baidu,i know it's slow ..but it's the only way

Click to collapse




i have a problem with whatsapp... as soon as i install gapps and sync my stuff when i try to open whatsapp it crashes....


edit. i reinstalled davidking 2.06 with the same gapps and there whatsapp has no problem...
does the recovery has anything to do with that? both times i used the 6.0.4.5 cwm?

edit2. it also crashes when i access the apps in settings


----------



## the_marox (Aug 25, 2014)

*how to resolve slow download problem*



xiaolong84 said:


> I change Chinese, atx works now  but i understand nothing haha, i have last Davidking with compass, download it from baidu,i know it's slow ..but it's the only way

Click to collapse



in order to download faster files from baidu and similar Chinese sites, you can download Download Accelerator Plus DAP10 from this site
	
	



```
www.speedbit.com/
```
. It is simple and give lot of benefits. it has only a problem, it change your default search engine to speedbit one


----------



## mircea alexandru (Aug 26, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> i have a problem with whatsapp... as soon as i install gapps and sync my stuff when i try to open whatsapp it crashes....
> 
> 
> edit. i reinstalled davidking 2.06 with the same gapps and there whatsapp has no problem...
> ...

Click to collapse



Same problem With wazzap and aplication în settings. Someone knows how to solve this?


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 26, 2014)

i managed to register at anzhi and post a question about it... lets see if they have any answer


----------



## mircea alexandru (Aug 26, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> i managed to register at anzhi and post a question about it... lets see if they have any answer

Click to collapse



Looking forward for a answer it's very annoing.


----------



## mircea alexandru (Aug 26, 2014)

*Problem*

Wazzap;settings —aplications and also The music app chrases


----------



## mircea alexandru (Aug 28, 2014)

*uffff*

So, I've already started getting nervous, or my phone has a problem or am I doing something wrong. 
ui 2.0.9 wazzap, setting Aplication, facebook videos and music chrases 
ui 2.0.7 same thing 
2.0.6 android system ui error 

can someone give me an operating system without problems?


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 28, 2014)

mircea alexandru said:


> So, I've already started getting nervous, or my phone has a problem or am I doing something wrong.
> ui 2.0.9 wazzap, setting Aplication, facebook videos and music chrases
> ui 2.0.7 same thing
> 2.0.6 android system ui error
> ...

Click to collapse



with the 2.06 i dont have any problems...

but i am thinking of returning to miui 4.8.8


----------



## mircea alexandru (Aug 28, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> with the 2.06 i dont have any problems...
> 
> but i am thinking of returning to miui 4.8.8

Click to collapse



MIUI 4.4.8 can be flashed with twrp?

The 2.06 ui,i install it it boots and then pammmm....error android chinese etc....and nothing

Give me your version for 2.06 i will tri it again.


----------



## phoinixtk (Aug 29, 2014)

mircea alexandru said:


> MIUI 4.4.8 can be flashed with twrp?
> 
> The 2.06 ui,i install it it boots and then pammmm....error android chinese etc....and nothing
> 
> Give me your version for 2.06 i will tri it again.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54317485&postcount=394


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## yooskoo (Aug 29, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54317485&postcount=394

Click to collapse



Important: you have to flash the fc.zip file, its a patch to the rom. Your 2.06 rom crushed becuse you dont flashed this i think, had the same problem.

Sent from my NX503A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IceTea7 (Sep 3, 2014)

Is there any new version of Davidking Rom?


----------



## phoinixtk (Sep 3, 2014)

http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-9144505-1-1.html

this one is based on the davidking and came out a day after the last davidking...

i dont know if whatsapp works


----------



## reneftw (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone feeling that the power button is a little used? It doesn't have that "click" when you press it, like the volume keys do.


----------



## defcomg (Sep 11, 2014)

reneftw said:


> Anyone feeling that the power button is a little used? It doesn't have that "click" when you press it, like the volume keys do.

Click to collapse



mine never had a click but the Nubia keys are weak AF my volume button does not work anymore


----------



## elmely (Sep 14, 2014)

defcomg said:


> mine never had a click but the Nubia keys are weak AF my volume button does not work anymore

Click to collapse



my volume button does not work anymore too.


----------



## defcomg (Sep 14, 2014)

elmely said:


> my volume button does not work anymore too.

Click to collapse



hopefully its the down one because if it up I dunno how one would get to the recovery


----------



## IceTea7 (Sep 14, 2014)

Can someone please send me a link to the newest dalvikrom because I can't download it from the chinese forum.
And how can I flash the newest original rom of ZTE, so that I can update it with the newest official firmwares via OTA?


----------



## phoinixtk (Sep 14, 2014)

no vol buttons either... first the up stopped and then the down...

to go to recovery most custom roms have a button in the update menu...

if not there is allways a command to boot to recovery from the recovery flashing programms

still very annoying because i cannot control vol on calls


----------



## genialmaniac (Sep 15, 2014)

IceTea7 said:


> Can someone please send me a link to the newest dalvikrom because I can't download it from the chinese forum.
> And how can I flash the newest original rom of ZTE, so that I can update it with the newest official firmwares via OTA?

Click to collapse



Use a download manager, there is always network cut with Chinese forums/content managers. A free software solves the issue. It did it for me trying to download from bbs.anzhi.cn 


Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IceTea7 (Sep 15, 2014)

But where do I find the newesr Roms and where is the download button on these chinese websites?


----------



## genialmaniac (Sep 15, 2014)

IceTea7 said:


> But where do I find the newesr Roms and where is the download button on these chinese websites?

Click to collapse



Search for how to connect to bbs.anzhi.cn because the zone is not translated by our DNS... The other source is bbs.nubia.cn/forum.php but it's by far more difficult to find something in there, please note you can find officials beta releases from that last. I use chrome and Google translate to find my way in there, automatic translation of Chinese to english... It s almost fully functional. I advise to use the first.

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IceTea7 (Sep 16, 2014)

Do I find the original stockroms on bbs.nubia.cn, too?


----------



## genialmaniac (Sep 16, 2014)

IceTea7 said:


> Do I find the original stockroms on bbs.nubia.cn, too?

Click to collapse



I just checked the official website www.nubia.cn, there is a download section, again use Google translate and your eyes here... There is the h209 available finally.. It's the official 4.4.2 with normally all features enabled. The current beta is apparently h211, davidking already customized it, can be found on anzhi. Date is 0913. I m busy to DL the official 1.5Gbs! Davidkink versions are usually  smaller anyway.

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## genialmaniac (Sep 17, 2014)

Sorry for previous messages talking about bbs.anzhi.cn... Please note it's a .com instead.

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## phoinixtk (Sep 17, 2014)

genialmaniac said:


> I just checked the official website www.nubia.cn, there is a download section, again use Google translate and your eyes here... There is the h209 available finally.. It's the official 4.4.2 with normally all features enabled. The current beta is apparently h211, davidking already customized it, can be found on anzhi. Date is 0913. I m busy to DL the official 1.5Gbs! Davidkink versions are usually  smaller anyway.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



have you tried the h11? does whatsapp work with it? 

i see this rom has only 1 bug reported... we are getting to perfect


----------



## IceTea7 (Sep 17, 2014)

At the moment I'm downloading the two roms of bbs.nubia.com. One with 1,5gb and the other one with 720mb. Are these the stock roms? 
Do I have to sign up on bbs.anzhi.com to be able to download roms because I can't find the download links. And of course I have translated the website.


----------



## genialmaniac (Sep 17, 2014)

IceTea7 said:


> At the moment I'm downloading the two roms of bbs.nubia.com. One with 1,5gb and the other one with 720mb. Are these the stock roms?
> Do I have to sign up on bbs.anzhi.com to be able to download roms because I can't find the download links. And of course I have translated the website.

Click to collapse



Indeed you need to register to get download link on anzhi. For nubia website, you don't need the 700mb file if you come from official android  4.2 version (v130 I  think)

Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IceTea7 (Sep 17, 2014)

No, I don't come from stockrom. Actual I have installed the UI2.0 which tivac has posted in the other thread in #1.


----------



## phoinixtk (Sep 19, 2014)

for some reason i cannot log in into bbs.anzhi
can anyone log in and dowload the new davidking rom? a new one just came out today


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## Fill_os_OFF (Sep 19, 2014)

*320*

Hi everyone!

I've found a way to workaround error 911 problem.
I have stock 1.22 and solution appears to be very simple

1. Open Play market and start to install any big game
2. It will stop with error 911 (actually, .obb file will be downloaded by now)
3. open file browser and go to the /storage/sdcard0/Android/obb folder (I was using Root Explorer, but I think any file manager will fit)
4. You will find there subfolder with game name (for example, com.bla-bla.game.name), open it
5. You will see file, something like this temp.*game-name*.bin
6  You have to rename this file from temp.*game-name*.bin to *game-name*.obb
7. Open Play market again and start to install this game again (this time only .apk file will be downloaded and game will be installed)

Hope it will be useful for you!


----------



## defcomg (Sep 20, 2014)

Fill_os_OFF said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've found a way to workaround error 911 problem.
> I have stock 1.22 and solution appears to be very simple
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks lol the error does not exist in kk downloaded multiple game MC4 injustice Gods from playstore all good


----------



## popra (Sep 21, 2014)

genialmaniac said:


> I just checked the official website, there is a download section, again use Google translate and your eyes here... There is the h209 available finally.. It's the official 4.4.2 with normally all features enabled. The current beta is apparently h211, davidking already customized it, can be found on anzhi. Date is 0913. I m busy to DL the official 1.5Gbs! Davidkink versions are usually  smaller anyway.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI U9508 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Can someone please upload the 4.2 to 4.4 zip on dropbox or google drive? I can't download it from nubia


----------



## Andresmoraj (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes is a good option


----------



## IceTea7 (Sep 24, 2014)

Why can't you download it? You don't have to log in. Easily push the download button.


----------



## defcomg (Sep 25, 2014)

IceTea7 said:


> Why can't you download it? You don't have to log in. Easily push the download button.

Click to collapse



For some the download is ultra slow for example last time I did a fota update from 1.22 to 1.30 it took 5 hours to download a 114mb update so download full ROM would take a while if its from pan.baidu the download page does not even load


----------



## IceTea7 (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok, I understand but I think i have downloaded the 1,5gb and the other 750mb simultaneous and it took around 3 hours. Bad that I haven't that the 1,5gb file includes the 750mb file.


----------



## phoinixtk (Oct 8, 2014)

has anyone found a solution for the new roms and the whatsapp - viber problem?

after rom 2.06 (official or not) its not working

and we are at 2.11 now (davidking and official)


----------



## phoinixtk (Oct 11, 2014)

some roms for those who wanna try...
my vol up down buttons are gone so i dont want to experiment anymore

davidking 2.11 19-9 with patch
https://mega.co.nz/#F!5hI2BAbR!21O5NF2AwJKrNRKiitFriQ
link: http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-9192627-1-1.html

other 2.11 30-9 with patch
https://mega.co.nz/#F!UkxASaQb!YVQ9DlN9KgK_tpqoTOEi5w
link: http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-9203808-1-1.html

and one miui custom from 28-9 with the gapps extra
https://mega.co.nz/#F!IwI0GILL!X3YhngkCOe7I-vjBLBQgpg
Link: http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-9201310-1-1.html


----------



## phoinixtk (Oct 17, 2014)

2.12 is out

https://mega.co.nz/#F!kspGGKRT!woE7HN5roO-S-GQDx8_hsA


----------



## defcomg (Oct 17, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> 2.12 is out
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#F!kspGGKRT!woE7HN5roO-S-GQDx8_hsA

Click to collapse



is this rooted ?

is this for stock or twrp recovery?

if you have flashed it can you comment on any changes from 2.11


----------



## phoinixtk (Oct 17, 2014)

defcomg said:


> is this rooted ?
> 
> is this for stock or twrp recovery?
> 
> if you have flashed it can you comment on any changes from 2.11

Click to collapse




it is rooted, not for stock 
the link:
http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-9223223-1-1.html

according to nubia this are the changes from 2.11 (translated with google translate):
The main change Description:
Optimize the effect of camera flash photography
Optimize network traffic status bar displays
Open the Notification Center Optimization quick indication
Caton phenomenon when optimizing browse pictures gallery
Optimize network model to support mobile / Unicom select only 3G
Repair music player FC
Repair speed display allowed to question
When repair gallery about switching probability FC
Repair tripartite call display "null" problem
World time in the city to repair the problem can not be deleted
Repair enter from backstage problems can not use flashlight
In some cases fix the problem can not be displayed photo gallery
After the repair RMVB format video Pause Press the home button FC
Fix some telecom card in the lock screen shows "46003" problem


----------



## defcomg (Oct 18, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> it is rooted, not for stock
> the link:
> http://bbs.anzhi.com/thread-9223223-1-1.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Optimize network model to support mobile / Unicom select only 3g I think I will update for this reason I need roaming to work in 2.11 it fails


----------



## phoinixtk (Oct 18, 2014)

defcomg said:


> Optimize network model to support mobile / Unicom select only 3g I think I will update for this reason I need roaming to work in 2.11 it fails

Click to collapse



i still have problems with whatsapp... and email... and in the settings sometimes i have FC

i am once again returning to 2.06


----------



## loechie (Oct 19, 2014)

Keeps crashing after some minutes   - back to 2.11


----------



## defcomg (Oct 19, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> i still have problems with whatsapp... and email... and in the settings sometimes i have FC
> 
> i am once again returning to 2.06

Click to collapse



the error seems to be caused by listview if you have atx settings try disable it clear dalvik cache


----------



## phoinixtk (Oct 19, 2014)

defcomg said:


> the error seems to be caused by listview if you have atx settings try disable it clear dalvik cache

Click to collapse



the whatsapp error? or the FC issue of the settings?


----------



## defcomg (Oct 19, 2014)

phoinixtk said:


> the whatsapp error? or the FC issue of the settings?

Click to collapse



WhatsApp I don't have fc in settings


----------



## reneftw (Oct 19, 2014)

In the latest versions, is messaging still in the phone app? I mean, if you open "phone", are there 3 tabs: call list, contacts, messaging? 
I ask this because on 2.0.6 I get double messages if I install another app. I cannot disable the default app for sms via titanium because it comes together with the phone and contacts app.


----------



## phoinixtk (Oct 20, 2014)

THE PATCH is not necessary. its only for the lockscreen to use the corners of the screen....


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## loechie (Oct 28, 2014)

I want to go back to the official (not rooted) version (v2.12) from Nubia.
Anyone knows if it is multilanguage ?


----------



## phoinixtk (Oct 28, 2014)

this is not the official 2.12
its from the russian forum
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/d919a4d21835/H212_mod.zip

it has root access, tranaslations, gapps, the xperia keyboard and a full screen caller app
the chinese apps have been removed
and whatsapp viber working properly


if there are problems with gapps... try flashing them again from the files here in xda
if double tap screen awakening is not working try this https://yadi.sk/d/nnQlfjaHcAZb4
for any other problems try flashing the stock kernel https://cloud.mail.ru/public/b49f178e4386/stock.zip


----------



## loechie (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok - will try it - thank you


----------



## ha0s23 (Oct 29, 2014)

*d*

Gapps doesnt have problems, IR works good, Radio doest work like say in the russian forum. All touch gestures works very good and i notice something, now the phone sounds much louder in speakers and headphones too(loud and clear)

I made an test with Antutu benchmark when i had 4.2.2 ( and i get 39813 points), now after i update to the new ROM 4.4.2 KitKat with Nubia UI v2.5.1 my Antutu score is 32323 points but i think this is not a problem 

At the moment this ROM is very very stable and i dont had any problem with(lagging,phone freezes etc). I will keep in touch how i going with this ROM


----------



## loechie (Oct 29, 2014)

Had trouble getting a good GPS signal - installed GPS Doctor and after that it seems better


----------



## phoinixtk (Oct 30, 2014)

loechie said:


> Had trouble getting a good GPS signal - installed GPS Doctor and after that it seems better

Click to collapse




for gps problems you can allways try flashing this https://yadi.sk/d/eNQz_1SMQMX7u


----------



## loechie (Oct 30, 2014)

I checked my GPS.conf after using GPSDoctor and it says exactely the mod what you suggested  So no need to flash that zip
Thank you !


----------



## defcomg (Oct 31, 2014)

I read on the Nubia forums apparently in version 2.12 manual focus works is this true ?


----------



## cristian313 (Oct 31, 2014)

*no no*

for me zte nubia is not a good choiche


----------



## acerulz (Nov 2, 2014)

getting a Nubia Z5S for 250$ , worth it ? have second thoughts due to low storage, any views on battery with 3G on whole day ?


----------



## Iñaki Cou (Nov 11, 2014)

acerulz said:


> getting a Nubia Z5S for 250$ , worth it ? have second thoughts due to low storage, any views on battery with 3G on whole day ?

Click to collapse



for that price you can also ask yourself the mini z7


----------



## acerulz (Nov 13, 2014)

in my country Z5S itself is rare and not launched, its an imported piece.. getting a Z7 is next to impossible though


----------



## defcomg (Nov 13, 2014)

acerulz said:


> in my country Z5S itself is rare and not launched, its an imported piece.. getting a Z7 is next to impossible though

Click to collapse



Same here z5s is only sold in China only way is through 3rd party resellers Liao is pretty good

Sent from my NX503A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## the_marox (Nov 28, 2014)

*difference*

which are the difference between Z5S NX503a and nx503j?


----------



## defcomg (Nov 28, 2014)

the_marox said:


> which are the difference between Z5S NX503a and nx503j?

Click to collapse



j indicates it supports LTE 

NX503A = Z5sn
NX503J = Z5S LTE but it TDD LTE which does not work in most places think majority use FDD LTE


----------



## patientx (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi guys I have this phone and got a question. Is there a way to enable some sound recording capability with 720p high fps /120fps) mode ?


----------



## Tinus81 (Dec 15, 2014)

Anyone having trouble with brightness?
My Z5s suddenly has very little brightness, it happened over night. The screens itself looks okay


----------



## peibol (Dec 21, 2014)

206$ 32gb version
197$ 16gb version 
coolicool.com


----------



## loechie (Dec 28, 2014)

*Lollipop*

Anyone knows if Z5S will get android 5.0 ???


----------



## defcomg (Dec 28, 2014)

loechie said:


> Anyone knows if Z5S will get android 5.0 ???

Click to collapse



yeah it will get official l after the z7 beta has been released there a cm12 build available its alpha tho


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## ScriptAlpha (Jan 2, 2015)

*make internal bigger*

Hi! 
I've had the Z5S since summer now, and used many different ROMs (CM11 2014.05.17, CM11 2014.06.14, DavidKing H206 and H209, MoKee), but all of them had some sort of bugs. Camera errors, HDR didn't always work, YouTube didn't work in CM11 and MoKee, couldn't play videos in Snapchat, and so on...

I've started downloading the H212 version posted earlier in this thread, hoping more bugs will be fixed in this. I actually wondered  if there is some way to make the phone think the internal storage is bigger. I have always used "su" command and then the "pm set-install-location 2" from ADB to make the internal last a little longer, and I've used an app to uninstall unnecessary system apps and move as much as possible to the 16GB storage (this made the app icons at the home pages disappear at reboot with CM11 and MoKee, but was able to fix it with NovaLauncher). Then after a week or two with normal uage, Google Play Store refuses to download and update apps due to the low availabe internal storage, although I have around 10GB still availabe in the "external" storage. I have tried apps that "swap" internal and external, but none worked. Is there any way to make the Z5S take around 4GB from the "external" and use it as it was internal storage (so that I end up with 6GB internal and 12GB external)???

(I am actaully not sure if I have 16GB or 32GB "external", so I've just used 16 here...) 

All answers areappreciated! :fingers-crossed:
PS: I think this is my first post, please don't be mad at me if I posted this at the wrong place... :angel:

Added a screenshot showing the current storage situation in "CM11 2014.06.14".


----------



## balozi007 (Jan 4, 2015)

*H2.12 Antutu*

Hi comrades. I just installed the H2.12 zip and the Antutu v5.5 score is 41222. I wonder how yours score.

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------

I read somewhere that the official H2.12 zip is 1.5Gb. Has anyone downloaded it? It will even be better if someone provided the link to get the zip.


----------



## ScriptAlpha (Jan 4, 2015)

*CWM status 7 error*



balozi007 said:


> Hi comrades. I just installed the H2.12 zip and the Antutu v5.5 score is 41222. I wonder how yours score.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------
> 
> I read somewhere that the official H2.12 zip is 1.5Gb. Has anyone downloaded it? It will even be better if someone provided the link to get the zip.

Click to collapse



My CWM recovery just gave me error "Status 7" when I tried to install the version 2.12 provided in this thread.


----------



## balozi007 (Jan 4, 2015)

ScriptAlpha said:


> My CWM recovery just gave me error "Status 7" when I tried to install the version 2.12 provided in this thread.

Click to collapse



Which CWM RECOVERY Version are you using?


----------



## ScriptAlpha (Jan 4, 2015)

*cwm version z5s*



balozi007 said:


> Which CWM RECOVERY Version are you using?

Click to collapse



"CWM-based Recovery v6.0.4.7 for Nubia z5s, Design by syhost @ bbs.anzhi.com"
It's pretty standard, english, no touch controls or any fancy.

I installed it with the tool provided in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2749259


----------



## balozi007 (Jan 4, 2015)

ScriptAlpha said:


> "CWM-based Recovery v6.0.4.7 for Nubia z5s, Design by syhost @ bbs.anzhi.com"
> It's pretty standard, english, no touch controls or any fancy.
> 
> I installed it with the tool provided in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2749259

Click to collapse



That is the stock recovery I guess. Well, I flashed that with CWM 6.0.4.8 ; got it here http://yadi.sk/d/B2G--JlGNqRSa
I have never used those tools. Dont mind the tools. 
Transfer the zip to sdcard then, flash it directly by installing the zip using the recovery you already have. Then reboot to recovery. Dont wipe anything here because it is not necessary.
I hope it will help, if not then let me know.


----------



## ScriptAlpha (Jan 4, 2015)

*still status 7 error...*



balozi007 said:


> That is the stock recovery I guess. Well, I flashed that with CWM 6.0.4.8 ; got it here [your link]
> I hope it will help, if not then let me know.

Click to collapse



I was able to get the recovery installed, but when I tried to flash the H2.12 ROM, it gave med the error status 7.
I did a factory reset, wiped cache and dalvik cache before I started flashing the ROM.

*This is what it said:*
_-- Installing: /storage/sdcard0/rom.zip
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Installing update...
set_perm: some changes failed
E: Error in /storage/sdcard0/rom.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted._

I did a backup before I started the process, so I will restore that now untill we find a new possible solution.

The DavidKing versions have never failed to install. Is there any DavidKing version based on the H2.12?
Thanks for the updated recovery by the way!


----------



## balozi007 (Jan 4, 2015)

ScriptAlpha said:


> Hi!
> I've had the Z5S since summer now, and used many different ROMs (CM11 2014.05.17, CM11 2014.06.14, DavidKing H206 and H209, MoKee), but all of them had some sort of bugs. Camera errors, HDR didn't always work, YouTube didn't work in CM11 and MoKee, couldn't play videos in Snapchat, and so on...
> 
> I've started downloading the H212 version posted earlier in this thread, hoping more bugs will be fixed in this. I actually wondered  if there is some way to make the phone think the internal storage is bigger. I have always used "su" command and then the "pm set-install-location 2" from ADB to make the internal last a little longer, and I've used an app to uninstall unnecessary system apps and move as much as possible to the 16GB storage (this made the app icons at the home pages disappear at reboot with CM11 and MoKee, but was able to fix it with NovaLauncher). Then after a week or two with normal uage, Google Play Store refuses to download and update apps due to the low availabe internal storage, although I have around 10GB still availabe in the "external" storage. I have tried apps that "swap" internal and external, but none worked. Is there any way to make the Z5S take around 4GB from the "external" and use it as it was internal storage (so that I end up with 6GB internal and 12GB external)???
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like yours is the 32Gb variant though I dont understand that langauge. Anyway, what you want to do is partitioning the entire memory, right?


----------



## ScriptAlpha (Jan 4, 2015)

*internal storage problems*



balozi007 said:


> Looks like yours is the 32Gb variant though I dont understand that langauge. Anyway, what you want to do is partitioning the entire memory, right?

Click to collapse



I tried to partition the "external" storage with a guide I found. It said I had to make a FAT32 primary partition for the sd storage, and an ext2 primary partition for the internal storage. That just left the phone and all the apps unable to detect the storage, so I had to format the entire thing back to a single FAT32.

I want the ROM, or Google Play to belive it has more internal storage, by letting it use some of the big "external" storage as if it was internal. This is mostly because Google Play Store starts giving me errors about not enough storage when trying to update or installing new apps. I have used an app with root preveliges to move ALL apps (not system apps and Play Services) out of the internal storage to save space, but it doesn't help much.


----------



## balozi007 (Jan 4, 2015)

ScriptAlpha said:


> I was able to get the recovery installed, but when I tried to flash the H2.12 ROM, it gave med the error status 7.
> I did a factory reset, wiped cache and dalvik cache before I started flashing the ROM.
> 
> *This is what it said:*
> ...

Click to collapse



Given that DavidKing's version fails, try this one on this thread page 55 by phoinixtk on 28th October 2014, 07:54 PM. I have been prevented from posting external links.
It's pretty stable with all features including Google Framework for Nubia z5s. It is multilanguage but from Russian site. You may use Google Translate but the download button is right beside it.


----------



## balozi007 (Jan 5, 2015)

ScriptAlpha said:


> Hi!
> I've had the Z5S since summer now, and used many different ROMs (CM11 2014.05.17, CM11 2014.06.14, DavidKing H206 and H209, MoKee), but all of them had some sort of bugs. Camera errors, HDR didn't always work, YouTube didn't work in CM11 and MoKee, couldn't play videos in Snapchat, and so on...
> 
> I've started downloading the H212 version posted earlier in this thread, hoping more bugs will be fixed in this. I actually wondered  if there is some way to make the phone think the internal storage is bigger. I have always used "su" command and then the "pm set-install-location 2" from ADB to make the internal last a little longer, and I've used an app to uninstall unnecessary system apps and move as much as possible to the 16GB storage (this made the app icons at the home pages disappear at reboot with CM11 and MoKee, but was able to fix it with NovaLauncher). Then after a week or two with normal uage, Google Play Store refuses to download and update apps due to the low availabe internal storage, although I have around 10GB still availabe in the "external" storage. I have tried apps that "swap" internal and external, but none worked. Is there any way to make the Z5S take around 4GB from the "external" and use it as it was internal storage (so that I end up with 6GB internal and 12GB external)???
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have heavy games installed ; and running the OFFICIAL ROM or SLIGHTLY MODIFIED OFFICIAL ROM then you may try this :
# make a backup first
# find xposed framework specifically for Nubia devices
# download it then install. 
# open the framework then install it.  
# it will prompt you to reboot your device.  Press ok.
# after rebooting, open the framework. 
# click on modules. 
# after loading, find the module named "Obb on SD" and install it. 
# you can now reboot and move your obbs to external.


----------



## ScriptAlpha (Jan 5, 2015)

*might not have worked*



balozi007 said:


> Given that DavidKing's version fails, try this one on this thread page 55 by phoinixtk on 28th October 2014, 07:54 PM. I have been prevented from posting external links.
> It's pretty stable with all features including Google Framework for Nubia z5s. It is multilanguage but from Russian site. You may use Google Translate but the download button is right beside it.

Click to collapse



I think the installation somehow failed. I wiped everything i could and started the flashing process, and then it seemed like the whole recovery just froze during the process. It didn't give me any error or status messages. Just had to force the power off. Was able to reboot to the recovery and restore a backup. 

How long did the installation take for you? Are there any DavidKing H2.12 out there?

---------- Post added at 07:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 PM ----------




balozi007 said:


> If you have heavy games installed ; and running the OFFICIAL ROM or SLIGHTLY MODIFIED OFFICIAL ROM then you may try this :
> # make a backup first
> # find xposed framework specifically for Nubia devices
> # download it then install.
> ...

Click to collapse



Right now I am running an unofficial MoKee ROM based on CyanogenMod. Maybe I'll try it when I am able to install some sort of H2.12 :good:


----------



## balozi007 (Jan 5, 2015)

ScriptAlpha said:


> I think the installation somehow failed. I wiped everything i could and started the flashing process, and then it seemed like the whole recovery just froze during the process. It didn't give me any error or status messages. Just had to force the power off. Was able to reboot to the recovery and restore a backup.
> 
> How long did the installation take for you? Are there any DavidKing H2.12 out there?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It took something like 5 minutes to install the H2.12. However, I used TWRP and not CWM to flash it. Maybe can you install the TWRP from here  http://yadi.sk/d/ETPoxrdyQdvx3
Remember the TWRP is in Chinese. So you have to install the english theme from http://d-h.st/uJT Dont reboot recovery before installing the English theme, unless you understand Chinese. Reboot the recovery and then try to install the given H 2.12 ROM - not the DavidKing one. It should work.  The latest stable DavidKing rom I have accessed is H 2.09. I think the DavidKing's H2.12 ROM is still unstable.


----------



## ScriptAlpha (Jan 5, 2015)

*not working*



balozi007 said:


> It took something like 5 minutes to install the H2.12. However, I used TWRP and not CWM to flash it. Maybe can you install the TWRP from here  (LINK)
> Remember the TWRP is in Chinese. So you have to install the english theme from (LINK) Dont reboot recovery before installing the English theme, unless you understand Chinese. Reboot the recovery and then try to install the given H 2.12 ROM - not the DavidKing one. It should work.  The latest stable DavidKing rom I have accessed is H 2.09. I think the DavidKing's H2.12 ROM is still unstable.

Click to collapse



The TWRP recovery and english themed worked good. I did a new backup, and then a factory reset, wiped cache and dalvik before trying to install the H2.12 ROM.

The ROM installation failed with something like this message:
_set_perm: some changes failed
E: Error in /storage/sdcard0/rom.zip_

After this I was able to restore the MoKee ROM with the TWRP.
The whole process seemed to clear up sone internal storage, because Google Play Store started updating my apps, and I was able to install some new ones. But it didn't last long before it once again gave me the message about insufficient storage.


----------



## balozi007 (Jan 6, 2015)

ScriptAlpha said:


> The TWRP recovery and english themed worked good. I did a new backup, and then a factory reset, wiped cache and dalvik before trying to install the H2.12 ROM.
> 
> The ROM installation failed with something like this message:
> _set_perm: some changes failed
> ...

Click to collapse



From these symptoms, it seems your Rom.zip is corrupted. Please download the H2.12 ROM that I told you to. Remember the one I am using right now is found from the Russian site I already told you. It's not DavidKing's H2.12 ROM. Get the link from the page I referred you to and everything will be smooth. Again, ensure there is atleast 3Gb free sdcard memory before proceeding. You will then use Twrp recovery to install. 
When it comes to MoKee ROM, important features are missing. Maybe, does yours have these: fm radio, infrared bluster, Google Framework, stock-like camera, dolby sound processor, one-hand feature, double-tap gesture, palm-to-lock-the-screen and divided screen for easy multitasking with two active windows? The MoKee I had lacked all these and many more. That's why I came back to Nubia UI. Now, you can download Antutu benchmark from Play Store then run the test; come back here with the results. I am looking forward to hear it. I am interested to learn how MoKee will score here( mine used to freeze). Oh I almost forgot. Be patient because the installation may vary from 4 minutes to even 20 minutes depending on room temperature. On TWRP, when wiping go to advanced wiping where you should wipe everything except sdcard. This is recommended for it formats internal storage for easy and quicker installation. If an error occurs, read through to see what went wrong. Maybe signature verification may have been togled.


----------



## ScriptAlpha (Jan 6, 2015)

balozi007 said:


> From these symptoms, it seems your Rom.zip is corrupted. Please download the H2.12 ROM that I told you to. Remember the one I am using right now is found from the Russian site I already told you. It's not DavidKing's H2.12 ROM. Get the link from the page I referred you to and everything will be smooth. Again, ensure there is atleast 3Gb free sdcard memory before proceeding. You will then use Twrp recovery to install.
> When it comes to MoKee ROM, important features are missing. Maybe, does yours have these: fm radio, infrared bluster, Google Framework, stock-like camera, dolby sound processor, one-hand feature, double-tap gesture, palm-to-lock-the-screen and divided screen for easy multitasking with two active windows? The MoKee I had lacked all these and many more. That's why I came back to Nubia UI. Now, you can download Antutu benchmark from Play Store then run the test; come back here with the results. I am looking forward to hear it. I am interested to learn how MoKee will score here( mine used to freeze).

Click to collapse



Wasn't able to install Antutu, see attached screenshot for more information.

I did download from the russian page, but I renamed the zip to "rom.zip" before transfering the file to the phone.

No, my MoKee ROM does not include any of the features you listed, and that is one of the reasons I want to get a new stable ROM with the Nubia UI.


----------



## balozi007 (Jan 7, 2015)

ScriptAlpha said:


> Wasn't able to install Antutu, see attached screenshot for more information.
> 
> I did download from the russian page, but I renamed the zip to "rom.zip" before transfering the file to the phone.
> 
> No, my MoKee ROM does not include any of the features you listed, and that is one of the reasons I want to get a new stable ROM with the Nubia UI.

Click to collapse



Okay, from the screenshot, it is evident that the space availabe is too small making it impossible to install anything. Consider deleting some less prioirity files or programs. Transfer your backups to flash disc or pc then format sdcard0. 
The ROM from Russian site is the one running in this phone right now. So I wonder why it wont install on yours.  Is your phone in good conditions?

---------- Post added at 04:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------

Can anyone share the score of the phone after running Antutu benchmark?.  Mine scored 40777 then 41222 after second round. I can see Meizu MX4 topping with around 59000.

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------

It will also be interesting if someone shared their average battery usage.


----------



## ScriptAlpha (Jan 7, 2015)

*more symptoms for ny z5s nx503a*



balozi007 said:


> Okay, from the screenshot, it is evident that the space availabe is too small making it impossible to install anything. Consider deleting some less prioirity files or programs. Transfer your backups to flash disc or pc then format sdcard0.
> The ROM from Russian site is the one running in this phone right now. So I wonder why it wont install on yours.  Is your phone in good conditions?

Click to collapse



I bought it in June 2014 from China at eBay. It was in new condition. Right after summer I had to return it back because the screen started blacking out at random moments. I used a CM11 ROM through out most of the summer. I just had problems with HDR in the camera.

I guess it was a problem with the hardware, as it usually started with giving me random rainbow colored lines all over the screen before fading out. At this time, I believe I was running DavidKing H2.04 or H2.06. I tried getting the screen back on just by easily pressing the power button. Nothing happened, but when I tapped the screen, the phone started vibrate from the buttons at the screenlock pin code. I hooked the phone up to the computer and was able to use that as a monitor for the phone using an ADB based tool. This made me believe it was something wrong with the GPU or something in between the GPU and the phone monitor. I also tried to restart the phone, however with no luck. Sometimes the screen came back to normal for some minutes. I then took the opportunity to enter the CWM recovery I had at the time, and wipe everything and reflash the ROM and a light GAPPS package, also with little luck.

Another problem appeared when I wanted to try return to the original ROM. The original ROM could not be flashed with a custom recovery, so I used the tool I mentioned earlier in this thread to get the origianl recovery back, as the "root guide" I followed, said that would work. When I tried rebooting into the original recovery it just faded into rainbow lines before the picture froze. This continued happening even after I got the monitor/GPU problem fixed. I returned back to CWM again, found a DavidKing H2.09 ROM, flashed it, and shortly after went over to MoKee as it didn't have problems with the notification access settings and I liked the idea of a more clean Google KitKat/Lollipop layout and design. But as you mentioned, it lacked lots of nice features that the Nubia UI included, but the CM11 based ROMs kinda felt more solid and supportive to use.

Now, I also have problems recording video with actually all apps I've teested (Google Camera, Snapchat, Instagram, Facebook Messenger, etc.). It always starts recording, but when I stop recording nothing actually gets saved. See the attached screenshot for Snapchat error when trying to record video.

There are also problems with playing videos. In Snapchat, videos recorded with Apple devices, just appear as a black picture. However, videos in Snapchat recorded with Android devices work just fine. With Instagram and Facabook, all videos work good, but YouTube just says it failed connecting to the servers. I am using AdAway, but the same error appeares when diasbeling AdAway. I also did a test for videos at the web with Google Chrome, they won't load at all. Same problem with app demonstration videos in the Play Store.

UPDATE: ---------------------------------------------
Was able to install Antutu Benchmark 5.5 with a APK package I found on the web. Please see attached screenshot for scores. They might be affected by low remaining power and Snapdragon BatteryGuru app. I may be able to run a new test later when I get more power, and add results under the attachments in this post if there is any change in the scores.


----------



## balozi007 (Jan 8, 2015)

ScriptAlpha said:


> I bought it in June 2014 from China at eBay. It was in new condition. Right after summer I had to return it back because the screen started blacking out at random moments. I used a CM11 ROM through out most of the summer. I just had problems with HDR in the camera.
> 
> I guess it was a problem with the hardware, as it usually started with giving me random rainbow colored lines all over the screen before fading out. At this time, I believe I was running DavidKing H2.04 or H2.06. I tried getting the screen back on just by easily pressing the power button. Nothing happened, but when I tapped the screen, the phone started vibrate from the buttons at the screenlock pin code. I hooked the phone up to the computer and was able to use that as a monitor for the phone using an ADB based tool. This made me believe it was something wrong with the GPU or something in between the GPU and the phone monitor. I also tried to restart the phone, however with no luck. Sometimes the screen came back to normal for some minutes. I then took the opportunity to enter the CWM recovery I had at the time, and wipe everything and reflash the ROM and a light GAPPS package, also with little luck.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for that. The device seems slightly defective. Have you tried MIUI ROM? It may remedy your device somehow. Attached are my score of Antutu v5.5 usingthe rom I told you. As for the camera, the ROM is the one not supporting it. However, check on internal storage if available before recording. All the best.


----------



## balozi007 (Jan 9, 2015)

*Battery Charging Very Slowly*

_*Hi comrades. My battery takes way too longer time to charge. From 5% to 100%, it takes four and a half hours! This is while the screen has been turned off! My charger has an output of 5W ( 5V_1A). Is it normal? *_


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## ScriptAlpha (Jan 9, 2015)

*Recommended MIUI for Z5S NX503A?*



balozi007 said:


> Sorry for that. The device seems slightly defective. Have you tried MIUI ROM? It may remedy your device somehow. Attached are my score of Antutu v5.5 usingthe rom I told you. As for the camera, the ROM is the one not supporting it. However, check on internal storage if available before recording. All the best.

Click to collapse



Is there any MIUI ROM you would recommend over others? I do not know much about MIUI. Is there any stable new verion with support for GAPPS including good features that we also find in the Nubia UI? If you have a link to a ROM you would recommend, that would be great!


----------



## balozi007 (Jan 10, 2015)

ScriptAlpha said:


> Is there any MIUI ROM you would recommend over others? I do not know much about MIUI. Is there any stable new verion with support for GAPPS including good features that we also find in the Nubia UI? If you have a link to a ROM you would recommend, that would be great!

Click to collapse



If you are interested in MIUI, then one thing to know is that MIUI is different from NUBIA UI. It is also a custom ROM so it may add good features and lack some features as compared to Nubia UI. I have used MIUI V5 for quite some weeks. The ROM is deeply customizable and does well with WSM tools. 
My browser has been blocked from accessing needrom.com. So do this, Google-search " MIUI V5 for Nubia z5s needrom.com." You will have to create an account before downloading the ROM. The speed is okay. The ROM has everything except one-hand mode and divided screen tweak.. . . .better than MoKee or CM. This is ROM is Android 4.2.2 but stable and battery friendly. If it fails installing by CWM then use TWRP.  * Don't go downloading from the official Xiaomi/MIUI website because those ROMs are full of bugs!*


----------



## balozi007 (Jan 12, 2015)

*[b] the official 4.4 h2.12 rom download [/b]*

Hi comrades. I am here to share a link to those interested in downloading the ROM directly. Click on the link then download the ROM http://nubiaforums.com/showthread.php?tid=27


----------



## fundasul85 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Please help me*

I need your help
Hi guys! I really need your help or opinion.
I have a Nubia Z5s NX503A phone, everything works fine but i have an issue that i can't solve.
*I have an issue with my front microphone. It does not work in calls. the people can't hear me, but i hear him, but voice recording  work and google voice search works.* 
I ordered a replacement charging dock with microphone from HK but it doesn't solve my problem.
Can you tell me a method to hard reset my phone, I need some tool like Flash Tool for Mediatek, i need to erase nand flash and rewrite it

Any sugestion from you it will be very apreciated.
Thanks a lot


----------



## mirchichamu (Jan 23, 2015)

fundasul85 said:


> I need your help
> Hi guys! I really need your help or opinion.
> I have a Nubia Z5s NX503A phone, everything works fine but i have an issue that i can't solve.
> *I have an issue with my front microphone. It does not work in calls. the people can't hear me, but i hear him, but voice recording  work and google voice search works.*
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like your microphone ? is working but maybe a problem in the phone dialer itself. 
Just a suggestion to try a 3rd party dialer. The other option is to reinstall your rom. 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## fundasul85 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Tip*

Thanks for the tip,  but in my opinion other phone app work based on standard phone. apk. 
I flashed many roms but the problem still here. 
Anyway thanks a lot. 
You have any ideea how to disable noise reduction mic?


----------



## mirchichamu (Jan 23, 2015)

fundasul85 said:


> Thanks for the tip,  but in my opinion other phone app work based on standard phone. apk.
> I flashed many roms but the problem still here.
> Anyway thanks a lot.
> You have any ideea how to disable noise reduction mic?

Click to collapse



Sorry my friend. I don't have your phone but I don't know about this phone also. Did you try calling with earphones? 
I think if you read this thread fully you may find some solution or else Google your problem. Somewhere, you may find help. 

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-TL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## fundasul85 (Jan 23, 2015)

Ok thanks. 
Of course it works with earphones and Bluetooth 
Maybe mirceat or someone else which have the phone could give me a hint.


----------



## defcomg (Jan 25, 2015)

fundasul85 said:


> Ok thanks.
> Of course it works with earphones and Bluetooth
> Maybe mirceat or someone else which have the phone could give me a hint.

Click to collapse



Are you on stock rom ?

if yes is it the latest

if no update 

if yes do a full wipe or reflash rom


----------



## watalee (Jan 27, 2015)

How to install Google Playstore and Root On ZTE Nubia Z5S


----------



## nenciuz (Feb 18, 2015)

*Very cheap Z5S !*

Z5S for $169.00

myefox.es


----------



## nenciuz (Mar 3, 2015)

*Z5S a gr8 business!*

kimovil.com /en/compare/htc-one-m8-16gb,zte-nubia-z5s-16gb


How come a 170usd phone is able to compete with HTC One (M8) that's a 500usd phone ?


----------



## yooskoo (Mar 5, 2015)

Hy everybody!
I think my power button is broken, i want try to reflash my rom but i cant find a full-tuch recovery with english lang.
Can anybody link me one?
I have a davidking H209 rom.
Thanks 

Sent from my NX503A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## balozi007 (May 9, 2015)

*Soft bricked nubia z5s*

Hallo there! My device is stuck on the logo and it doesn't have a recovery at the same time. This is after I tried to flash a custom ROM. So any  way out? _How can I flash in another recovery or ROM_?


----------



## defcomg (May 9, 2015)

balozi007 said:


> Hallo there! My device is stuck on the logo and it doesn't have a recovery at the same time. This is after I tried to flash a custom ROM. So any  way out? _How can I flash in another recovery or ROM_?

Click to collapse



http://translate.google.co.za/trans...t/syhost/article/details/21403713&prev=search


----------



## the_marox (May 13, 2015)

*overheating*

After I have updated the phone to stock 2.13 rom, the phone simply overheat, especially with app that use GPU. Anyone of you knows a solution?


----------



## balozi007 (Jun 9, 2015)

defcomg said:


> http://translate.google.co.za/trans...t/syhost/article/details/21403713&prev=search

Click to collapse



It sounds like you have installed a lot of apps, which , many are running in the background. You may consider uninstalling some.

---------- Post added at 10:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

_Hi there. Recently I flashed a ROM  which rendered my phone useless. The ROM is an official one from but H2.12. I flashed using CWM. After flashing, CWM prompted me if I wanted to flash the custom recovery with the official recovery which was in the ROM. So I clicked on YES. Then trying to boot the phone, the only thing I saw was the white screen with the Nubia logo inside! Pressing volume+ with power combined I still see the logo. It looks like it doesn't have a recovery ; neither does it have a ROM. Right now I've tried several methods but nothing is working. So how can I install a new recovery mode inside this phone? Remember the phone has no recovery nor a ROM._

---------- Post added at 10:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 PM ----------

*Hi there. Recently I flashed a ROM which rendered my phone useless. The ROM is an official one but H2.12. I flashed using CWM. After flashing, CWM prompted me if I wanted to flash the custom recovery with the official recovery which was in the ROM. So I clicked on YES. Then trying to boot the phone, the only thing I saw was the white screen with the Nubia logo inside! Pressing volume+ with power combined I still see the logo. It looks like it doesn't have a recovery ; neither does it have a ROM. Right now I've tried several methods but nothing is working. So how can I install a new recovery mode inside this phone? Remember the phone has no recovery nor a ROM.*


----------



## balozi007 (Oct 20, 2015)

After several months of research I've managed to boot my phone again. I had to short-circuit somethings for me to get to the recovery. I am willing to help anyone who is stuck in bootloop "with no recovery ". Right now am going for a 64bit phone. I will attach a photo of the bits I short-circuited.


----------



## pepinto (Nov 14, 2015)

*Upgrade to kitkat or lollipop*

Hello Guys

I have a nubia z5s with 4.2 jb, custom rom (which is almost factory just with gapps) and with cwm 6.0.3.7 recovery.
I want to upgrade to kitkat or even lollipop but since i have almost completely bricked my phone two times in the last 2 years when a wanted to change something, i'm a bit afraid of starting in this one.
May i ask the help of the community?
Which recovery should i flash and which rom do u suggest? Is this even this simple to just flash a rom with a relatively fresh recovery to upgrade to kitkat? Can you write me a step by step solution like tivac's guide?
I've read some threads and followed some youtube links but they weren't so clear for me and as i mentioned i'm a bit afraid of doing something with my almost perfectly working phone.

I'll appreciate any help!


----------



## defcomg (Nov 15, 2015)

pepinto said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I have a nubia z5s with 4.2 jb, custom rom (which is almost factory just with gapps) and with cwm 6.0.3.7 recovery.
> I want to upgrade to kitkat or even lollipop but since i have almost completely bricked my phone two times in the last 2 years when a wanted to change something, i'm a bit afraid of starting in this one.
> ...

Click to collapse



flash twrp attached below and then flash this zip http://yun.baidu.com/share/link?uk=3609771483&shareid=2270850026&third=0&adapt=pc&fr=ftw

this site has alot of info http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=556245&st=5440


----------



## jasonx3 (Jan 2, 2014)

im looking at ZTE Nubia Z5S (NX503A) got some nice specs for 400$ price tag.

5.0 inches, Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 Quad-core 2.3 GHz Krait 400, 2GB ram, 16GB, 13MP camera, andriod 4.2.2 etc..

i have never used android phone before so im hoping u guys can help me. i did some googling and didnt find any roms or any other modifications usually go with a andriod device.

i would like to know if this is a worth buying since this phone only available in china.


----------



## pepinto (Nov 15, 2015)

defcomg said:


> flash twrp attached below and then flash this zip http://yun.baidu.com/share/link?uk=3609771483&shareid=2270850026&third=0&adapt=pc&fr=ftw
> 
> this site has alot of info http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=556245&st=5440

Click to collapse



I can't be thankful enough for you for helping me out!  it worked, only i flashed 2.12 rom from needrom, with gapps included. Do you know if nubia has "knock-mode" in any version?


----------



## defcomg (Nov 15, 2015)

pepinto said:


> I can't be thankful enough for you for helping me out!  it worked, only i flashed 2.12 rom from needrom, with gapps included. Do you know if nubia has "knock-mode" in any version?

Click to collapse



i think 2.11 had it then it was removed in 2.12 but then manual focus was added to camera so i stayed on that version but then later went to 2.14 after trying cm12.1


----------



## balozi007 (Nov 15, 2015)

I recommend the official ROM. Root it and install Xposed framework for Nubia. You will have all features you like.


----------



## lukemon79 (Dec 11, 2015)

How many among you have the volume button problem? My volume- button suddenly died, after few days also the volume+ came to the same end. So I bought another button on ali****ess, changed it, and turned fine... For another month. Now, the vol- button at first, and the vol+ button later, stopped working again. What the hell!


----------



## defcomg (Dec 11, 2015)

lukemon79 said:


> How many among you have the volume button problem? My volume- button suddenly died, after few days also the volume+ came to the same end. So I bought another button on ali****ess, changed it, and turned fine... For another month. Now, the vol- button at first, and the vol+ button later, stopped working again. What the hell!

Click to collapse



i do both volume keys died on me then camera key sunk in 

if you apply enough pressure they work volume down apply pressure near middle of keys vol up push key upwards like you are trying to bend it then push it inwards works.

i complained on nubia forums they offered to fix but the catch was i have to pay for shipping to china and back but the cost vs problem is not enough for me to do that


----------



## balozi007 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Qualcomm sucks for sure!*

Nubia Z5S was a great phone. Still is. But right now the market is flooded with 64bit phones making this phone lose value so fast. Mine has no volume buttons working. I plan to buy Redmi Note 3 because I just don't want Qualcomm chip in my phone again. I think right now MEDIATEK Hellio X10 is great. It's cheaper, high performing and battery friendly in contrast to any other Qualcomm chip in the market.


----------

